# FaderCtrl



## CACKLAND

*FADERCTRL (V1)
https://www.instagram.com/faderctrl/*

A custom MIDI controller built for composers, engineers, electronic artists and gear enthusiasts.

Those who are interested in purchasing please contact me directly.

*Product Information:*
Universal MIDI Controller
Assignable CC Control (Mac / PC Software)
100 MM Linear Faders
Plug & Play Device (USB Connection / Powered)
Aluminum construction

Note: Faders are neither motorized nor touch sensitive

*Product Dimensions (mm):*
Width: 180
Length: 182
Height: 65
Weight: 5 lbs

Price: $295 USD (International shipping available)
PayPal Only

_*Please note: *These are custom made, not mass produced. Therefore lead time may be up to 2 months due to the current high demand. _

*Production Round 1: *Complete
*Production Round 2: *Complete
*Production Round 3: *Complete
*Production Round 4: *Production in progress.


----------



## lp59burst

I'm in... PM'd... 

can I get s/n 1 of 25 please...


----------



## holywilly

Pm sent!


----------



## higgs

I'm down fo show!

Edit: Sent PM


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> PM SENT
> 
> Does it use usb or midi ?
> 
> Where will you ship from ?
> 
> Thank you for doing this. If you run short on numbers please consider crowdfunding which offers more payment options & promotion as well.
> 
> And one crazy idea and perhaps to contemplate? If you receive 25 orders and we all put 10 extra dollars in for example you could build an extra unit to donate to the VI for the next giveaway.


Great Idea, this is definitely something I would do for the forum.

The connection is USB and will be shipping from United States. (Updated the post)


----------



## higgs

synthpunk said:


> And one crazy idea and perhaps to contemplate? If you receive 25 orders and we all put 10 extra dollars in for example you could build an extra unit to donate to the VI for the next giveaway.


I like this idea very much.


----------



## babylonwaves

really interesting. how much space is in between the fader caps?


----------



## willbedford

Mmmmmmm. I don't need one, but I want one...


----------



## CACKLAND

babylonwaves said:


> really interesting. how much space is in between the fader caps?


The device has a 7mm gap between the fader knobs.

Edit: This is dependant on the type of fader knob used. Currently the device has 13mm SSL ALPS Metalized Touch Sensitive fader knob. So if you decide to change fader knobs, it may be larger or smaller.


----------



## desert

Please excuse my ignorance, is there something special about this one that I'm missing? (Don't mean any offence either)


----------



## colony nofi

Special? 100mm faders!!!

This is lovely. Sending a PM.....


----------



## Erik

Shouldn't this one be posted in the commercial announcements?


----------



## CACKLAND

Erik said:


> Shouldn't this one be posted in the commercial announcements?


This thread has been approved it's in the correct section.


----------



## desert

synthpunk said:


> There may not be offense meant but there are nicer ways to put things.
> 
> It fills a niche gap missing in the industry for many composers who need control in their setups. It also does it at a very affordable price, footprint, and quality build IMHO.


I think I may have missed the original thread mention in OP's post.
Cheers for letting me know


----------



## charlieclouser

I like it a lot. Minimalist design, small footprint. My only questions:

How will one edit the MIDI CC assignments for the faders? Presumably some sort of app - hopefully for both Mac and PC? 

Is it by any chance based on a Livid Instruments "Builder" engine, so we'd use their "Livid Builder Editor", or what? Just curious about that aspect.


----------



## CACKLAND

charlieclouser said:


> I like it a lot. Minimalist design, small footprint. My only questions:
> 
> How will one edit the MIDI CC assignments for the faders? Presumably some sort of app - hopefully for both Mac and PC?
> 
> Is it by any chance based on a Livid Instruments "Builder" engine, so we'd use their "Livid Builder Editor", or what? Just curious about that aspect.


Thank you for your question. This was going to be addressed when production was confirmed, however happy to answer this now.

As this device was built for the intent of one user, changing the assignment of the CC's is done through the Arduino platform. It is very simple, and utilises two programs based on that platform that accompany each other through the process. Considering this device will now be manufactured for more than myself, I most likely will look at integrating an user friendly app that assists in assigning the faders. 

All those who have reserved their order, will receive additional information of this process. 

Hope that answers this question.


----------



## babylonwaves

CACKLAND said:


> The device has a 7mm gap between the fader knobs.
> 
> Edit: This is dependant on the type of fader knob used. Currently the device has 13mm SSL ALPS Metalized Touch Sensitive fader knob. So if you decide to change fader knobs, it may be larger or smaller.


thanks for letting me know. i believe you have something going here, this looks really interesting. i have a new DAW controller on order and i might need to wait a little until i find out if there's still the need for an extra box. in any case, do you plan to have a second run later, of course depending on the "back order" situation at this point in time?


----------



## CACKLAND

babylonwaves said:


> thanks for letting me know. i believe you have something going here, this looks really interesting. i have a new DAW controller on order and i might need to wait a little until i find out if there's still the need for an extra box. in any case, do you plan to have a second run later, of course depending on the "back order" situation at this point in time?


If all goes well, would definitely plan to produce more, and most definitely continue development.


----------



## gsilbers

synthpunk said:


> Charlie, could you also just use the default cc assignments and assign them using Logic's controller assignments ?



you would think this would be a good , quick solution...
then again... 
apple.


----------



## jononotbono

This looks great. If my my JLCooper Fadermaster Pro ever breaks I would definitely try one of these out. Looks slick man!


----------



## charlieclouser

synthpunk said:


> Charlie, could you also just use the default cc assignments and assign them using Logic's controller assignments feature ?



Well, yes... sort of.... but this is inelegant at best when working with Kontakt libraries that have pre-defined CC numbers. An added level of complexity etc. Besides, if one switches to a DAW that doesn't have the required re-mapping features then that could obsolete the unit. Not ideal.

Even if it required SysEx commands to edit the device, at least a dedicated and experienced user could create a homemade editor of sorts, possibly within Logic's Environment. Eventually, all manufacturers stop providing or updating their software editors, so the hardware likely winds up in the junk pile (even though it is still functional) because it can't be edited anymore, whereas even ancient boxes like the Peavey PC-1600 can be set up right from the front panel. Obviously that's not the scenario with this box since it has no display or editing controls, but still - it looks like it will be so well-built that it will likely last for years, well beyond any sane developer's desire to provide and update any editor software. So, being able to edit the unit's assignments via MIDI commands from the outside world removes that hassle and the unit's usable lifespan becomes much longer (as long as the USB implementation is class-compliant and requires no drivers).

Obviously, using SysEx commands is the "right" way to provide for editing via external software, but it's not the ONLY way to do it - it's certainly possible to do some slick stuff with normal MIDI note and controller events, thus avoiding the hassle and often strange world of SysEx - like this:

1 - To initiate edit mode, send an uncommon combination of MIDI events to the unit - like press and hold C3, C#3, D3, D#3, E3, and then move the pitch bend wheel all the way up (or something equally unlikely to occur in normal use).

2 - With edit mode activated, move a fader to select it for editing. Your host software's MIDI monitor feature should show the current MIDI CC number that the fader is assigned to as the fader is moved.

3 - To assign a new MIDI CC number to the selected fader, send any messages of the desired CC number from your host software to the unit. You can use on-screen faders (if available), or manually create some CC events using your host software's List Editor or similar features.

4 - Once the fader has been re-assigned, move the fader and verify that the desired CC number is now being sent by the unit and received at the host using the host's MIDI monitor features.

5 - To select another fader for editing, simply move that fader. This will also confirm any edits to previous fader assignments and prevent the previous fader from being edited further (until it is moved and thereby selected again, if desired).

6 - Proceed through editing all faders that need re-assignment, by repeating steps 2 through 4, until all desired assignments have been made.

7 - When all desired assignments have been made, use a similar (but different) unusual combination of MIDI events to exit edit mode (like press and hold the same combination of MIDI notes but move the pitch bend wheel all the way down).

The only drag is that since the unit has no LEDs, there's no obvious way for the user to know when edit mode has been successfully activated. One way around this would be for the unit to send a MIDI note as sort of a "confirmation beep" when edit mode is activated / deactivated - perhaps the unit sends a C5 at velocity 127 on the base MIDI channel when edit mode is activated, and then sends C1 when edit mode is deactivated. Since the unit will not send any note events in normal operation, this would serve as an obvious indicator. Just leave a VI with a sound assigned so these confirmation beeps actually make a sound. You'll probably want to have a VI up anyway so you can experiment and test the various fader assignments you're making as you go. This might get a little tricky since you'd need to have your main MIDI keyboard controller routed in such a way that it MIDI data reaches the fader unit in order for the "enter / exit edit mode" events to reach it, but in some DAWs this would cause the "confirmation beep MIDI note events" to echo back to the fader unit instead of triggering an audible note on a VI or whatever - but that's the user's problem!

Since it's not a moving-fader automation controller, in normal operation the user will have no good reason to be sending MIDI data TO the unit, so it will be extremely unlikely that the MIDI data needed to enter / exit edit mode will ever arrive at the unit's input accidentally. While, technically, the "right" way to do something like this is with SysEx data, that would require creating a "manufacturer ID" flag within the SysEx stream, and I'm not sure if this is something that needs to be registered or approved by the MIDI Manufacturer's Association or whatever, so just cheating the system by using a weird combo of events that will be harmless to other devices but will initiate edit mode when received by THIS device would be an acceptable work-around. I highly doubt that the MIDI Special Forces will be kicking down any doors over this blatant disregard of accepted MIDI practices!

Depending on how such a "remote edit by MIDI messages" function was implemented, it might also allow the user to store and recall different preset banks of assignments for the unit by just creating small MIDI sequences that play back the desired combination of MIDI data. For instance, the method I outlined above requires the user to manually touch a fader to select it for editing, but another approach would be to require the user to send the MIDI CC messages used to assign each fader on a separate MIDI channel - channel 1 for fader 1, channel 2 for fader 2, etc. This would allow the user to create a short MIDI sequence that would re-configure the unit simply by playing that MIDI sequence into the unit. This might be a little more "dangerous"; since it's not SysEx it would, in theory, be possible that such a sequence of MIDI data could occur when editing the unit is NOT desired, but with a careful choice of the "enable edit mode" messages this likelihood could be minimized. Just make the required MIDI command the world's ugliest and most heinous chord, a chord which would drive mortal men to madness! This way, these sequences could even be stored in the user's DAW template and left hidden and muted until needed. 

Anyway, I'm just spitballing. Hopefully this might spark some ideas and provoke discussion....

Could be slick tho. The unit does look great and would save us all from buying ugly, inelegant 20-year-old JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro or Peavey PC-1600 units. I'm currently using a Novation Launch Control and while it's got plenty of knobs and faders it does require an external app to edit the assignments, and eventually this app will probably die a horrible death at the hands of a MacOS update.


----------



## CACKLAND

*Project Order Update: *17 / 25 Orders.

Thank you to all those who have shown their support.


----------



## lp59burst

Come on people... 8 more and we're golden...


----------



## Smikes77

CACKLAND said:


> *Project Order Update: *17 / 25 Orders.
> 
> Thank you to all those who have shown their support.



Just making sure I`m in there too?


----------



## willbedford

I'll confirm mine once you have UK postage info


----------



## CACKLAND

Smikes77 said:


> Just making sure I`m in there too?


Correct, I have one reserved for you


----------



## jcrosby

I PM'd you inquiring and didn't hear back. I'm interested for sure... Just wondering about the CC assignments as asked by a few others...


----------



## samphony

I still use my good old PC1600x (it's built like a tank) but would replace it in no time for a 100mm fader controller like yours.


----------



## CACKLAND

My configuration
Dyn(CC1) - Exp(CC11) - Vol(CC7) - Selected Track Control - Mic1 - Mic2 - Mic3


----------



## iobaaboi

CACKLAND said:


> My configuration
> Dyn(CC1) - Exp(CC11) - Vol(CC7) - Selected Track Control - Mic1 - Mic2 - Mic3



That's exactly what I would be looking for. Is that the assignment they will ship with?


----------



## Smikes77

My config would be this:

Fader 1 : creates amazing melody
Fader 2 : orchestrates and arrangement (1-20, simply arrangement, 21-80 medium arrangement, 81-120 would be full orchestra, 121-127 includes braams)
Fader 3 : mixes it with all correct eq, etc

Can you program it do to this before you ship? Then I can tell people that I compose with my toes, while holding a straight face.


----------



## CACKLAND

iobaaboi said:


> That's exactly what I would be looking for. Is that the assignment they will ship with?



The default configuration will be set as 'unassigned'. The software will then be needed to assign each fader as you wish. Additionally, it will have 'preset' functionality embedded so you can have a variety of fader banks dependant on your requirements (Modulation / Virtual Synth Parameter Control etc)


----------



## iobaaboi

CACKLAND said:


> The default configuration will be set as 'unassigned'. The software will then be needed to assign each fader as you wish. Additionally, it will have 'preset' functionality embedded so you can have a variety of fader banks dependant on your requirements (Modulation / Virtual Synth Parameter Control etc)



Sounds good to me. I am very much looking forward to this. I ever referred it to a fellow composer I met through eBay, not sure if he put in an order though. 

How is that software side coming along? That is the component I am most curious about.


----------



## Ashermusic

Are we getting close? Novation has an updated 8 fader model that had a decent throw and felt pretty good, so I may go that route.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

Ashermusic said:


> Novation has an updated 8 fader model that had a decent throw and felt pretty good



Where?


----------



## Ashermusic

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> Where?



I saw it at NAMM. The Launch Control XL has been improved


----------



## Casey Edwards

Okay, this is interesting. I've been holding out for a Peavey PC1600x or a Kenton Control Freak to show up on Ebay, but I love how dead-sexy minimal this machine looks. I'd like to see a simple program that changes the fader #'s before going all in. And if I'm being completely honest, a 12-16 fader version would be ideal for myself. If there's info on how to DIY I'd be really down for that as well.


----------



## Casey Edwards

synthpunk said:


> Casey, the idea of others versions (16 faders, rotaries,etc.) has been tossed around.



For what it's worth, I care nothing about rotaries. Just this exact design with 8 additional faders (16 in total) would be great. The _only_ thing I could see liking added to this is a program bank change for on-the-fly MIDI reassignment. Otherwise we start to interfere with the beautiful minimalistic design.

EDIT: @CACKLAND, where is the enclosure from? Would it be possible to do a 16 fader version?


----------



## Ashermusic

synthpunk said:


> The Novation looks like a cheap Ableton controller with mini faders to me. I do admire Novation's no slave labour manufacturing policy, and Chris Huggett though.



Yes, it is but it also works with Logic for both MIDI cc and host automation and the faders feel rather better now. But yes, I am happily awaiting this one.


----------



## CACKLAND

Apologies for not responding sooner.



iobaaboi said:


> Sounds good to me. I am very much looking forward to this. I ever referred it to a fellow composer I met through eBay, not sure if he put in an order though.
> 
> How is that software side coming along? That is the component I am most curious about.


The software development is coming along nicely. The design and functionality integration is the most important, even though the hardware is simple, the software adds additional features. 



synthpunk said:


> I will label my scribble strip area with a old school DYMO and metal labeler btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corey, will you be using a quality smooth Fader? And will you share the part number with us or have some extra so we can keep a spare around?



James, love that old school labeller. 

For those wondering which faders has been used, please see here:
http://www.alps.com/prod/info/E/HTML/Potentiometer/SlidePotentiometers/RSNS/RSA0N11S9A0K.html



Ashermusic said:


> Are we getting close? Novation has an updated 8 fader model that had a decent throw and felt pretty good, so I may go that route.



*Project Order Update: *21 / 25 Orders.


----------



## iobaaboi

CACKLAND said:


> Apologies for not responding sooner.
> 
> 
> The software development is coming along nicely. The design and functionality integration is the most important, even though the hardware is simple, the software adds additional features.
> 
> 
> 
> James, love that old school labeller.
> 
> For those wondering which faders has been used, please see here:
> http://www.alps.com/prod/info/E/HTML/Potentiometer/SlidePotentiometers/RSNS/RSA0N11S9A0K.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Order Update: *21 / 25 Orders.



One more question, whenever you get the chance. 

Is this going to be USB powered or will it have a power supply?

Brayden


----------



## RCsound

The product looks very interesting.

I'm in.


----------



## CACKLAND

Casey Edwards said:


> For what it's worth, I care nothing about rotaries. Just this exact design with 8 additional faders (16 in total) would be great. The _only_ thing I could see liking added to this is a program bank change for on-the-fly MIDI reassignment. Otherwise we start to interfere with the beautiful minimalistic design.
> 
> EDIT: @CACKLAND, where is the enclosure from? Would it be possible to do a 16 fader version?


There is a possibility of designing a 16 fader model, this has been discussed previously however as it would change the specifications of the unit, that would obviously increase the cost with the added material, design and electronics. This cost would be dependant on order numbers as well.

As this design is simplistic in its form, the Bank MIDI reassignment will take place inside the provided software (Currently in development)



iobaaboi said:


> One more question, whenever you get the chance.
> 
> Is this going to be USB powered or will it have a power supply?
> 
> Brayden



Correct, USB Powered.


----------



## iobaaboi

Brilliant, thank you for the response!


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> @RCsound if you haven't already please send a PM to @CACKLAND
> 
> Cory, does your unit need a powered USB port or does a unpowered one work fine?
> 
> The software utility will be multi-platform i presume Mac / PC ?



Unpowered works fine, the power draw is extremely low (Average 3 mA)

Yes, the software will be cross-platform.


----------



## RCsound

synthpunk said:


> @RCsound if you haven't already please send a PM to @CACKLAND



Yes, I've already send a PM to CACKLAND.


----------



## Casey Edwards

CACKLAND said:


> There is a possibility of designing a 16 fader model, this has been discussed previously however as it would change the specifications of the unit, that would obviously increase the cost with the added material, design and electronics. This cost would be dependant on order numbers as well.



To be honest, and I hope this doesn't come off rude, but I'd rather just have a "shopping list" about what and where you're getting all the parts from. The enclosure is the biggest mystery to me - the rest is pretty easy to find. The teensy boards and audrino stuff doesn't scare me at all either. I love a good DIY project and it would also enable everyone who had the ability to alter the build to their own needs.


----------



## Ashermusic

Casey Edwards said:


> To be honest, and I hope this doesn't come off rude, but I'd rather just have a "shopping list" about what and where you're getting all the parts from. The enclosure is the biggest mystery to me - the rest is pretty easy to find. The teensy boards and audrino stuff doesn't scare me at all either. I love a good DIY project and it would also enable everyone who had the ability to alter the build to their own needs.




I wouldn't. I have no ability with a soldering iron or desire to develop one.


----------



## Casey Edwards

synthpunk said:


> giving away any of his proprietary work respectfully would be a decision totally up to him.I wouldn't. I have no ability with a soldering iron or desire to develop one.



Absolutely it is his choice! I'm not trying to rob him of any success from his labor. However, the only item that can't be found online so far is where he bought the enclosure. He could have very well designed it himself and had it cut. I'd be happy to pay for the blueprint of a 16 fader aluminum enclosure. I'm just trying to chase the rabbit hole a bit here before my next feature film comes in and I have time to work on other things.



Ashermusic said:


> I wouldn't. I have no ability with a soldering iron or desire to develop one.



You absolutely don't have to either; no one asked you to. I wasn't suggesting a replacement for the current orders, but rather an alternative for myself if possible.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Casey Edwards said:


> To be honest, and I hope this doesn't come off rude, but I'd rather just have a "shopping list" about what and where you're getting all the parts from. The enclosure is the biggest mystery to me - the rest is pretty easy to find. The teensy boards and audrino stuff doesn't scare me at all either. I love a good DIY project and it would also enable everyone who had the ability to alter the build to their own needs.



I'm also curious about the enclosure as I'd like to one day attempt creating my own little fader box for fun (although I'm more interested in the programming side of it). I wouldn't mind buying a shopping list.


----------



## CACKLAND

To answer the curious, as you know this project was initially one for myself as I needed something simplistic and personal to accommodate my current workflow, and additionally having the desire to research and improve products, whether hardware or software.

Now that there has been interest shown, and I've agreed to spend the time, research and further prototyping improvements to better the product, I'm more invested in producing a small batch production that will provide those who wish to support the project with a product that I can be personally can be proud of. In relation to the enclosure, hardware components, software and code, that is all part of the research and countless hours I've invested to not only better the product, but also my knowledge of releasing something of a quality standard for the composing community. 

With that said, the enclosure was custom CNC designed and manufactured through an external source. There are multiple manufacturing facilities globally who provide such service, however this needs to be said - be creative, innovate, design, do your research and produce. The personal time and financial investment is something that comes with any decision through the means of creation and delivery. If you are that passionate about something, you'll invest your time and knowledge to learn and understand of how to create an outcome you are happy with.

Those who are wishing to create a DIY project, similar to this - I encourage you.

Those of you who are supporting the hard work placed already into this project, I thank you.

I hope that answers any questions surrounding this project and as agreed in the initial stage of this project, I will be providing *VI-Control Forum* with a unit for the next *'Giveaway'*. This is a way for me to give back to the forum.

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## Casey Edwards

CACKLAND said:


> Those who are wishing to create a DIY project, similar to this - I encourage you.



I'm definitely excited about starting this and I'll post what I've found so far as to help others. This forum is, after-all, composers helping composers. Corey has already posted a wealth of information on his build and some of the parts included. Here are some additions to those that I've been eyeballing.

Here's a great intro to a DIY MIDI controller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVf_el4N0tI (www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVf_el4N0tI)

Not completely ideal for what I want, but it's USB powered, and the Teensy 2.0 board plus the Audrino software seems to be an incredible combination to look into. There are a ton of videos and forum posts just like this one to help you get started.

Most would be familiar with what I would say are the 3 most famous "high end" midi fader boards in the past 10 years or so. The Peavey PC1600x, the JLCooper FaderMaster, and the Kenton Control Freak. 2 of these are no longer in production, but sought after with a vengeance. As it turns out, Kenton actually sells their MIDI and Fader boards for DIY!

Kenton DIY: http://www.kentonuk.com/products/items/spares/cfboard-orig.shtml
http://www.kentonuk.com/products/select/proj-sel.shtml

Other companies do the same. Here are a few:

Doepfer: http://www.doepfer.de/home_e.htm
Livid: http://lividinstruments.com/products/builder/

The enclosure was the biggest mystery to me. But then I found a great looking box that also seems to offer cnc cutting in addition to your purchase. A little company called Takachi Enclosure. Check the aluminum enclosures here: http://www.takachi-enclosure.com/data/p_02aluminum.html. I'm most interested in the "CF SLOPED ENCLOSURES" found on this page. Link directly here: http://www.takachi-enclosure.com/data/c15/c15_175176270.pdf

I'll keep looking for more leads on this and I look forward to Corey's development as well.

(As a side note, if anyone feels this is derailing the thread or overtaking the OP's original intention then I will post this in a new thread).


----------



## Smikes77

Have you advertised the Controller in other forums, or just this one?


----------



## CACKLAND

Smikes77 said:


> Have you advertised the Controller in other forums, or just this one?


Yes, as recommended this thread was posted on GearSlutz.

*Project Update: *25/25 Orders. Project production has been confirmed 
Thanks to everyone who has shown their support, I will be contacting everyone individually with further information.

_Note:_ Those who have shown interest, and have yet to confirm their reservation however would still like to purchase a unit, please let me know prior to Feb 1st. Send me a private message for details.


----------



## Ashermusic

CACKLAND said:


> Yes, as recommended this thread was posted on GearSlutz.
> 
> *Project Update: *25/25 Orders. Project production has been confirmed
> Thanks to everyone who has shown their support, I will be contacting everyone individually with further information.
> 
> _Note:_ Those who have shown interest, and have yet to confirm their reservation however would still like to purchase a unit, please let me know prior to Feb 1st. Send me a private message for details.




Great news!


----------



## RCsound

Great!.


----------



## gjelul

Casey Edwards said:


> I'm definitely excited about starting this and I'll post what I've found so far as to help others. This forum is, after-all, composers helping composers. Corey has already posted a wealth of information on his build and some of the parts included. Here are some additions to those that I've been eyeballing.
> 
> Here's a great intro to a DIY MIDI controller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVf_el4N0tI (www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVf_el4N0tI)
> 
> Not completely ideal for what I want, but it's USB powered, and the Teensy 2.0 board plus the Audrino software seems to be an incredible combination to look into. There are a ton of videos and forum posts just like this one to help you get started.
> 
> Most would be familiar with what I would say are the 3 most famous "high end" midi fader boards in the past 10 years or so. The Peavey PC1600x, the JLCooper FaderMaster, and the Kenton Control Freak. 2 of these are no longer in production, but sought after with a vengeance. As it turns out, Kenton actually sells their MIDI and Fader boards for DIY!
> 
> Kenton DIY: http://www.kentonuk.com/products/items/spares/cfboard-orig.shtml
> http://www.kentonuk.com/products/select/proj-sel.shtml
> 
> Other companies do the same. Here are a few:
> 
> Doepfer: http://www.doepfer.de/home_e.htm
> Livid: http://lividinstruments.com/products/builder/
> 
> The enclosure was the biggest mystery to me. But then I found a great looking box that also seems to offer cnc cutting in addition to your purchase. A little company called Takachi Enclosure. Check the aluminum enclosures here: http://www.takachi-enclosure.com/data/p_02aluminum.html. I'm most interested in the "CF SLOPED ENCLOSURES" found on this page. Link directly here: http://www.takachi-enclosure.com/data/c15/c15_175176270.pdf
> 
> I'll keep looking for more leads on this and I look forward to Corey's development as well.
> 
> (As a side note, if anyone feels this is derailing the thread or overtaking the OP's original intention then I will post this in a new thread).




These are alternative facts!


----------



## jasperdany

I am interested in buying too


----------



## CACKLAND

*Update: *For all those I have sent direct messages to regarding details, I will be emailing you all in the following days with specific information. Currently I am finalising details for each and everyone of you. 

Thanks once again 
Corey


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi All,

Please check your emails.

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## holywilly

One question: is power adaptor included?


----------



## iobaaboi

holywilly said:


> One question: is power adaptor included?



I'm sure Corey will chime in but per the brief discussion regarding power on the previous page, I don't believe an external psu is needed as the units will be USB-powered.

Going off of assumption, I was confused by the pictures of the first unit as well since there appears to be a power supply cable as well as a USB cable coming out of the back.

I was very glad to see Corey's response about it being USB-powered.


----------



## CACKLAND

Correct, the unit is USB-Powered.

Excuse those pictures, as one of those cables is from another device running underneath it.


----------



## holywilly

That's awesome, thanks.


----------



## Smikes77

Just about to arrange payment... this might be a stupid question...

It`s asking whether it`s for a friend, or whether I want to buy something, which then tells me the seller will be paying a fee to process the payment. I choose the latter, right?!


----------



## CACKLAND

Smikes77 said:


> Just about to arrange payment... this might be a stupid question...
> 
> It`s asking whether it`s for a friend, or whether I want to buy something, which then tells me the seller will be paying a fee to process the payment. I choose the latter, right?!



Hi Mike,

I've responded to you via email


----------



## rjk1482

CACKLAND said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I've responded to you via email


Are you accepting any more orders? I just came across this thread today.


----------



## Kony

rjk1482 said:


> Are you accepting any more orders? I just came across this thread today.


Me too - this looks great!


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give those who purchased a unit an *update. *

Unfortunately I was notified this morning that there is a 3 week delay on materials and components needed for production. It is out of my hands however I do apologise, and ask for a little patience as this is a small custom production. Moving forward, I will use this additional time to further develop and improve the software.

I will endeavour to have your units to you all as soon as possible.

Any questions, please email me or send me a direct message here.

Thanks guys.

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## PeterKorcek

Hi, how much would be the shipping cost from USA to Europe - specifically Prague, Czech Republic? The controller looks really nice, simple and elegant


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi Everyone,

Due to the delay in materials needed for production, my *estimation* of the production phase would be the end of March at this stage.

This project has definitely taken a lot more of my time than anticipated, however I'm glad to have the opportunity. I will be providing updates along the way so you all know what is going on throughout the process.

Once again, apologies for the delay. Any questions, I'm happy to answer.

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## Ashermusic

CACKLAND said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Due to the delay in materials needed for production, my *estimation* of the production phase would be the end of March at this stage.
> 
> This project has definitely taken a lot more of my time than anticipated, however I'm glad to have the opportunity. I will be providing updates along the way so you all know what is going on throughout the process.
> 
> Once again, apologies for the delay. Any questions, I'm happy to answer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Corey



Worth waiting for, for me.


----------



## afterlight82

Second that! No worries.


----------



## samphony

@CACKLAND 

Good things take time to ripen


----------



## CACKLAND

Thanks Guys, appreciate it


----------



## Sebastianmu

This is arduino-based? I love that! 

Can it be done with motorized faders?


----------



## CACKLAND

Sebastianmu said:


> This is arduino-based? I love that!
> 
> Can it be done with motorized faders?



Correct, it is based off the Arduino platform however the micro controller is Teensy. Motorized faders can be utilised with this platform however the code is much more extensive.

This is something that may be considered for additional versions / products.


----------



## Rohann

As much as I'm eager to get my hands on it, I concur with trusting that it's worth the wait.


----------



## ZenFaced

Can't wait!


----------



## holywilly

CACKLAND said:


> Correct, it is based off the Arduino platform however the micro controller is Teensy. Motorized faders can be utilised with this platform however the code is much more extensive.
> 
> This is something that may be considered for additional versions / products.



Maybe adding the LED display for each fader to indicate the CC value, that will be great feature! Just an idea.


----------



## Rohann

After trying for hours to get TouchDAW to work as an interim, I'm looking even more forward to good software and a well-built unit.


----------



## EvilDragon

This looks so compact and slick! If it only had motorized faders, though... Scribble strips would be a bonus


----------



## Rohann

EvilDragon said:


> This looks so compact and slick! If it only had motorized faders, though... Scribble strips would be a bonus


Don't motorized faders need replacing more often if constantly used? The reason I avoided the BCF unit was because of all the replacement posts I've read about it.


----------



## Simon Ravn

No worries with the wait. I jumped on this as well, and am very excited to see how it works, but no rush 

I would much rather see an OLED/LCD display version than one with motor faders. There are already so many fine motorized fader units out there to choose from.

Display + 16 faders version would interest me much more.


----------



## EvilDragon

Rohann said:


> Don't motorized faders need replacing more often if constantly used? The reason I avoided the BCF unit was because of all the replacement posts I've read about it.



If it's a great quality one, it will probably outlive you.


----------



## Ashermusic

EvilDragon said:


> If it's a great quality one, it will probably outlive you.




I doubt that. I tried it at Guitar Center, build quality does not seem so hotsy totsy to me.


----------



## EvilDragon

I am not talking about BCF2000, though - I'm talking about motorized faders in general.


----------



## Ashermusic

I had a Mackie Control, actually a Logic Control made by Mackie, for ten years app. and I had to replace several faders


----------



## Rohann

I think what makes this unit attractive is the high build quality combined with less moving parts. There are some nice motorized fader units out there but they're all in the high commercial-post-production-studio budget. This is about as much as I'd pay for a basic but high quality fader controller (after the terrible CAD exchange and international shipping), but it's still well within the affordability range.


----------



## Rohann

synthpunk said:


> Can we keep this thread about the Faderctrl mk1 please. Thank you.


It won't be sold at Guitar Center?!


----------



## Zookes

Oooh very very nice. Reasonable price also.

I will be cautious and wait for user reports, tho I think maybe I will give into hype soon...


----------



## Rohann

Zookes said:


> Oooh very very nice. Reasonable price also.
> 
> I will be cautious and wait for user reports, tho I think maybe I will give into hype soon...


I think the general frustration with a lack of options and the enthusiasm of/respect from experienced composers here regarding the unit is what convinced me.


----------



## Ashermusic

Rohann said:


> I think the general frustration with a lack of options and the enthusiasm of/respect from experienced composers here regarding the unit is what convinced me.


Honestly, I am really looking forward to receiving it. I think I am going to be quite happy.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi Everyone,

Time for an update...

*Hardware: *Some materials are still on their way before I can continue the build assembly, so at this stage I can only estimate an end of March completion. I will be fast tracking shipment so that everyone can receive their product as fast as possible. I do apologise for the delay, as didn't anticipate the production orders and the amount of time required to complete such an ambitious project for the community.

*Software: *There have been multiple orders for certain individuals so the implementation of multiple connected devices via the software has been a slight challenge, however progress is definitely at its end phase. Final testing will be solved prior to shipment.

*Note:* Those individuals who have requested orders after the production cutoff date, please stand by.
I would like to fulfil the product orders of those who committed to the early production batch and would like to receive customer feedback prior to a possible secondary production.

As always guys, please message or ask here for any questions. I will continue to provide updates when appropriate and appreciate your patience.

Thanks 
Corey


----------



## samphony

CACKLAND said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Time for an update...
> 
> *Hardware: *Some materials are still on their way before I can continue the build assembly, so at this stage I can only estimate an end of March completion. I will be fast tracking shipment so that everyone can receive their product as fast as possible. I do apologise for the delay, as didn't anticipate the production orders and the amount of time required to complete such an ambitious project for the community.
> 
> *Software: *There have been multiple orders for certain individuals so the implementation of multiple connected devices via the software has been a slight challenge, however progress is definitely at its end phase. Final testing will be solved prior to shipment.
> 
> *Note:* Those individuals who have requested orders after the production cutoff date, please stand by.
> I would like to fulfil the product orders of those who committed to the early production batch and would like to receive customer feedback prior to a possible secondary production.
> 
> As always guys, please message or ask here for any questions. I will continue to provide updates when appropriate and appreciate your patience.
> 
> Thanks
> Corey



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Rohann

CACKLAND said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Time for an update...
> 
> *Hardware: *Some materials are still on their way before I can continue the build assembly, so at this stage I can only estimate an end of March completion. I will be fast tracking shipment so that everyone can receive their product as fast as possible. I do apologise for the delay, as didn't anticipate the production orders and the amount of time required to complete such an ambitious project for the community.
> 
> *Software: *There have been multiple orders for certain individuals so the implementation of multiple connected devices via the software has been a slight challenge, however progress is definitely at its end phase. Final testing will be solved prior to shipment.
> 
> *Note:* Those individuals who have requested orders after the production cutoff date, please stand by.
> I would like to fulfil the product orders of those who committed to the early production batch and would like to receive customer feedback prior to a possible secondary production.
> 
> As always guys, please message or ask here for any questions. I will continue to provide updates when appropriate and appreciate your patience.
> 
> Thanks
> Corey


Excellent, thanks! And no problem re: delays, it happens. I'd much rather have an excellent finished product late than a compromised one early.


----------



## ZenFaced

Rohann said:


> Excellent, thanks! And no problem re: delays, it happens. I'd much rather have an excellent finished product late than a compromised one early.



Yes no betas please! I've had enough of that issue with software being released pre-maturely


----------



## babylonwaves

hey corey -
don't rush, take your time. we've _borderlined_ on buying a couple of JL Coopers for so long, another could of days will not hurt


----------



## holywilly

Totally support this awesome product, OP, take your time, we can definitely wait. Hopefully my iPad mini 2 can live a bit longer, sadly I have to retire it when the fader control comes!


----------



## Ashermusic

Don't listen to them, Corey. Hurry and get mine to me, since I was buyer #1.


----------



## RCsound

Ashermusic said:


> Don't listen to them, Corey. Hurry and get mine to me, since I was buyer #1.



I think i am the number 25 or so in the list, anyway i have a long wait until the FaderCTRL arrive, so please, make a great review for us!


----------



## higgs

Ashermusic said:


> Don't listen to them, Corey. Hurry and get mine to me, since I was buyer #1.


Jay, is this confirmed? I'm pretty sure I was #1...


----------



## Ashermusic

higgs said:


> Jay, is this confirmed? I'm pretty sure I was #1...



As soon as he posted about it, I responded, "Can you build one for me?" 

That lead to his saying he would do it if he had enough orders.


----------



## afterlight82

Hehe, no, I'm Spartacus! 

Seriously though, take your time. You are literally building something I've dreamed out about for donkeys years, so make sure you're happy with it, take your time. We'll wait!


----------



## higgs

Ashermusic said:


> As soon as he posted about it, I responded, "Can you build one for me?"
> 
> That lead to his saying he would do it if he had enough orders.



Guess my humor doesn't translate well into text. I was mostly saying, hi. Hi!


----------



## higgs

It's like, how much more black could this be?



synthpunk said:


> But my unit will go up to 11.


----------



## CACKLAND

Thanks guys, appreciate it.

Here is a cheeky shot 

https://s23.postimg.org/hmgws8rob/image.jpg (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="image.jpg"
data-src="https://s23.postimg.org/hmgws8rob/image.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://s23.postimg.org/hmgws8rob/image.jpg"
data-url="https://s23.postimg.org/hmgws8rob/image.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="image.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


----------



## airflamesred

Some game changing, Spitfiresque photography there!


----------



## airflamesred

Is this the first, 'Designed and built in America' product under the new administration? It's just what Donald is hoping for!
Seriously though this does look good and filling a gap in the market. What is the UK postage?


----------



## samphony

synthpunk said:


> But my unit will go up to 11.



What? Without distortion?


----------



## samphony

synthpunk said:


> Waiting for the drone flyover Corey


Yes Corey should rename it to FADERPRK hahaha


----------



## Smikes77

airflamesred said:


> Is this the first, 'Designed and built in America' product under the new administration? It's just what Donald is hoping for!
> Seriously though this does look good and filling a gap in the market. What is the UK postage?



$67 USD


----------



## Will Blackburn

Booked


----------



## chillbot

That faderport looks weirdly familiar to me.


----------



## rap_ferr

So sad I couldn't pick one of these...


----------



## rap_ferr

synthpunk said:


> No go on shipping options ?


I think the amount of produced units were already sold.


----------



## Smikes77

rap_ferr said:


> I think the amount of produced units were already sold.



@CACKLAND may do another batch depending on how much demand there is... have you emailed him? It's worth an ask.


----------



## Rohann

Smikes77 said:


> $67 USD


And yet somehow the postage is only a few dollars less to Canada. Not sure I'll really ever understand US shipping rates.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi All,

An unfortunate update which I was planning to avoid, and do apologize in advance. 

There is yet another delay due to an incorrect manufacturing process by a particular company. This is frustrating as you can tell and I've been waiting from their response before I updated you all with the adjusted time frame. This is the final piece of the puzzle therefore all other processes are being completed. 

They have advised me it would be shipping to my location on the 29th March, therefore should have it a day or so later. With this advised time frame, I can only estimate product shipping on my end will commence 1st week of April. 

I know you have all been patiently waiting, and I do apologize. Considering the amount of orders, processes and logistics, it has definitely taken longer than anticipated. As this is a custom product launch, I've had to meticulously oversee everyone phase of it, so appreciate you all sticking with me.

I want to be honest and keep everyone informed. Any questions, I'm here 

Once again, thanks
Corey


----------



## CACKLAND

*NOTE: *All those who have messaged me which the possibility of a second production... Please understand, priority comes to those who have placed orders in the initial production and I'm dedicated in completing their orders, as well as receiving feedback before I accept any additional orders.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## samphony

CACKLAND said:


> *NOTE: *All those who have messaged me which the possibility of a second production... Please understand, priority comes to those who have placed orders in the initial production and I'm dedicated in completing their orders, as well as receiving feedback before I accept any additional orders.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.



Take your time corey!


----------



## Saxer

Announced hardware is always delayed. It's an element of professionalism.


----------



## babylonwaves

don't worry, corey - and thanks for the update. and yes, producing hardware can be a bitch ... hey, i've just realised that i wrote pretty much the same like @synthpunk - doh!!


----------



## samphony

I think my good ol PC1600x ist just happy to be the only midi fader controller at my desk at the moment  (but not for long...)


----------



## Rohann

CACKLAND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> An unfortunate update which I was planning to avoid, and do apologize in advance.
> 
> There is yet another delay due to an incorrect manufacturing process by a particular company. This is frustrating as you can tell and I've been waiting from their response before I updated you all with the adjusted time frame. This is the final piece of the puzzle therefore all other processes are being completed.
> 
> They have advised me it would be shipping to my location on the 29th March, therefore should have it a day or so later. With this advised time frame, I can only estimate product shipping on my end will commence 1st week of April.
> 
> I know you have all been patiently waiting, and I do apologize. Considering the amount of orders, processes and logistics, it has definitely taken longer than anticipated. As this is a custom product launch, I've had to meticulously oversee everyone phase of it, so appreciate you all sticking with me.
> 
> I want to be honest and keep everyone informed. Any questions, I'm here
> 
> Once again, thanks
> Corey


I'll continue to wait patiently . A well-made, sturdy piece of hardware is worth waiting through whatever hiccups come during production. I'd much rather longer wait times than a compromised unit.


----------



## Ashermusic

I will also continue to wait, but not patiently


----------



## Rohann

Ashermusic said:


> I will also continue to wait, but not patiently


Yeah if I'm being honest I'm checking the mail rather eagerly despite knowing it's not here yet.


----------



## afterlight82

No worries!!!


----------



## babylonwaves




----------



## NameOfBand

Hi!

I'm impressed by Corey's dedication and thrilled by the support his product gets from the community. However, after reading this entire thread through, I'm not sure I've understood why this product is so special, but I think I've understood certain things:
1. It has 100 mm faders, which is longer than many other controllers and is preferred by composers and folks who want to control parameters like dynamics and vibrato with great precision.
2. It sits at a competitive price point compared to similar products on the market (although there aren't really any "similar" products, that's why this was made in the first place?)
3. It has a sleek design
4. It will supposedly be easy to program the faders to the appropiate MIDI CC that you desire
5. It's USB-powered (mostly a good thing but can be a bad thing?)

Are there other things that is special with this product that I've missed? 

Also, while I'm at it, I wonder:

A: Why most MIDI controllers don't seem to have a pitch bend controller that will center back to the middle after beeing moved? 
B: And also what the pros and cons are of motorised faders? 

These two last questions might be a bit off topic - excuse me for that - but at least the second one has been discussed in this thread and might be something to consider for MkII of this product. I'm sorry if I'm disturbing, just an amatuer who's interested in this product and had some questions!

//NoB


----------



## samphony

What @synthpunk said. It's a community driven project and although I have a very reliable Peavey PC1600x I can't wait to have 100mm top quality sliders.


----------



## charlieclouser

NameOfBand said:


> A: Why most MIDI controllers don't seem to have a pitch bend controller that will center back to the middle after beeing moved?
> B: And also what the pros and cons are of motorised faders?



- Spring loaded pitch bend controls are usually already there on your main keyboard, unless you're using a digital piano, so most folks already have one - and that's part of the point: in the MIDI spec, there is only ONE pitch bend per MIDI channel, while there can be 127 continuous controller knobs/faders/switches. Having more than one pitch bend control "on line" at any point can cause issues - like if you are playing forcefully, wiggling the pitch bender on your main controller, and you're hitting the keys so hard that the pitch bender on your other keyboard, sitting on the desk, gets vibrated just enough to cause the pitch bender to wiggle slightly, sending a value of +1 immediately followed by a value of zero. Not something that happens every day, but it's happened to me. Nothing explodes, but it can create a jagged pitch bend curve in your MIDI track that then must be repaired manually. Sure, you can disable the MIDI input from that second keyboard, but this is an example of why pitch benders are typically only found to the left of the keyboard and not on fader boxes or whatever.

- Motorized faders are a special case. In order for them to move in response to what's going on in the DAW, data must be sent to them from the corresponding track in the DAW. In the case of *automation* controllers, this is handled differently within the DAW than normal MIDI data like continuous controllers such as mod wheel, CC#11, etc. With automation, the DAW has a separate layer that associates automation data with external motor faders, and handles routing, track selection, parameter mapping, bank switching, etc. The problem of everyone wanting the faders they use for "normal" MIDI CC control to move in response to what's going on in the DAW is a long-gestating issue. Basically, it means that every track needs to send its MIDI data not only to the instrument plugin (or hardware synth) that's making the sound, but *also* to the motorized MIDI CC fader controller in order to get the faders to move - but *only* for the track you're looking at. This becomes a MIDI routing nightmare - trying to get each track to send its CC data out to the fader box, but *only* from the currently-selected track. Some have tried to build workarounds using the Logical Editor in Cubase, or the Environment in Logic, and some have succeeded to some degree - but many have failed. Really what's needed is a solution *within* the DAW software to allow MIDI CC data to be treated as automation data, and routed to the appropriate fader controller at the appropriate time - like only for the currently selected and record-enabled MIDI track. It wouldn't be such a big deal for the software companies to do this, but most haven't..... yet. With Logic's Scripter plugin we may finally have some of the hooks to do this, but this would still be a less-than-elegant solution. What we really need is a total solution right from the DAW makers themselves. It's certainly possible right now to use automation to control front-panel controls on plugin instruments and bypass MIDI CC control entirely, but for various workflow reasons this is not always ideal.

So the problem persists. 

But the reasons for the appeal of the FaderCtrl unit are as you suspected - I have a bunch of fader boxes with short, "grippy" faders and they make me wish I hadn't sold off my JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro some 20 years ago! We all like the idea of a minimalist, compact unit with long, slippery, smooth-sliding faders for precise control in the heat of battle, with nothing extra to get in the way. FaderCtrl will be that unit (we think). Plus the price is nice compared to an ancient FaderMaster unit or a Peavey PC-1600 (which has shorter and grippier faders anyway).

Plus I just like how it looks. I'm always trying to get my workstation as close as possible to the aesthetic of the original LucasFilms EditDroid editing station:


----------



## CACKLAND

I'm excited for you all to receive your units shortly and as always, appreciate the support.


----------



## eross2121

these units look great. I just finished building a 3 fader version for myself. did you code it yourself?


----------



## afterlight82

My take was...ever since I ever got my hands on a Penny and Giles fader I was like...I want this for midi automation, how awesome would that be?


----------



## creativeforge

eross2121 said:


> these units look great. I just finished building a 3 fader version for myself. did you code it yourself?



So how is it so far, does it help your workflow much?


----------



## CACKLAND

eross2121 said:


> these units look great. I just finished building a 3 fader version for myself. did you code it yourself?[/QUOTE


Yes


----------



## eross2121

creativeforge said:


> So how is it so far, does it help your workflow much?


yeah, it's awesome. it's hard to describe but the sliders make writing dynamic string, and brass parts so much more realistic than using a mod wheel. plus it's fun to put filter cutoff one one fader, resonance on another, and delay mix on the third and just play the fader like an instrument.


----------



## babylonwaves

eross2121 said:


> yeah, it's awesome. it's hard to describe but the sliders make writing dynamic string, and brass parts so much more realistic than using a mod wheel. plus it's fun to put filter cutoff one one fader, resonance on another, and delay mix on the third and just play the fader like an instrument.


exactly. in general, sliders are just nicer than pots for many things.


----------



## NameOfBand

charlieclouser said:


> - Spring loaded pitch bend controls are usually already there on your main keyboard, unless you're using a digital piano, so most folks already have one - and that's part of the point: in the MIDI spec, there is only ONE pitch bend per MIDI channel, while there can be 127 continuous controller knobs/faders/switches. Having more than one pitch bend control "on line" at any point can cause issues - like if you are playing forcefully, wiggling the pitch bender on your main controller, and you're hitting the keys so hard that the pitch bender on your other keyboard, sitting on the desk, gets vibrated just enough to cause the pitch bender to wiggle slightly, sending a value of +1 immediately followed by a value of zero. Not something that happens every day, but it's happened to me. Nothing explodes, but it can create a jagged pitch bend curve in your MIDI track that then must be repaired manually. Sure, you can disable the MIDI input from that second keyboard, but this is an example of why pitch benders are typically only found to the left of the keyboard and not on fader boxes or whatever.
> 
> - Motorized faders are a special case. In order for them to move in response to what's going on in the DAW, data must be sent to them from the corresponding track in the DAW. In the case of *automation* controllers, this is handled differently within the DAW than normal MIDI data like continuous controllers such as mod wheel, CC#11, etc. With automation, the DAW has a separate layer that associates automation data with external motor faders, and handles routing, track selection, parameter mapping, bank switching, etc. The problem of everyone wanting the faders they use for "normal" MIDI CC control to move in response to what's going on in the DAW is a long-gestating issue. Basically, it means that every track needs to send its MIDI data not only to the instrument plugin (or hardware synth) that's making the sound, but *also* to the motorized MIDI CC fader controller in order to get the faders to move - but *only* for the track you're looking at. This becomes a MIDI routing nightmare - trying to get each track to send its CC data out to the fader box, but *only* from the currently-selected track. Some have tried to build workarounds using the Logical Editor in Cubase, or the Environment in Logic, and some have succeeded to some degree - but many have failed. Really what's needed is a solution *within* the DAW software to allow MIDI CC data to be treated as automation data, and routed to the appropriate fader controller at the appropriate time - like only for the currently selected and record-enabled MIDI track. It wouldn't be such a big deal for the software companies to do this, but most haven't..... yet. With Logic's Scripter plugin we may finally have some of the hooks to do this, but this would still be a less-than-elegant solution. What we really need is a total solution right from the DAW makers themselves. It's certainly possible right now to use automation to control front-panel controls on plugin instruments and bypass MIDI CC control entirely, but for various workflow reasons this is not always ideal.
> 
> So the problem persists.
> 
> But the reasons for the appeal of the FaderCtrl unit are as you suspected - I have a bunch of fader boxes with short, "grippy" faders and they make me wish I hadn't sold off my JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro some 20 years ago! We all like the idea of a minimalist, compact unit with long, slippery, smooth-sliding faders for precise control in the heat of battle, with nothing extra to get in the way. FaderCtrl will be that unit (we think). Plus the price is nice compared to an ancient FaderMaster unit or a Peavey PC-1600 (which has shorter and grippier faders anyway).
> 
> Plus I just like how it looks. I'm always trying to get my workstation as close as possible to the aesthetic of the original LucasFilms EditDroid editing station:


Thank you for the explaination! However, why is it desired to have motorised faders in the first place?


----------



## samphony

charlieclouser said:


> - Spring loaded pitch bend controls are usually already there on your main keyboard, unless you're using a digital piano, so most folks already have one - and that's part of the point: in the MIDI spec, there is only ONE pitch bend per MIDI channel, while there can be 127 continuous controller knobs/faders/switches. Having more than one pitch bend control "on line" at any point can cause issues - like if you are playing forcefully, wiggling the pitch bender on your main controller, and you're hitting the keys so hard that the pitch bender on your other keyboard, sitting on the desk, gets vibrated just enough to cause the pitch bender to wiggle slightly, sending a value of +1 immediately followed by a value of zero. Not something that happens every day, but it's happened to me. Nothing explodes, but it can create a jagged pitch bend curve in your MIDI track that then must be repaired manually. Sure, you can disable the MIDI input from that second keyboard, but this is an example of why pitch benders are typically only found to the left of the keyboard and not on fader boxes or whatever.
> 
> - Motorized faders are a special case. In order for them to move in response to what's going on in the DAW, data must be sent to them from the corresponding track in the DAW. In the case of *automation* controllers, this is handled differently within the DAW than normal MIDI data like continuous controllers such as mod wheel, CC#11, etc. With automation, the DAW has a separate layer that associates automation data with external motor faders, and handles routing, track selection, parameter mapping, bank switching, etc. The problem of everyone wanting the faders they use for "normal" MIDI CC control to move in response to what's going on in the DAW is a long-gestating issue. Basically, it means that every track needs to send its MIDI data not only to the instrument plugin (or hardware synth) that's making the sound, but *also* to the motorized MIDI CC fader controller in order to get the faders to move - but *only* for the track you're looking at. This becomes a MIDI routing nightmare - trying to get each track to send its CC data out to the fader box, but *only* from the currently-selected track. Some have tried to build workarounds using the Logical Editor in Cubase, or the Environment in Logic, and some have succeeded to some degree - but many have failed. Really what's needed is a solution *within* the DAW software to allow MIDI CC data to be treated as automation data, and routed to the appropriate fader controller at the appropriate time - like only for the currently selected and record-enabled MIDI track. It wouldn't be such a big deal for the software companies to do this, but most haven't..... yet. With Logic's Scripter plugin we may finally have some of the hooks to do this, but this would still be a less-than-elegant solution. What we really need is a total solution right from the DAW makers themselves. It's certainly possible right now to use automation to control front-panel controls on plugin instruments and bypass MIDI CC control entirely, but for various workflow reasons this is not always ideal.
> 
> So the problem persists.
> 
> But the reasons for the appeal of the FaderCtrl unit are as you suspected - I have a bunch of fader boxes with short, "grippy" faders and they make me wish I hadn't sold off my JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro some 20 years ago! We all like the idea of a minimalist, compact unit with long, slippery, smooth-sliding faders for precise control in the heat of battle, with nothing extra to get in the way. FaderCtrl will be that unit (we think). Plus the price is nice compared to an ancient FaderMaster unit or a Peavey PC-1600 (which has shorter and grippier faders anyway).
> 
> Plus I just like how it looks. I'm always trying to get my workstation as close as possible to the aesthetic of the original LucasFilms EditDroid editing station:



I couldn't have said it better. 
Regarding Bi-Directional MIDI I think it's time that OSC gets a tighter and open integration into any DAW. 

I would love to have a dedicated touchscreen/FADERCTRL unit with motorized faders bi-directional moving faders into place when touching the track of choice.


----------



## charlieclouser

NameOfBand said:


> Thank you for the explaination! However, why is it desired to have motorised faders in the first place?



Oh, well, that question is much easier to answer - they move during playback to show, in physical form, the controller movements that have been recorded into the DAW. The earliest moving-fader systems were incorporated into large-format mixing consoles in studios, so you could record the fader moves while you're "riding the vocal levels" or whatever, and then move on to the next issue, like "riding the guitar solo levels" and so on. Being able to see the faders dancing served as a visual confirmation that your moves had been correctly recorded and that you were actually hearing what you thought you were hearing.

Back in the olden days, before automation, we'd have to have two or three people standing at the console, rehearsing and then performing the fader moves as we printed the final mix. Little markings with grease pencil next to the faders would show you where you needed to put the vocal fader for the verse, chorus, etc. Let's say you've got more musical parts than tape tracks, so on one track you might have a guitar part that only happens on the intro and then stops playing, so that track is empty for the rest of the song. But now you want to put a tambourine on the chorus of the song, and the only track with nothing playing on it at that part of the song is the track that has the intro guitar on it. So you record tambourine onto that track, but now, when you mix the song, you need to turn that track down a little bit and add reverb when the tambourine comes in. So you put little grease-pencil marks next to the fader and the reverb send knob to indicate those levels, and tell your assistant engineer to move that knob and fader to the appropriate settings at the correct time in the song. Multiply that times as many shared tracks or spots where you need to raise the vocal level by 2db at the chorus, and now you've got three guys standing there, performing those moves as the tape rolls.

Then came the early days of console automation. You can't even imagine how expensive and complex the early systems were, but it was like magic - they could *record* the fader moves and then play them back in sync with the tape! What?!?!? Science freaking fiction! It's like the mixing board has a robot inside! Ridiculous!

Okay, that's amazing, but why are the faders actually motorized? Partly as a visual aid - so you could *see* the fader move and not think you were hallucinating that the vocal got louder on the chorus, or wonder if it actually had recorded your fader moves correctly. These console automation systems didn't have slick DAW-style controller editing screens, where you're drawing curves with the mouse - they basically had a green-on-black computer monitor (think Wall Street stock trading rooms in the 1980's movies) that either displayed a bunch of text, or if you were lucky, some crude bar graphs indicating the fader levels that would move as the tape played. But when the faders can *move by themselves* it was like you had the assistant standing there moving them for you, but now he's invisible and won't knock over your coffee cup. But that's not the most important reason. The best thing about most motorized faders, then and now, is that they are *touch sensitive*.

The silver fader caps you see on most motorized faders can sense the capacitance of your fingers, so they know when you're touching them. There's a simple little circuit in there that basically turns the fader cap into a touch-sensitive "punch in" switch. This lets the automation computer drop in and out of "automation record" mode only for the time when you're actually touching the fader. This is why you have multiple "modes" in any mix automation system:

- Write Mode = I just want to record the movements of the fader as time goes by, whether or not I'm actually touching the fader or not. I move the fader, the movement gets recorded. I leave the fader at a certain position, the automation still records the fact that the fader stays parked at that level as time goes by. At any point, I move the fader, and that gets recorded. Fine. Any previously-recorded fader movements are erased.

- Touch Mode = This is the main reason why the faders are touch sensitive. I've recorded some fader moves through the whole song, but I messed up the chorus. So I play through the song again, and the faders are moving during playback, but when I get to the chorus, I put my finger on the fader and this causes the automation computer to "punch in" on only that fader. Now I can move the fader to do "another take" on the vocal level rides during the chorus, and the instant I take my finger off the fader, the computer "punches out" and stops erasing the previously-recorded fader moves. There is usually a parameter (called "recovery time" or something like that) that you can adjust to control how quickly the fader will snap back to those previously-recorded values to smooth out any sudden jumps in level.

- Latch Mode = Let's say I recorded fader moves in the first half of the song, but I never bothered to go all the way to the end since I was concentrating on the first verse. So now I can enable Latch Mode, and as soon as I get past the end of the part I had successfully automated, I touch the fader, and the automation computer will "punch in" at that point, and *stay* punched in, without requiring me to leave my finger resting on the fader to avoid it punching out, and erasing any previously-recorded fader moves, until the tape stops, when, in order to avoid accidentally wiping precious automation the next time tape rolls, it would automatically change back to Touch Mode.

- Trim Mode = Let's say I've recorded a bunch of elaborate fader moves through the whole song, but now I decide that the whole vocal needs to be 2db louder, but only on the chorus of the song - and I want to preserve the word-by-word fader moves that I worked all last night on. With Trim Mode enabled, the faders usually would snap to a center position, even though the moves were still playing back in the level-control engine inside the console. Now, as the song plays back, I can move the fader a little above or below that center position, and the automation computer will add or subtract that amount to the previously-recorded fader moves, allowing me to "trim" all of those elaborate moves. Note that Trim Mode was not available on some systems - those that used motorized faders through which the signal actually passed could not do it this way, only those systems that used the motorized fader to control a separate VCA (voltage controlled amplifier) worked like this. Audio-through-fader systems forced you to use a separate fader to control the trim amount, while the actual channel fader still moved as audio passed through it.

Obviously, all of this is only talking about the volume fader for an individual track - but with some tricks and creative patching you could automate a reverb send or return to "splash" reverb on only a single snare hit or whatever. And of course, this is all very crude compared to a DAW software's ability to automate every single parameter on every single instrument and effects plugin.

But these automation modes defined the paradigm that we still use today, which is why you see Write/Touch/Latch/Trim modes in DAW automation, and why touch-sensitive motorized faders are still the best way to do automation. But since most DAWs treat actual parameter and level automation as a separate layer to the MIDI CC control that many of us use for controlling dynamics from the mod wheel or whatever, the two worlds are still kind of separate. MIDI CC control is generally related to the live performance aspect, like wiggling the pitch bender as you jam out a sick keyboard solo or whatever - like, this data needs to "stay with" the notes it relates to - whereas with automation data you might copy and paste some elaborate fader moves from the first chorus to the second chorus, even though the words (or notes) are different from one to another. So most DAWs treat MIDI CC data differently than actual automation data for this reason. The MIDI CC data gets recorded and then fed into whatever box or plugin is making the sound, but *not* back out to the controller (keyboard or FaderCtrl) that was used to create the data. Aaaaannnnddd - that's the thing we're all struggling with. As I mentioned above, it is possible to use the DAWs automation capabilities instead of the "live record of wiggling MIDI CC faders" to control dynamics, filters, etc. on your instruments, but depending on the DAW this may or may not be ideal. This is why we would all love for the DAWs to be able to deal with "normal" MIDI CC data in all of the same ways that it can deal with true automation data. Wouldn't it be awesome if the DAW had Write/Touch/Latch/Trim modes for *all* MIDI CC data in all tracks? Most don't, and this is why some of us try to use automation instead of MIDI CC for some of these tasks, even if it's not always ideal. But in order for these modes to work, you need motorized, touch-sensitive faders and automation-like support of MIDI CC right inside the DAW software.

So, yeah, but why do the faders need to move? Cause it looks *wicked*. Duh!


----------



## wst3

I think your last comment pretty much nails it.

I do remember some of the early moving fader systems, the most affordable one was around $1000/channel, as a retrofit, and I'm pretty sure you still had to buy the computer<G>! For my 48 channel console that was just not possible.

There were quite a few retrofit VCA systems as well, and they all tried to emulate the read/write/latch/trim modes, but of course without touch. Of the bunch the one I liked best (and remember most) was JL Cooper's Magi II. That was a work of art, and the only VCA system I ever used without tearing my hair out.

I don't know who designed it, but Quad 8 had a VCA automation system for their Coronado that was nearly as easy to use as Magi II, EXCEPT, it still required tape. Actually it didn't, it could write to tape or to disc, but the 8" floppy drives had died, and we had a heck of a time finding replacements. We toyed around with building our own interface to a PC, but eventually gave up.

Odd as it might sound these are fond memories... although I'm not sure we realized they would become fond at the time<G>!


----------



## charlieclouser

Just don't get me started on moaning about the SuperTrue™ automation system for the Amek console that Trent had up at the Sharon Tate house - it "ran" on an Atari 1040st computer, that is... *when* it ran.

Boat Anchorus Maximus.

Between that and the Lynx Timeline and then MicroLynx, and later the Adams-Smith Zeta-3 synchronizers we were using to lock the two Studer A-800's together, it's a miracle that any NIN albums got made at all!

I vaguely remember one automation system that didn't record moves into computer memory, it actually recorded them as data on an empty track on the analog multitrack - and on each new pass it would play back from the repro head and then record to the sync head or something like that - so stuff would start to drift in time after X number of passes due to microscopic fluctuations in tape speed. Good times.


----------



## synergy543

wst3 said:


> I don't know who designed it, but Quad 8 had a VCA automation system for their Coronado that was nearly as easy to use as Magi II, EXCEPT, it still required tape.


Ha! Talking about blasts from the past...I have Tomita's Quad Eight Compumix console sitting next to me. There must have been only a handful in the world. It was a tape based system and you would manually null it with LEDs (no fader automation) and then hit record. There was no computer but there was a huge rack (about 4 feet tall, the size of a tape deck) with cards for each of the 16 channels. I used it only a few times before MIDI came along and I quickly jumped ship. Tomita used this to record all of his records up to Daphnis and Chloe. He later got an MCI console with 48 channels of automation.



charlieclouser said:


> it actually recorded them as data on an empty track on the analog multitrack - and on each new pass it would play back from the repro head and then record to the sync head or something like that - so stuff would start to drift in time after X number of passes due to microscopic fluctuations in tape speed. Good times.



YES! it did drift a lot as you went through several passes. At the time though (1980), it was amazing.

btw, I now have an ever cooler automation machine sitting in my garage (Cackland will appreciate this). It actually runs much faster than in the video, we were running it really slowly that day. Built a board last night with 487 parts in 5 minutes.
http://talkstudiousa.com/Paraquda_Warbler_960_iPhone4.mp4


----------



## NameOfBand

charlieclouser said:


> Oh, well, that question is much easier to answer - they move during playback to show, in physical form, the controller movements that have been recorded into the DAW. The earliest moving-fader systems were incorporated into large-format mixing consoles in studios, so you could record the fader moves while you're "riding the vocal levels" or whatever, and then move on to the next issue, like "riding the guitar solo levels" and so on. Being able to see the faders dancing served as a visual confirmation that your moves had been correctly recorded and that you were actually hearing what you thought you were hearing.
> 
> Back in the olden days, before automation, we'd have to have two or three people standing at the console, rehearsing and then performing the fader moves as we printed the final mix. Little markings with grease pencil next to the faders would show you where you needed to put the vocal fader for the verse, chorus, etc. Let's say you've got more musical parts than tape tracks, so on one track you might have a guitar part that only happens on the intro and then stops playing, so that track is empty for the rest of the song. But now you want to put a tambourine on the chorus of the song, and the only track with nothing playing on it at that part of the song is the track that has the intro guitar on it. So you record tambourine onto that track, but now, when you mix the song, you need to turn that track down a little bit and add reverb when the tambourine comes in. So you put little grease-pencil marks next to the fader and the reverb send knob to indicate those levels, and tell your assistant engineer to move that knob and fader to the appropriate settings at the correct time in the song. Multiply that times as many shared tracks or spots where you need to raise the vocal level by 2db at the chorus, and now you've got three guys standing there, performing those moves as the tape rolls.
> 
> Then came the early days of console automation. You can't even imagine how expensive and complex the early systems were, but it was like magic - they could *record* the fader moves and then play them back in sync with the tape! What?!?!? Science freaking fiction! It's like the mixing board has a robot inside! Ridiculous!
> 
> Okay, that's amazing, but why are the faders actually motorized? Partly as a visual aid - so you could *see* the fader move and not think you were hallucinating that the vocal got louder on the chorus, or wonder if it actually had recorded your fader moves correctly. These console automation systems didn't have slick DAW-style controller editing screens, where you're drawing curves with the mouse - they basically had a green-on-black computer monitor (think Wall Street stock trading rooms in the 1980's movies) that either displayed a bunch of text, or if you were lucky, some crude bar graphs indicating the fader levels that would move as the tape played. But when the faders can *move by themselves* it was like you had the assistant standing there moving them for you, but now he's invisible and won't knock over your coffee cup. But that's not the most important reason. The best thing about most motorized faders, then and now, is that they are *touch sensitive*.
> 
> The silver fader caps you see on most motorized faders can sense the capacitance of your fingers, so they know when you're touching them. There's a simple little circuit in there that basically turns the fader cap into a touch-sensitive "punch in" switch. This lets the automation computer drop in and out of "automation record" mode only for the time when you're actually touching the fader. This is why you have multiple "modes" in any mix automation system:
> 
> - Write Mode = I just want to record the movements of the fader as time goes by, whether or not I'm actually touching the fader or not. I move the fader, the movement gets recorded. I leave the fader at a certain position, the automation still records the fact that the fader stays parked at that level as time goes by. At any point, I move the fader, and that gets recorded. Fine. Any previously-recorded fader movements are erased.
> 
> - Touch Mode = This is the main reason why the faders are touch sensitive. I've recorded some fader moves through the whole song, but I messed up the chorus. So I play through the song again, and the faders are moving during playback, but when I get to the chorus, I put my finger on the fader and this causes the automation computer to "punch in" on only that fader. Now I can move the fader to do "another take" on the vocal level rides during the chorus, and the instant I take my finger off the fader, the computer "punches out" and stops erasing the previously-recorded fader moves. There is usually a parameter (called "recovery time" or something like that) that you can adjust to control how quickly the fader will snap back to those previously-recorded values to smooth out any sudden jumps in level.
> 
> - Latch Mode = Let's say I recorded fader moves in the first half of the song, but I never bothered to go all the way to the end since I was concentrating on the first verse. So now I can enable Latch Mode, and as soon as I get past the end of the part I had successfully automated, I touch the fader, and the automation computer will "punch in" at that point, and *stay* punched in, without requiring me to leave my finger resting on the fader to avoid it punching out, and erasing any previously-recorded fader moves, until the tape stops, when, in order to avoid accidentally wiping precious automation the next time tape rolls, it would automatically change back to Touch Mode.
> 
> - Trim Mode = Let's say I've recorded a bunch of elaborate fader moves through the whole song, but now I decide that the whole vocal needs to be 2db louder, but only on the chorus of the song - and I want to preserve the word-by-word fader moves that I worked all last night on. With Trim Mode enabled, the faders usually would snap to a center position, even though the moves were still playing back in the level-control engine inside the console. Now, as the song plays back, I can move the fader a little above or below that center position, and the automation computer will add or subtract that amount to the previously-recorded fader moves, allowing me to "trim" all of those elaborate moves. Note that Trim Mode was not available on some systems - those that used motorized faders through which the signal actually passed could not do it this way, only those systems that used the motorized fader to control a separate VCA (voltage controlled amplifier) worked like this. Audio-through-fader systems forced you to use a separate fader to control the trim amount, while the actual channel fader still moved as audio passed through it.
> 
> Obviously, all of this is only talking about the volume fader for an individual track - but with some tricks and creative patching you could automate a reverb send or return to "splash" reverb on only a single snare hit or whatever. And of course, this is all very crude compared to a DAW software's ability to automate every single parameter on every single instrument and effects plugin.
> 
> But these automation modes defined the paradigm that we still use today, which is why you see Write/Touch/Latch/Trim modes in DAW automation, and why touch-sensitive motorized faders are still the best way to do automation. But since most DAWs treat actual parameter and level automation as a separate layer to the MIDI CC control that many of us use for controlling dynamics from the mod wheel or whatever, the two worlds are still kind of separate. MIDI CC control is generally related to the live performance aspect, like wiggling the pitch bender as you jam out a sick keyboard solo or whatever - like, this data needs to "stay with" the notes it relates to - whereas with automation data you might copy and paste some elaborate fader moves from the first chorus to the second chorus, even though the words (or notes) are different from one to another. So most DAWs treat MIDI CC data differently than actual automation data for this reason. The MIDI CC data gets recorded and then fed into whatever box or plugin is making the sound, but *not* back out to the controller (keyboard or FaderCtrl) that was used to create the data. Aaaaannnnddd - that's the thing we're all struggling with. As I mentioned above, it is possible to use the DAWs automation capabilities instead of the "live record of wiggling MIDI CC faders" to control dynamics, filters, etc. on your instruments, but depending on the DAW this may or may not be ideal. This is why we would all love for the DAWs to be able to deal with "normal" MIDI CC data in all of the same ways that it can deal with true automation data. Wouldn't it be awesome if the DAW had Write/Touch/Latch/Trim modes for *all* MIDI CC data in all tracks? Most don't, and this is why some of us try to use automation instead of MIDI CC for some of these tasks, even if it's not always ideal. But in order for these modes to work, you need motorized, touch-sensitive faders and automation-like support of MIDI CC right inside the DAW software.
> 
> So, yeah, but why do the faders need to move? Cause it looks *wicked*. Duh!


Thank you for very well-written explaination that was easy to understand!


----------



## babylonwaves

charlieclouser said:


> Just don't get me started on moaning about the SuperTrue™ automation system for the Amek console that Trent had up at the Sharon Tate house - it "ran" on an Atari 1040st computer, that is... *when* it ran.


you were spoiled! we had the DOS version (was it DOS or some ancient type of windows?). in any case that thing had its own mind. they should have called it NTSM


----------



## wst3

synergy543 said:


> Ha! Talking about blasts from the past...I have Tomita's Quad Eight Compumix console sitting next to me.<snip>Tomita used this to record all of his records up to Daphnis and Chloe. He later got an MCI console with 48 channels of automation.



Wow! The Coronado that I worked on was one of the nicest sounding consoles I used. Many years later I became good friends with Bill Whitlock, one of the engineers that designed those beasts, alongside Deanne Jensen. He has lots of funny stories!

OK, inquiring minds want to know, how did you end up with Tomita's console? (he had quite the impact on me when I was first exploring electronic music, and I still listen to his stuff for education and recreation.)




synergy543 said:


> YES! it did drift a lot as you went through several passes. At the time though (1980), it was amazing.


All those systems were amazing - watching the industry move from tape based to computer based was an adventure all its own!



synergy543 said:


> btw, I now have an ever cooler automation machine sitting in my garage<snip>


Wow, and why? And WAY COOL!


----------



## wst3

charlieclouser said:


> Just don't get me started on moaning about the SuperTrue™ automation system for the Amek console that Trent had up at the Sharon Tate house - it "ran" on an Atari 1040st computer, that is... *when* it ran.



Funny thing is, that was probably one of the more impressive demos - worked really well on the trade show floor<G>... I liked Amek consoles, but never had to work on one with automation.



charlieclouser said:


> Between that and the Lynx Timeline and then MicroLynx, and later the Adams-Smith Zeta-3 synchronizers we were using to lock the two Studer A-800's together, it's a miracle that any NIN albums got made at all!<more snippity>


Ah yes - tape sync... a mixed blessing at best! Oddly, the most stable SMPTE reader/writer I ever used was the MIDIMan Syncman Pro, still have it, haven't needed it in eons. The most stable synchronizer I ever used was the Zeta-3, but John Simonton's C64 based box worked really well - better than it had any right to.

Now we work in the box, and there are probably people reading this thread that have no idea what it takes to lock two machines together, or even to lock MIDI to timecode - can't decide if I feel bad for them, or maybe I'm jealous???


----------



## synergy543

wst3 said:


> OK, inquiring minds want to know, how did you end up with Tomita's console? (he had quite the impact on me when I was first exploring electronic music, and I still listen to his stuff for education and recreation.)


I was living in Japan and got to know Tomita. When he sold me his Ampex 16-track MM1100 tape deck, he gave me the Compumix as well. More than automation, he used it mainly for sub grouping during mixes, which is also what I used it for. This way, it wouldn't require too many passes. Mixes went back and forth between two tape decks and would get mixed into four-channel stems.



wst3 said:


> Wow, and why? And WAY COOL!


My son has an electronic design business and we run the pick-n-place in our garage along with a reflow oven and paste machine. So when I need a break from samples, I go into the garage and work on crazier things. Mostly top-secret NDA stuff, but we did do a protoype for a company at NAMM.


wst3 said:


> there are probably people reading this thread that have no idea what it takes to lock two machines together, or even to lock MIDI to timecode - can't decide if I feel bad for them, or maybe I'm jealous???


Both Tomita and I locked tape decks manually with a click track and headphones. It was a trick he showed me where you adjust the vari-speed until the two clicks (one from each tape deck) center in your head. It was difficult at first, but soon it became second nature and there was no need for SMPTE time lock. Plus, the slight speed variations made for very interesting mixes with beautifully lush chorusing. Part of his trademark magic.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi guys,

Great news, the devices will be shipped out next week  

Finalising all the logistics and shipping details

*Note: *I know there were a few of you who mentioned your address might change over the course of the period, so could I please ask those who have changed their address to send me an email or direct message here with your new updated address for shipping.

Thank you, oh and also... a little cheeky shot!


----------



## C.R. Rivera

synergy543 said:


> Mostly top-secret NDA stuff.



On a non-related note, do you also interface with NIDS as well? I have had great luck with the materials related to nav history.

Cheers,

Carlos


----------



## ZenFaced

CACKLAND said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great news, the devices will be shipped out next week
> 
> Finalising all the logistics and shipping details
> 
> *Note: *I know there were a few of you who mentioned your address might change over the course of the period, so could I please ask those who have changed their address to send me an email or direct message here with your new updated address for shipping.
> 
> Thank you, oh and also... a little cheeky shot!



I think one of those has my name on it


----------



## Smikes77

Sweet!


----------



## chrisr

charlieclouser said:


> Just don't get me started on moaning about the SuperTrue™ automation system for the Amek console that Trent had up at the Sharon Tate house - it "ran" on an Atari 1040st computer, that is... *when* it ran.





babylonwaves said:


> you were spoiled! we had the DOS version (was it DOS or some ancient type of windows?). in any case that thing had its own mind. they should have called it NTSM



I used that back in the early 90's. Resetting every pot on the desk by hand, to the sound of Rupert Neve's voice. I was struck by how incredibly posh sounding he was - like having HRH Prince Phillip sat in with you at the start of each session.


----------



## afterlight82

Drooooool. So excited. Can't wait!!


----------



## wbacer

Will the interface software then be available online for download?


----------



## stigc56

CACKLAND said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great news, the devices will be shipped out next week
> 
> Finalising all the logistics and shipping details
> 
> *Note: *I know there were a few of you who mentioned your address might change over the course of the period, so could I please ask those who have changed their address to send me an email or direct message here with your new updated address for shipping.
> 
> Thank you, oh and also... a little cheeky shot!


Hi
I know I'm late to the ball! And living in Denmark, but is there any chance you would ship one to me, whenever you are ready?


----------



## CACKLAND

wbacer said:


> Will the interface software then be available online for download?



The software and instruction manual will all be sent to you via email.


----------



## PeterKorcek

Looks awesome! Congratulations, hopefully the second round wont be too long!


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> Sexy, Spitfire / gearslut fly over video coming next right?
> 
> Everything working good on the software on both platforms? Would it be possible to get a screenshot so we know what to expect?
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work.



May need a marketing department for that... 

Yes, I'll provide a screenshot shortly. Just finalizing the GUI.


----------



## CACKLAND

A USB cable will be included


----------



## jonnybutter

Please let us know when you do a second run! I need one of these!


----------



## resound

I would also be interested if you do a second run.


----------



## kgdrum

resound said:


> I would also be interested if you do a second run.




+1 
I would also be interested if you do a 2nd run.........


----------



## holywilly

Bravo! Can't wait to receive mine!!


----------



## jononotbono

Would you consider making a 16 Channel Version? And could it be possible to include some kind of "Banking" system like the JLCooper Fadermaster Pro? What I love about the JLC is that I can also switch to a different bank and have assigned, for example, Bank 1 to be Mic Positions, Bank 2 to be Spitfire Chamber Strings, Bank 3 to be Cinematic Studio Strings etc


----------



## CACKLAND

jononotbono said:


> Would you consider making a 16 Channel Version? And could it be possible to include some kind of "Banking" system like the JLCooper Fadermaster Pro? What I love about the JLC is that I can also switch to a different bank and have assigned, for example, Bank 1 to be Mic Positions, Bank 2 to be Spitfire Chamber Strings, Bank 3 to be Cinematic Studio Strings etc



A 16 channel version is definitely something that has been considered and discussed before, may have to see how much interest we can gather before something would be considered. Or even a prototype.

There is already a banking system implemented within the FaderCtrl software, along with other features


----------



## holywilly

I will definitely support the 16 channel version!


----------



## jononotbono

CACKLAND said:


> A 16 channel version is definitely something that has been considered and discussed before, may have to see how much interest we can gather before something would be considered. Or even a prototype.
> 
> There is already a banking system implemented within the FaderCtrl software, along with other features



This is brilliant news. If you made a 16 Channel Version I would be in! Could it have bank up and bank down buttons on the Controller though because I love being able to press those on my JLC and having to go to the mouse each time would be a bit of a drag. Having a tiny LED screen that just simply says the Bank number would also be very cool and I know this would bump price up but I think it's worth paying for so I wouldn't have to keep looking at the screen just to know and make sure which Bank I am on.


----------



## jononotbono

I think the 16 Channel version could warrant the extra cost. The "Pro" version... Not saying the 8 Fader version isn't Pro but you know what I mean. Surely there's more than 2 of us that would love a 16 fader version?



holywilly said:


> I will definitely support the 16 channel version!


----------



## samphony

What about a banking command that gets send via metagrid or lemur to @CACKLAND software?
Bi-directional talking between software and controller?

Sorry I'm a usability nerd


----------



## Simon Ravn

A 16 fader version with OLED displays on top of each fader like AVID Artists series would be extremely interesting. But I know involving displays might be a different, much more demanding task altogether.


----------



## jononotbono

Well, I'm not even looking for displays like that. Just a simple one saying a bank number with 2 buttons to switch up or down. It's not my intention to outprice myself from it although if the price is ok then I welcome that kind of thing obviously


----------



## babylonwaves

i like the simplicity of what vaderCTRL is now. @samphony: switching banks via TouchOSC/Lemur/Metagrid (or MIDI ...?) sounds like a great idea.


----------



## holywilly

Or, how about integrate the 16 channel 10mm midi fader with the 88-keys midi keyboard would be awesome idea!


----------



## jononotbono

Unless it's in a Doepfer LMK4+ then I wouldn't interested. In fact, I wouldn't be interested in a FaderCtrl in a Keyboard at all actually.


----------



## Smikes77

babylonwaves said:


> i like the simplicity of what vaderCTRL is now. @samphony: switching banks via TouchOSC/Lemur/Metagrid (or MIDI ...?) sounds like a great idea.



Could call it 'jediCTRL'


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> Vader ? I see what you did there



Beat me to it!


----------



## samphony

babylonwaves said:


> i like the simplicity of what vaderCTRL is now. @samphony: switching banks via TouchOSC/Lemur/Metagrid (or MIDI ...?) sounds like a great idea.


And the good thing would be if it can be interfaced via a tabled. So corey doesn't need to create a version with oled displays. The tablet could basically the bidirectional GUI for daw and FADERCTRL.


----------



## CACKLAND

Great minds all think alike 

The software will allow the user to control banks via key commands / hot keys defined by the user. Theoretically, this should be able to be configured with a touchscreen device that, sends either MIDI or Keyboard commands.

The use of software integration over hardware was designed so it reduces the risk of over-use failure of mechanical parts. Understandably it would be great to have all the bells and whistles on the FaderCtrl, however it's original design was for simplicity.


----------



## jononotbono

CACKLAND said:


> Great minds all think alike
> 
> The software will allow the user to control banks via key commands / hot keys defined by the user. Theoretically, this should be able to be configured with a touchscreen device that, sends either MIDI or Keyboard commands.
> 
> The use of software integration over hardware was designed so it reduces the risk of over-use failure of mechanical parts. Understandably it would be great to have all the bells and whistles on the FaderCtrl, however it's original design was for simplicity.



Man, seriously, this is amazing news. It means I can use it with Metagrid! 
Now we just need enough people for a 16 Fader Version to be made.


----------



## CACKLAND

Final details should be revealed next week regarding specs and requirements, the software is being finalized this weekend.


----------



## samphony

Great stuff. Corey!


----------



## CACKLAND

Guys, a huge software hiccup has delayed the shipments for this week. Nothing can be sent out until it's resolved, tested and uploaded I'm afraid.

All the hardware is ready to go, just the software is causing some issues and is an integral part of the product. 

As such, I would never send out a faulty product so please bare with me.


----------



## ZenFaced

CACKLAND said:


> Guys, a huge software hiccup has delayed the shipments for this week. Nothing can be sent out until it's resolved, tested and uploaded I'm afraid.
> 
> All the hardware is ready to go, just the software is causing some issues and is an integral part of the product.
> 
> As such, I would never send out a faulty product so please bare with me.



If the hardware is ready to go then just ship it. The software will be download when ready.


----------



## CACKLAND

ZenFaced said:


> If the hardware is ready to go then just ship it. The software will be download when ready.


The software will need to be finalized and tested with the hardware before release, therefore I can't just ship it unfortunately.

The issue is the API when compiling, for anyone that understands this. I've had to outsource some development at this stage, as back end development is not my strongest point.

Estimating a week of delay.


----------



## samphony

@CACKLAND
Corey will the software allow to assign multiple CCs to one fader?

I have scenes in my ol PC1600x that allows me to capture multiple CCs on one fader.
So I have Modulation on fader 1 and Vibrato in fader 5. fader 3 combines fader 1&5 so I can ride these two CCs with one fader if I want.

That's why I call it Darth Fader.


----------



## CACKLAND

samphony said:


> @CACKLAND
> Corey will the software allow to assign multiple CCs to one fader?
> 
> I have scenes in my ol PC1600x that allows me to capture multiple CCs on one fader.
> So I have Modulation on fader 1 and Vibrato in fader 5. fader 3 combines fader 1&5 so I can ride these two CCs with one fader if I want.
> 
> That's why I call it Darth Fader.


Yes, the software will have this feature


----------



## samphony

CACKLAND said:


> Yes, the software will have this feature


Sweet!


----------



## Rohann

As much as delays aren't fun, I appreciate the work integrity involved here.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi everyone,

*Update: *So the development of the software and its integral features have been delayed due to some communication issues between both software and hardware and as result, I've had to further invest and outsource a backend developer. As mentioned, I already outsourced a developer who had spent time on the project however due to lack of communication and non responsiveness, I removed the developer from the project and had to resource another one. This has not only cost money, but more importantly time which I know is completely unfair of all those who have backed the project since it was announced. I am working hard at completing this in hopefully another week, but I provide an intermediate solution to you below.

*Solution: *Without any more excuses, those who wish to have their unit shipped out in the following days, please send me a direct message or email. _Please note_, this will result in either some instructional information - download the IDE (i.e., editing code) etc or I will provide a basic interface to allow you to control the output values. This will not be the final release of the software and functions will be extremely limited, however the device will function as originally intended - to send custom CC messages.

Additionally, if you prefer me to setup your device with a custom CC set prior to shipment, I can do that also.

You will then receive an update for the full final release with all the software features.

Anyone who wishes to go with this option, please let me know.

Once again, I do apologize and am working as hard as I can to complete everything. Sincerely appreciate your patience as I know what it is like to receive a new toy in the studio.

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## Ashermusic

Will I be able to simply assign a different MIDI cc or the same to each fader? That is all I am looking for.


----------



## RCsound

I can wait, no problem , thanks Corey for the update and the open communications.


----------



## CACKLAND

Ashermusic said:


> Will I be able to simply assign a different MIDI cc or the same to each fader? That is all I am looking for.


You will be able to assign a different CC message per fader. I'll put you on the list to send out now Jay, as I know you've been waiting since day one.


----------



## Rohann

Thanks again for the updates. I know some could use this for work more urgently than myself but I really do appreciate working hard to ensure we get a product we and you are confident in.


----------



## lp59burst

I can wait...


----------



## holywilly

I can wait for the complete package, worth the wait.


----------



## afterlight82

I can wait! No worries.


----------



## Ashermusic

CACKLAND said:


> You will be able to assign a different CC message per fader. I'll put you on the list to send out now Jay, as I know you've been waiting since day one.



That's great, Corey. Thanks.


----------



## Saxer

I also wait for the complete package. Thanks for the updates!

Hope you still have fun working on it


----------



## Smikes77

I can wait another weeks or two.


----------



## babylonwaves

synthpunk said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on adding some light on to the VaderCTRL to see in darker environments ?



put those on the fader caps, works like a charm


----------



## cloudjump3r

PM sent..


----------



## wbacer

Thanks for the update. No worries mate. Get it to us when it's ready.


----------



## Tiko

PM sent!


----------



## juliancisneros

Hey guys, my FADERCTRL arrived yesterday. I decided to hop on the early delivery option because all I really needed it for was controlling dynamics, expression, etc. When the final software is delivered I may start utilizing bank options, but those additional features didn't warrant the extra wait. Install was a breeze, basically plug and play with the software Corey has created. The build quality of the unit is top notch, and sits beautifully on my S88. The faders themselves have that perfect blend of resistance, though expectedly less resistance than a motorized fader (like that on a Faderport). In Logic, the controller works as expected with precise communication with instruments in Kontakt. The only issue I've discovered with this early release is that the controller is unresponsive to Kontakt in standalone, though that doesn't necessarily matter to me, nor does it represent the final version of the software which Corey is still working on. All in all, I love its small footprint and minimalist design... stoked to have it!

Lastly, quick shout out to Corey who has had the best communication throughout his production... thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## iobaaboi

I received my early delivery FaderCtrl today and after some correspondence with Corey, got it all of the assignments programmed for work with my many Spitfire libraries. I second Julian's above comments on build quality and use, although my device works with Kontakt (5.6.6) standalone and in Cubase 9 on my masOS Sierra (10.12.3). 

Corey couldn't have been more of a joy to work with, always very responsive and pleasant to talk to. It has been a long journey from when I first sent him a PM to secure one of the first 25 units to my FaderCtrl finally taking it's position on my desk, but it's a privilege to own one of these units. 

Thank you Corey!


----------



## Smikes77

Meanwhile, back in Nano Kontrol land...


----------



## samphony

I'm still in PC1600x land!


----------



## juliancisneros

iobaaboi said:


> my device works with Kontakt (5.6.6) standalone and in Cubase 9 on my masOS Sierra (10.12.3)



I'm in Kontakt 5.6.5/OSX El Capitan so maybe that has something to do with it. Corey said he's looking into the issue, though, for me, as long as it works in a DAW, I'm perfectly content.


----------



## Ashermusic

juliancisneros said:


> Hey guys, my FADERCTRL arrived yesterday. I decided to hop on the early delivery option because all I really needed it for was controlling dynamics, expression, etc. When the final software is delivered I may start utilizing bank options, but those additional features didn't warrant the extra wait. Install was a breeze, basically plug and play with the software Corey has created. The build quality of the unit is top notch, and sits beautifully on my S88. The faders themselves have that perfect blend of resistance, though expectedly less resistance than a motorized fader (like that on a Faderport). In Logic, the controller works as expected with precise communication with instruments in Kontakt. The only issue I've discovered with this early release is that the controller is unresponsive to Kontakt in standalone, though that doesn't necessarily matter to me, nor does it represent the final version of the software which Corey is still working on. All in all, I love its small footprint and minimalist design... stoked to have it!
> 
> Lastly, quick shout out to Corey who has had the best communication throughout his production... thank you for all your hard work!




Aaaannnd, I now have mine, and a big plus 1 to all this!

I _would_ like the faders to have more resistance if I had my druthers, but I just set up the first five faders to send CC 1, 2,7,11, and 15, which is mostly what I need, and it all works perfectly with Logic Pro X.

Excellent work, Corey. A big boon for those of us who wanted decent quality without spending a big amount and who have zero ability with soldering irons etc.


----------



## jononotbono

Ashermusic said:


> Aaaannnd, I now have mine, and a big plus 1 to all this!
> 
> I _would_ like the faders to have more resistance if I had my druthers, but I just set up the first five faders to send CC 1, 2,7,11, and 15, which is mostly what I need, and it all works perfectly with Logic Pro X.
> 
> Excellent work, Corey. A big boon for those of us who wanted decent quality without spending a big amount and who have zero ability with soldering irons etc.



Fantastic! 
So... About that 16 Fader version


----------



## CACKLAND

Thank you guys, appreciate the kind mentions. Glad you are all happy!!



jononotbono said:


> Fantastic!
> So... About that 16 Fader version



As much as I'm inundated with this production order and the possibility of another (interest++), my thoughts are running wild with where this could be taken. I definitely have some ideas and will share in due time.


----------



## Smikes77

CACKLAND said:


> Thank you guys, appreciate the kind mentions. Glad you are all happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I'm inundated with this production order and the possibility of another (interest++), my thoughts are running wild with where this could be taken. I definitely have some ideas and will share in due time.



Someone has a strong constitution. I thought you might have wiped your brow and thought "Never again, pal!"

Could you mass produce these somehow?


----------



## samphony

jononotbono said:


> Fantastic!
> So... About that 16 Fader version



Nisus Wettus: Good. Out of the door, line on the left, one cross each.


----------



## samphony

CACKLAND said:


> Thank you guys, appreciate the kind mentions. Glad you are all happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I'm inundated with this production order and the possibility of another (interest++), my thoughts are running wild with where this could be taken. I definitely have some ideas and will share in due time.



Crazy. I'm in fader heaven. Once your FADERCTRL arrives there will be more faders on my desk than people in the streets. 

Well whatever you do next. I'm in!


----------



## jononotbono

CACKLAND said:


> Thank you guys, appreciate the kind mentions. Glad you are all happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I'm inundated with this production order and the possibility of another (interest++), my thoughts are running wild with where this could be taken. I definitely have some ideas and will share in due time.



You're really onto something here.


----------



## mc_deli

samphony said:


> Nisus Wettus: Good. Out of the door, line on the left, one cross each.


They said I could go free


----------



## Smikes77

Now that the unit has produced some gloaters(!), what do you think the time frame is for the others Corey?


----------



## Tiko

juliancisneros said:


> Hey guys, my FADERCTRL arrived yesterday.





iobaaboi said:


> I received my early delivery FaderCtrl today



Pics!


----------



## Ashermusic

Tiko said:


> Pics!




You already saw it in Corey's pic. It looks just like that


----------



## Tiko

Ashermusic said:


> You already saw it in Corey's pic. It looks just like that


Yeah but you know, pics of how it looks like in your setup, in action!


----------



## Ashermusic

Tiko said:


> Yeah but you know, pics of how it looks like in your setup, in action!




it sits just fine on my PC 88, but nothing very exciting to see in a pic.


----------



## CACKLAND

Smikes77 said:


> Someone has a strong constitution. I thought you might have wiped your brow and thought "Never again, pal!"
> 
> Could you mass produce these somehow?


This project is far away from mass production, considering they built solely for a niche target market. However, it is definitely a nice thought.



Smikes77 said:


> Now that the unit has produced some gloaters(!), what do you think the time frame is for the others Corey?


At this stage, and in all fairness to everyone else who purchased the first production round, I may look at shipping all the rest next week.


----------



## Ashermusic

synthpunk said:


> We just want to see your hat.



I know, but the burden of becoming an international sex symbol at 68 has started to take a toll on me


----------



## guydoingmusic

Ashermusic said:


> I know, but the burden of becoming an international sex symbol at 68 has started to take a toll on me


wait till next year.... when you are 69!! 

These look fantastic btw! I just saw this thread for the first time today.


----------



## Tiko

synthpunk said:


> We just want to see your hat.


Oops, busted! Just when I thought I gave a good explanation.


----------



## iobaaboi

Tiko said:


> Pics!


Here you go!


----------



## juliancisneros

Here's mine in context...


----------



## PeterKorcek

Looks wonderful, hopefully there will be a second batch this year :-p


----------



## Ashermusic

synthpunk said:


> Thats much better than Jays hat !
> 
> You guys are killing me



Hey!


----------



## samphony

Ashermusic said:


> Hey!


I find you should stack the FADERCTRL onto your hat. That makes it once and for all more beautiful!


----------



## Blake Ewing

iobaaboi said:


> Here you go!


Hey that TouchOSC template looks awfully familiar!


----------



## iobaaboi

Blake Ewing said:


> Hey that TouchOSC template looks awfully familiar!



You have my gratitude sir! Saved me loads of time getting up and running with UACC.


----------



## Tiko

Thanks for the pics guys! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## URL

If there is a round 2 on the Fader I hereby report my interest


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> If there is a round 2 on the Fader I hereby report my interest



Would you be interested in a 16 Fader version?


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> Would you be interested in a 16 Fader version?



Yes, if the price does not get too high.


----------



## benuzzell

I, too, am hereby registering a Round 2 interest  8 or 16, I'd be in!


----------



## stigc56

iobaaboi said:


> Here you go!


Looks nice! And can you give the manufacturer of the ipad stand?


----------



## URL

8 extra group vol "motorized" faders... 8 is perfect for me- if it is a majority for 16 I go for that if the price is right.


----------



## NameOfBand

I'm also interested in a round 2!


----------



## Pazpatu

If there is a round 2 I would be interested (8 faders would be sufficient)


----------



## tav.one

8 Fader | Round 2


----------



## Brobdingnagian

Seriously considering three here (8 fader is fine). I almost jumped in when I first saw this in early Jan, but never circled back.

BTW, well done. The boxes look fantastically stylish and the single cable was the way forward. A+


----------



## babylonwaves

we've ordered three


----------



## samphony

Oh a single motorized fader unit to replace the faderport and a 8 motorized FADERCTRL would be nice as well as the KNOBCNTRL for volume or scrubbing. 

Sorry guys these visions I have them from time to time.


----------



## Smikes77

Anyone up for a 64 fader control?

(Joke!)


----------



## resound

Smikes77 said:


> Anyone up for a 64 fader control?
> 
> (Joke!)


FADEROUTTACTRL


----------



## Smikes77

resound said:


> FADEROUTTACTRL



I SO wish I thought of that!


----------



## CACKLAND

All interesting ideas guys, all being considered. Regarding a future product, in addition to the FaderCtrl I may request a straw poll vote to gather all the ideas. 

I will be shipping out the majority of the remaining units this week, and then open up the orders for a second production round for all those that have expressed their interest. There has been a lot


----------



## alexmshore

I'm also interested but undecided... Not sure if I'd miss having transport controls. 

UK buyers - did you have to pay any import fee? Thanks


----------



## Smikes77

alexmshore said:


> I'm also interested but undecided... Not sure if I'd miss having transport controls.
> 
> UK buyers - did you have to pay any import fee? Thanks



I just paid for the postage.


----------



## wbacer

CACKLAND said:


> All interesting ideas guys, all being considered. Regarding a future product, in addition to the FaderCtrl I may request a straw poll vote to gather all the ideas.
> 
> I will be shipping out the majority of the remaining units this week, and then open up the orders for a second production round for all those that have expressed their interest. There has been a lot


Will you email carrier / shipping info so that we'll know when to expect delivery?
Thanks, looking forward to firing mine up.


----------



## gjelul

wbacer said:


> Will you email carrier / shipping info so that we'll know when to expect delivery?
> Thanks, looking forward to firing mine up.



Same question as above here.
Let us know when on its way?


----------



## zaftigfilms

I am interested if theres a second run of an 8 fader version.


----------



## CACKLAND

gjelul said:


> Same question as above here.
> Let us know when on its way?


Yes, all tracking details will be sent via email which will be provided tomorrow.


----------



## holywilly

CACKLAND said:


> Yes, all tracking details will be sent via email which will be provided tomorrow.


Woohoo!


----------



## wbacer

synthpunk said:


> Got my tracking today, USPS ETA Monday.
> 
> YIPPIE!


Me too, USPS ETA Saturday, like tomorrow. Can't wait. That was fast shipping from the land down under.


----------



## higgs

indeed


----------



## samphony

@CACKLAND 

Corey did you sent the tracking details to everyone already?


----------



## Mizar

Thank you @CACKLAND for your hardwork and dedication to this project.


----------



## Smikes77

Mine`s in LA at the moment, soaking up the sun.


----------



## CACKLAND

samphony said:


> @CACKLAND
> 
> Corey did you sent the tracking details to everyone already?


No, there are still tracking details to follow. Those who haven't received their tracking details, you will as of Monday.


----------



## CACKLAND

wbacer said:


> Me too, USPS ETA Saturday, like tomorrow. Can't wait. That was fast shipping from the land down under.


I'm based in Los Angeles hence why shipping is 1 - 2 days max. International shipping is a little longer


----------



## charlieclouser

Just got mine - thanks Corey! Exactly as advertised!


----------



## afterlight82

Just got mine too.

I've wanted this for years...and it's every bit of what I wanted. Took 20 secs to select the midi ccs and be underway and programming with it. Incredible. Fadermasters x 2 and Peavey now in cupboard. The footprint is awesome. The midi curves are smooth. Deliriously happy.

Cannot possibly recommend enough if he does a second round. You need it.


----------



## afterlight82

I'd literally go so far as to say it's the best $250 I ever spent on anything to do with a studio. Already written two cues with it.


----------



## Daniel James

Hey guys can you post some pics of your units. I am curious to see where you have all placed it considering its footprint!

Cheers,

-DJ


----------



## Ashermusic

afterlight82 said:


> Just got mine too.
> 
> I've wanted this for years...and it's every bit of what I wanted. Took 20 secs to select the midi ccs and be underway and programming with it. Incredible. Fadermasters x 2 and Peavey now in cupboard. The footprint is awesome. The midi curves are smooth. Deliriously happy.
> 
> Cannot possibly recommend enough if he does a second round. You need it.



+1.


----------



## Brendon Williams

Daniel James said:


> Hey guys can you post some pics of your units. I am curious to see where you have all placed it considering its footprint!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -DJ



Same, I'm excited for mine, but I have no idea where I'll put it!


----------



## Rohann

Really excited here too. Thanks for those that convinced me to go with this (looking at you Charlie!), it seems like one of the best investments I'll make gear-wise.

Has anyone posted about it on Gearslutz? I'm not sure how much more interest Corey can handle but I bet there will be a decent amount over there as well. Thanks again for all the effort and updates.


----------



## Ashermusic

Here you go.


----------



## NameOfBand

afterlight82 said:


> Just got mine too.
> 
> I've wanted this for years...and it's every bit of what I wanted. Took 20 secs to select the midi ccs and be underway and programming with it. Incredible. Fadermasters x 2 and Peavey now in cupboard. The footprint is awesome. The midi curves are smooth. Deliriously happy.
> 
> Cannot possibly recommend enough if he does a second round. You need it.


Are you talking about JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro? :O And Peavey 1600X?


----------



## URL

Ashermusic said:


> Here you go.



Looking nice, whats that black thing on the left side of FaderM?


----------



## wbacer

I just redesigned my studio and saved a place for Corey's FaderControl.
Perfect Fit. The faders themselves are smooth as glass.
Thanks Corey, great job.


----------



## Ashermusic

URL said:


> Looking nice, whats that black thing on the left side of FaderM?




Element Control for my Apogee Element 24.


----------



## afterlight82

NameOfBand said:


> Are you talking about JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro? :O And Peavey 1600X?



Yup!


----------



## URL

Ashermusic said:


> Element Control for my Apogee Element 24.



Aha-sounds good Element 24?


----------



## NameOfBand

afterlight82 said:


> Yup!


And you were serious? :O The Faderctrl is superior to both in your opinion?


----------



## Ashermusic

URL said:


> Aha-sounds good Element 24?



https://ask.audio/articles/review-apogee-element-24-thunderbolt-audio-interface


----------



## afterlight82

NameOfBand said:


> And you were serious? :O The Faderctrl is superior to both in your opinion?



Yes. For me, right now, yes. 

It's more compact. Fader runs are looser than those on the original series of Fadermaster Pro, which possibly wins in terms of fader construction.
I'm not so much a fan of the more recent fadermasters. The faders are also "looser" than the peavey but the longer throw helps. I never used all 16 of the peavey faders. I didn't need the LCD display. And both units have a tendency to go south after a while. Fadermasters always end up spitting out unwanted midi data after a time and deoxit can only do so much. They won't repair the old ones which had (for me) a nicer feel.

Ease of setup even in the software beta...way way easier than either of the midi units. It's an incredibly simple, elegant solution, takes up less space, and I just really like it. I love the USB bus power and the absence of a psu and wall watt, plus no midi cable. Already had a USB hub spot for it. 

Not kidding when I said took seconds to be running with it - drag the desired cc number to the faders in the software, and you're done. Plug and play.

Now granted, I use it for hours every day and will have to see how it holds up, but right now it's exactly what it said on the tin. And it does the job beautifully.


----------



## afterlight82

That said I like these faders a lot, just comparing side by side perhaps the fadermaster is smoother or "stickier" in feel in terms of the fader on the run...but not better in results. I'm getting to really like the looseness, feels like I'm working the fader better than I was, making bolder moves. Not a criticism of the design, it's not about which is better, but just if you are used to those two units this will feel quicker and looser.


----------



## Daniel James

Ashermusic said:


> Here you go.



Thanks Jay,

Its a really solid looking unit! as I feared its a little boxy looking on top of the keyboard. Off to the side looks pretty decent...I am still using the Korg Nano control below my midi keyboard and above my typing keyboard, so I can play the notes with both hands and manipulate the modulation with my thumb..... This unit is making me want to change it up though! 

-DJ


----------



## samphony

Ashermusic said:


> Here you go.


Beautiful


----------



## samphony

NameOfBand said:


> Are you talking about JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro? :O And Peavey 1600X?


The PC1600x has only 60mm faders the FADERCTRL and Fadermaster have 100mm faders.


----------



## stonzthro

wbacer said:


> I just redesigned my studio and saved a place for Corey's FaderControl.
> Perfect Fit.


What desk is that you have there? I like the conciseness of it!


----------



## higgs

I'm going to say that his desk is the Sterling Modular Multi-Station. I've got the same one - mine is the "Production," desk. It's a great desk and the price was just about right.

Corey, I'm pumped! Mine should be here today, and it's new home is anxiously awaiting. There's lots of great feedback here for the box. I imagine that's nice to see after a first run. I know the process must have had a few frustrating moments... Congrats, man, and thank you for your efforts.


----------



## wbacer

synthpunk said:


> Your sending that S3 to me seeing you do not need it now, right ?


This sounds like something a Jedi Master would say. 
Sure no problem, now that I have the Fader Control, I won't need the S3.


----------



## wbacer

stonzthro said:


> What desk is that you have there? I like the conciseness of it!


https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Multi3BComp
This is the Sterling Modular Desk that I have. I love it, it holds everything I need. It's built like a tank, rock solid.


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


>




Cool set up. What`s the black box with the silver faders on the left?


----------



## higgs

I have to say that this is a really nice piece of equipment. The action is super smooth, and the physical spacing between the faders is perfect. I was initially a tiny bit worried they might be too tight, but they're bang on!

And I love the software. It's exactly what it should be. Dig it, Corey!


----------



## Brendon Williams

Got mine today and love it! Does exactly what I wanted it to, with no issues whatsoever! Love how long these are too – I feel like I have way more control over my virtual instruments now.


----------



## Saxer

Are all units out now? Got no message here...


----------



## samphony

Saxer said:


> Are all units out now? Got no message here...


No. Se Germans have 2 be patient


----------



## Saxer

samphony said:


> No. Se Germans have 2 be patient


Ok, sey are patient.


----------



## Living Fossil

CACKLAND said:


> I will be shipping out the majority of the remaining units this week, and then open up the orders for a second production round for all those that have expressed their interest. There has been a lot



Is it too early to ask you when a second round could take place?
and if there is place for another order?


----------



## Smikes77

Meanwhile, in the U.K...my nano knows somethings up. It`s started working again.


----------



## CACKLAND

All those who have yet to receive their tracking information, you will receive an email shortly 

Thanks for your patience. Extremely busy at the moment.


----------



## stigc56

CACKLAND said:


> All those who have yet to receive their tracking information, you will receive an email shortly
> 
> Thanks for your patience. Extremely busy at the moment.


I don't know if I'm on the bus, so to speak. Please let me know!


----------



## Rohann

Eagerly waiting here in Canada. April 29th -- Departed USPS facility in LA. Woohoo! May 2nd. Processed through USPS facility in LA. Wow USPS, good hustle .


----------



## Rohann

synthpunk said:


> YAH, That's about the pace in LA
> 
> But still have services 7 days a week now, last I heard Canadian Post is down to 4 days and was headed for privatization?


Wouldn't surprise me. I think they're still 5 days a week, but they like to take provincial holidays whenever available (no other federal service does this) and have weird policies concerning pickups. Before proposing to my wife the ring I had made was sitting on a truck somewhere in my (small) city for a full 24h, but I was unable to pick it up because they "don't know where their trucks are". We really need to stop privatizing services here, if that is the case, it's been disastrous in some respects (i.e. highway ministry privatizing in this city).
That said, I've still never had a package take 3 days to go from one side of a postal facility to the other . Here I thought we were slow on Vancouver Island.


----------



## higgs

synthpunk said:


> last I heard Canadian Post is down to 4 days and was headed for privatization?


Sidebar: I haven't checked in a while, but I heard Bezos was looking to do the same with our beloved USPS (which he keeps running on Sundays).


----------



## Rohann

Day 27: Package has just passed Redding. Supplies are running low, so USPS will need to stop for a resupply on horse feed, rations and the like. Should be passing through Oregon before the end of the summer, but they're becoming increasingly worried about Washington. The mountain passes are notoriously arduous in the winter, with local travelers warning passer-throughs to steer clear of the treacherous conditions and be wary of the frozen roads' unforgiving nature towards wooden supply carts.


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> Fresh out of the Dymo detail shop...



Nice scribble strip. What`s fader 4 for?


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> TX, not sure yet, any suggestions? I use mainly Spitfire & Cinematic.
> 
> I'm



I think I`ll be using it for vibrato. I use CSS and Spitfire too. Pity you can`t use it to channel composers into your mix... "AAAAAAAND a touch of James Horner here methinks..." *whacks fader up to 10.


----------



## Rohann

Do many people not use vibrato with a fader? Do you guys leave it static depending on the composition?


----------



## Tiko

Rohann said:


> Do many people not use vibrato with a fader? Do you guys leave it static depending on the composition?


I have vibrato on my 3rd fader and I find it pretty handy.


----------



## Rohann

I suppose I'm not really sure how much full sections actually alter their vibrato besides the obvious. Watching some composers I don't see some manipulate the vibrato CC that much.


----------



## samphony

synthpunk said:


> TX, not sure yet, any suggestions? I use mainly Spitfire & Cinematic.
> 
> I'm


I would use it for cc17 = release for chamber strings etc or vibrato


----------



## afterlight82

If on every note change you dip it down - 20% or so for a fraction of a second then quickly push it back up, it can be remarkably realistic...for a while I setup the mod controller to also do vib (but only outputting between 64 and 127 so it didn't always go senza vib on PPP...but I do a separate pass on each line to ride the vib, either before or after doing cc1 depending on mood...


----------



## Rohann

afterlight82 said:


> If on every note change you dip it down - 20% or so for a fraction of a second then quickly push it back up, it can be remarkably realistic...for a while I setup the mod controller to also do vib (but only outputting between 64 and 127 so it didn't always go senza vib on PPP...but I do a separate pass on each line to ride the vib, either before or after doing cc1 depending on mood...


This is what I'm more or less expecting to do -- record with Exp/Dyn, and then pass vib afterwards. Great idea limiting it to 64, I'll have to try that.

Any comments on whether people rely mostly on Dyn (i.e. for SCS), Exp, or both, and why?


----------



## afterlight82

for the spitfire stuff, I do 90% of the work with the mod wheel, depending on the part. Then I'll generally use vol (7) to balance between the parts, and exp (11) for adding ebb and flow to the lines dynamically...and a hair of vib riding, but in a hurry, I'll generally set it to 110 or 127 and forget about riding vib, but I'll always make sure it has a value so the sequence plays back the same every time.

For smooth "lift offs" at the end of a chord, the parabola (not the line) draw tool is great, if you make sure the very end of the note hits mod 0, it gives a super realistic end to the chord...I'll generally make sure any long note that ends, unless I'm going for an abrupt end or a crescendo to lifting off, is down to pretty close if not 0 right on the moment the note off is triggered.

Blending SSS and SCS is also a big winner, using the SCS samples as a "front". For example, con sord. SSS section, with the same parts picked out on legato SCS instruments, pretty awesome...have to buss them out and mix them so you can just feel the SCS parts. Using the SCS molto vib on top of the SSS...superb for when you need the section to dig in.

Another biiiiig winner...SSS flautando, volume boosted up, used as con sords (on legato lines add 13-15 midi ticks to each note to blend them a little)...they're silky smooth and just a little SCS on top to give it definition, either the sords, longs, legato or the legato flautandos...also amazing.


----------



## higgs

@synthpunk I realize that the "c" key is right next to the "v" key, and this was likely a typo, but I like VADERCTRL better.


----------



## Rohann

synthpunk said:


> If you work in a dark room here are couple USB LED lighting strip options from Amazon I ordered to try on the VADERCTRL. The first has On/Off and Dim control and both are about 6" in length. Pictures to follow.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00M...t+dimmable&dpPl=1&dpID=41tVB4V5UnL&ref=plSrch
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0045XRK06/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1494105290&sr=8-16&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=usb+light&dpPl=1&dpID=31-Zuk8trTL&ref=plSrch


Would love to see pics after installed!


----------



## CACKLAND

FaderCtrl is now available for ordering. Please send me a direct message if you are interested in purchasing a unit.


----------



## Smikes77

Man...

Mine's still in LA...has been for about 10 days now.


----------



## CACKLAND

Smikes77 said:


> Man...
> 
> Mine's still in LA...has been for about 10 days now.


Mike, let me contact the carrier and find an update. Apologies


----------



## Smikes77

CACKLAND said:


> Mike, let me contact the carrier and find an update. Apologies



Hey Corey, I`m not mad or anything, it`s ok, no need to apologise.


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> HL Security detected a Teensy board



Whats that?


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> The innards of the Vaderctrl.



Oh I see! lol!


----------



## Smikes77

I`m just really gutted that @synthpunk has pimped his up with scribble scripts and disco lights. He`s winning, in a way, and I don`t like it.


----------



## Rohann

Smikes77 said:


> Man...
> 
> Mine's still in LA...has been for about 10 days now.


Frustrating, isn't it? Mine "left" and "arrived" in LA 6 times before being on a flight. It also took 4 days to get from Vancouver to here (a 25min plane ride), but I suspect that's largely the border's fault. No fault on Corey's part though, and despite Canadian border fees mine has arrived.

I'm not having quite the luck others are: any tips for getting it working with Kontakt and Play in Studio One? The plug and play/MIDI CC assignment worked great, and S1 recognizes it immediately, but it won't seem to translate to the playing of instruments (I'm sure that's an S1 setting and nothing to do with the controller).

Overall though, I really like the sleek, rugged, minimalist design. Fits in nicely with my Fractal PC case :D.


----------



## Smikes77

Rohann said:


> Frustrating, isn't it? Mine "left" and "arrived" in LA 6 times before being on a flight. It also took 4 days to get from Vancouver to here (a 25min plane ride), but I suspect that's largely the border's fault. No fault on Corey's part though, and despite Canadian border fees mine has arrived.
> 
> I'm not having quite the luck others are: any tips for getting it working with Kontakt and Play in Studio One? The plug and play/MIDI CC assignment worked great, and S1 recognizes it immediately, but it won't seem to translate to the playing of instruments (I'm sure that's an S1 setting and nothing to do with the controller).
> 
> Overall though, I really like the sleek, rugged, minimalist design. Fits in nicely with my Fractal PC case :D.



I can`t give you any tips. It`s still in LA!

(I know you`re asking others - I`m joking).

I`m not blaming Corey either, it`s not his fault.


----------



## Rohann

Smikes77 said:


> I can`t give you any tips. It`s still in LA!
> 
> (I know you`re asking others - I`m joking).
> 
> I`m not blaming Corey either, it`s not his fault.


I didn't think you were, just don't want him to feel responsible! The only reason I was mildly annoyed by the processing time (first world problems) was because I was so eager to get this unit. It's the nature of international shipping unfortunately. UPS may have delivered it faster, but not without an absurd "border handling fee" I wouldn't have been willing to pay; I checked with him to make sure it was USPS.

I'm so close to using it! Studio One is just teasing me now!


----------



## Rohann

Edit: Nevermind! Apparently needed to input it as a MIDI Keyboard, not a MIDI Control surface....

Wonderful! Exactly as I'd hoped. 10/10 Corey!


----------



## higgs

Show and tell time:

Here's how my VADERCTRL fits into the mix:









I repurposed an iPad/tablet mount I https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFLK7AM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (picked up on Amazon) and it holds Corey's creation excellently. Also, thanks @synthpunk for the lighting suggestion - just showed up today and it's perfect. I have too many lights though - it's like Christmas up in this piece.


----------



## Rohann

higgs said:


> Show and tell time:
> 
> Here's how my VADERCTRL fits into the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repurposed an iPad/tablet mount I https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFLK7AM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (picked up on Amazon) and it holds Corey's creation excellently. Also, thanks @synthpunk for the lighting suggestion - just showed up today and it's perfect. I have too many lights though - it's like Christmas up in this piece.


Great idea! I'll have to try this!


----------



## Rohann

afterlight82 said:


> for the spitfire stuff, I do 90% of the work with the mod wheel, depending on the part. Then I'll generally use vol (7) to balance between the parts, and exp (11) for adding ebb and flow to the lines dynamically...and a hair of vib riding, but in a hurry, I'll generally set it to 110 or 127 and forget about riding vib, but I'll always make sure it has a value so the sequence plays back the same every time.


Great tips, by the way! Didn't want these to go unaddressed: so you generally stick to mod, vol and exp instead of the default Spitfire CC's? Does mod control dynamics with Spitfire's instruments? I assigned the second half of my controller to the default Spitfire CC's.



> For smooth "lift offs" at the end of a chord, the parabola (not the line) draw tool is great, if you make sure the very end of the note hits mod 0, it gives a super realistic end to the chord...I'll generally make sure any long note that ends, unless I'm going for an abrupt end or a crescendo to lifting off, is down to pretty close if not 0 right on the moment the note off is triggered.


So drop Mod down to 0 at the very end instead of releasing the note?



> Blending SSS and SCS is also a big winner, using the SCS samples as a "front". For example, con sord. SSS section, with the same parts picked out on legato SCS instruments, pretty awesome...have to buss them out and mix them so you can just feel the SCS parts. Using the SCS molto vib on top of the SSS...superb for when you need the section to dig in.


Another great idea. I want to see how it sounds blended with EWHS.


----------



## afterlight82

Rohann said:


> Great tips, by the way! Didn't want these to go unaddressed: so you generally stick to mod, vol and exp instead of the default Spitfire CC's? Does mod control dynamics with Spitfire's instruments? I assigned the second half of my controller to the default Spitfire CC's.



I think volume (7), mod (0) for dynamics, and expression (11) for expression are the standard cc's? I just use those as they have them set. I don't ride the release much, or the tightness, which might be something I should really start doing.



Rohann said:


> So drop Mod down to 0 at the very end instead of releasing the note?



Nah, be at 0 right at the end of the note, so the 0 message is a tick or two before the midi off message.



Rohann said:


> Another great idea. I want to see how it sounds blended with EWHS.



Sure you can find super combinations! I find the thing is to think about what you want from each part of it...some are things that are great with the real orchestra, like 1/2 trem 1/2 ord., or 1/2 con sord. half not...or using a chamber sound to "front" a thick but less defined patch.

Also awesome is to use different sections to blur transitions. Most samples of an orchestral vein need some track pre-delay, even if only 5ms...I'll go for 20-30 on shorts in Cubase, depending on tempo, and similar for longs. That said, if you combine the legato patches with the long, you can have slightly different pre-delays such that each legato transition in the layers moves in a slightly different place. This blurs the transition a little and makes it feel infinitely more real.


----------



## Ashermusic

I am only having 1 issue with the software with Logic. It will not transmit cc1 but will do all the others. I have all 8 set to cc1 and nothing but if i set all 8 to any other cc, it works fine.


----------



## Ashermusic

synthpunk said:


> Jay, I presume you checked your Logic controller assignmdnts to make sure CC1 one was not previously assigned anywhere ? Also sometimes Kontakt and Logic X can conflict controller assignments.




Yep., It works fine sending cc1 from the modwheel.


----------



## higgs

synthpunk said:


> Why did you end up going with the non dimmable LED strip BTW?


I do believe I ordered the wrong one. Errant $5 Amazon purchases are annoying. 

Pardon, I must now get back to blinging.


----------



## Ashermusic

Ashermusic said:


> Yep., It works fine sending cc1 from the modwheel.



Corey helped me out. He was using Teamviewer to reset the FaderControl but it just wasn't working. It occurred to me that the Logic Control Surface prefs might perhaps be an issue and he agreed and indeed, it turned out that Logic had memorized the wrong ccs in the control surface preferences, so resetting them in the FaderControl software was not sticking. Trashing the CS prefs fixed it.

Great tech support from Corey, thank you Corey. This is the kind of guy you want to do business with, folks.


----------



## Rohann

Ashermusic said:


> This is the kind of guy you want to do business with, folks.


No kidding! Integrity with the build, expedient responses despite being busy, etc. He's really filled a strangely vacant niche with this wonderful piece of kit.


----------



## Rohann

afterlight82 said:


> I think volume (7), mod (0) for dynamics, and expression (11) for expression are the standard cc's? I just use those as they have them set. I don't ride the release much, or the tightness, which might be something I should really start doing.


Yeah these work, though the Kontakt window lists them as 7 (I'm assuming) for volume, 104 for dynamics, 111 for expression, and 104 for vibrato. I'm not sure if mod controls dynamics or expression/volume? Moving Mod and 104 in SCS makes for different volume minimums, with Mod being silent and 104 being ppp. Yeah good point, if used correctly I think it'll add a subtle layer of realism.



> Nah, be at 0 right at the end of the note, so the 0 message is a tick or two before the midi off message.


Interesting, I'll have to play with that.




> Sure you can find super combinations! I find the thing is to think about what you want from each part of it...some are things that are great with the real orchestra, like 1/2 trem 1/2 ord., or 1/2 con sord. half not...or using a chamber sound to "front" a thick but less defined patch.


Great point!



> Also awesome is to use different sections to blur transitions. Most samples of an orchestral vein need some track pre-delay, even if only 5ms...I'll go for 20-30 on shorts in Cubase, depending on tempo, and similar for longs. That said, if you combine the legato patches with the long, you can have slightly different pre-delays such that each legato transition in the layers moves in a slightly different place. This blurs the transition a little and makes it feel infinitely more real.


Pre-delay? Like within the reverb or between the notes themselves? I can't say I've tried that before. That's a fantastic point, notes that move too precisely together can hint at sounding synth-y. Really great idea, I'm taking notes here! Thanks for these. Though honestly this should probably be in a new thread. Maybe MIDI composition tips?


----------



## afterlight82

Oh I mean pre-delay as in track delay, so it automatically triggers all midi on that track a certain number of milliseconds early. And yes don't want to hijack this thread - it's important! 

Still loving my FaderCtrl.


----------



## Rohann

afterlight82 said:


> Oh I mean pre-delay as in track delay, so it automatically triggers all midi on that track a certain number of milliseconds early. And yes don't want to hijack this thread - it's important!
> 
> Still loving my FaderCtrl.


Your tips are great though! If you have any more I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Smikes77

It`s just left Heathrow...it`s in sunny England...


----------



## Rohann

Smikes77 said:


> It`s just left Heathrow...it`s in sunny England...


It's worth the wait!


----------



## Øivind

Just got mine yesterday (Norway) \o/ 
Looks and feels great, haven't been able to play with it yet, but shooooon!


----------



## Smikes77

Royal Mail have confirmed they have it. If I have to witness everyone posting pictured of theirs, I am going to subject everyone to every stage of the delivery of mine. Unless you hit ignore. Then I can`t do much about it.


----------



## babylonwaves

Smikes77 said:


> Royal Mail have confirmed they have it. If I have to witness everyone posting pictured of theirs, I am going to subject everyone to every stage of the delivery of mine. Unless you hit ignore. Then I can`t do much about it.


i'll get mine later than you'll get yours - because it is still sitting in the US (my fault because i'm cheapskate


----------



## Smikes77

...customs in Coventry...


----------



## samphony

Mine is stuck in Berlin customs damn Germans


----------



## Smikes77

Mines through customs and has been sorted. It's now on its way to the delivery depot.


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> Just skip the bowel movement updates please okay Smike?



Would you prefer those by pm?


----------



## Saxer

Mine arrived today... will find a better place sooner or later...


----------



## Smikes77

...Gatwick...that`s 30 minute drive away...I can smell it...


----------



## jononotbono

Saxer said:


> Mine arrived today... will find a better place sooner or later...



I'm loving the window. Maybe you should turn it into a Fish Tank as well?


----------



## Saxer

jononotbono said:


> I'm loving the window. Maybe you should turn it into a Fish Tank as well?


This will be my next studio... but not without my new Fadercontrol!


----------



## Ashermusic

Saxer said:


> This will be my next studio... but not without my new Fadercontrol!




Who are you, Louis XIX? God, that is ugly.


----------



## SchnookyPants

Ashermusic said:


> Who are you, Louis XIX? God, that is ugly.



Captain Nemo?


----------



## Saxer

SchnookyPants said:


> Captain Nemo?


Exactly!


jononotbono said:


> I'm loving the window. Maybe you should turn it into a Fish Tank as well?


That's why.


Ashermusic said:


> God, that is ugly.


Yes


----------



## steve3tc

Saxer said:


> Mine arrived today... will find a better place sooner or later...


How do you like yours so far? I just ordered one yesterday, did you find it was easy to map the cc's?


----------



## SchnookyPants

Saxer said:


> Mine arrived today... will find a better place sooner or later...



Beeeauuuuteefull Setup.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi All,

*Order update: *For all those who have already purchased and secured their FaderCtrl for the 'second production round', thank you. It's been an overwhelming response after the initial production round, and as always, appreciate the support. 

Those who have shown their interest and have yet to secure their order, please do as soon as possible. Currently processing all the orders for production materials etc and the deadline will be on *Monday 22nd May. *If there are any conditional late orders, please message me directly and I will try and see how I can accommodate you. 

Anything else, I'm here as always.

P.s - Would love to see more studio / device shots for all those who have already received their FaderCtrl. Thanks for all those who have already, some of you guys have some serious gear. 

Talk soon 
Cheers,
C


----------



## willbedford

I've just received an unexpected invoice from Parcelforce for £59 import tax (more than the original shipping cost). Slightly annoyed, to say the least. Have any other UK buyers received this?


----------



## Smikes77

willbedford said:


> I've just received an unexpected invoice from Parcelforce for £59 import tax (more than the original shipping cost). Slightly annoyed, to say the least. Have any other UK buyers received this?



Wow. I've been told by Royal Mail I have to pay tax but I wasn't expecting it to be that much. I looked on their site and was told it would be 2.5%. 

What are you going to do?


----------



## Smikes77

willbedford said:


> I've just received an unexpected invoice from Parcelforce for £59 import tax (more than the original shipping cost). Slightly annoyed, to say the least. Have any other UK buyers received this?



Same here. Just opened the post. £59.


----------



## willbedford

Smikes77 said:


> Wow. I've been told by Royal Mail I have to pay tax but I wasn't expecting it to be that much. I looked on their site and was told it would be 2.5%.
> 
> What are you going to do?


https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty

Customs duty is 2.5% (for gifts anyway - not sure if it applies here), but VAT is 20%.

Still, £59 is more than 20% of the total price I paid, so something doesn't seem right.


----------



## Smikes77

willbedford said:


> https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty
> 
> Customs duty is 2.5% (for gifts anyway - not sure if it applies here), but VAT is 20%.
> 
> Still, £59 is more than 20% of the total price I paid, so something doesn't seem right.



Actually, it`s about right. 20% of $317 (which is what I paid), comes to just under £50, plus the "Clearance Fee" which is £8. There`s a couple of quid in it.


----------



## willbedford

Smikes77 said:


> Actually, it`s about right. 20% of $317 (which is what I paid), comes to just under £50, plus the "Clearance Fee" which is £8. There`s a couple of quid in it.


I paid $294 - I think there were two delivery options and I chose the cheaper one.

Sure, only a few quid out. Still £60 I wasn't expecting to pay.


----------



## Smikes77

willbedford said:


> I paid $294 - I think there were two delivery options and I chose the cheaper one.
> 
> Sure, only a few quid out. Still £60 I wasn't expecting to pay.



I hear you. I actually forgot about tax part, but didn`t even think it would be that much.


----------



## babylonwaves

from what I understand, here, the taxation only happens on the gods you import, not on the shipping costs. that implies that the invoice needs to be itemised. i'd assume that this case for UK imports as well.


----------



## stixman

Nightmare!


----------



## willbedford

babylonwaves said:


> from what I understand, here, the taxation only happens on the gods you import, not on the shipping costs. that implies that the invoice needs to be itemised. i'd assume that this case for UK imports as well.


From the link above:

VAT is charged on the total value, including:


the price paid for the goods
postage, packaging and insurance
any duty you owe


----------



## babylonwaves

willbedford said:


> From the link above: VAT is charged on the total value


ah okay, sorry.


----------



## afterlight82

Even at that price with the tax added it's still worth it.


----------



## resound

Looking forward to receiving my FaderCTRL!


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> So let's talk this through, figure out exactly what's going on and if it is correct.
> 
> Do you guys in the UK usually always get hit on imported electronics this way? If so what did you presume would be different this time?
> 
> Have units shipped to other countries also had this or just U.K. ?
> 
> Let's take a deep breath and work it out and not spoil the true vibe of the project.



It`s ok. It entered my mind ages ago and then left. I have ordered stuff from USA a fair bit, but nothing electronic or that expensive. If I went over there and bought a guitar I would expect to pay tax on it. It`s the VAT in the UK.

The vibe is certainly not dead for me and would have still been involved in the project. I would just urge UK composers who want in to allow for the extra. But it`s all good


----------



## Øivind

I got hit with a 133 dollar tax bill here in Norway 
$94 in taxes (25% of total price) and $39 in clearance (or what it's called in english).
Worth every penny!


----------



## Saxer

steve3tc said:


> How do you like yours so far? I just ordered one yesterday, did you find it was easy to map the cc's?


Super simple. Load software, select your CC for each fader, done. No transmit, so 'search device', everything in realtime. I'm happy!


----------



## Smikes77

Guess what the postie brought me today...?


----------



## muk

Smikes77 said:


> Guess what the postie brought me today...?



A hat? Sunglasses? A tuba even?


----------



## Smikes77

5 small bottles of Sake.


----------



## CACKLAND

Guys, 

Just in relation to the import tax fees requested by your countries, I do apologize. It's definitely hard to gauge what each and every country has deemed as an import tax and their regulations behind it. 

It has been a steep learning curve in logistical operations, and for such a small operation, I don't have the connections or bargaining power in comparison to some other technology companies. I can only quote what I've been quoted based on the product being shipped. The last thing I would want is to have your package end up in an unknown location. 

Considering all the locations I've had to ship to, I have tried to reduce the costs and completely agree, the international shipping costs and fees are ridiculous to say the least. All true and correct information has been stated with customs and although every package was 'insured', there is a limit of which I can itemize as it as a 'gift'.

Wouldn't it be nice to have an experienced logistical manager on board 

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## samphony

@CACKLAND 

For Germany you could mark it as a present and send the invoice via email only.


----------



## stixman

It's ok now... I took some Valium 


synthpunk said:


> ... on Downing Street


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> Ritalen?
> 
> Pix or it didn't happen.



The ritalin is coming on the weekend.

Here is the Sake...


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> Ritalen?
> 
> Pix or it didn't happen.



Taaaaddaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Smikes77

Can`t believe how simple that was to set up


----------



## willbedford

This thing is adorable.


----------



## willbedford

synthpunk said:


> Are you going to be using yours mostly for samples and or also for your Granulate library ?


Orchestral libs mainly. Dynamics, expression, vibrato, legato speed, and 4 mic faders.


----------



## dathyr1

Nice looking device. I don't need the faders right away, but where would we place an order for one. I don't seem to see an order page on your Instagram website?


----------



## RCsound

dathyr1 said:


> Nice looking device. I don't need the faders right away, but where would we place an order for one. I don't seem to see an order page on your Instagram website?



You can PM or start a conversation with CACKLAND here

http://vi-control.net/community/conversations/add?to=CACKLAND


----------



## Øivind

Here is an image from me


----------



## SchnookyPants

babylonwaves said:


> from what I understand, here, the taxation only happens on the gods you import, not on the shipping costs. that implies that the invoice needs to be itemised. i'd assume that this case for UK imports as well.



Excerpt from: https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty

*2. Tax and duty*
You’ll be contacted by Royal Mail, Parcelforce or the courier company explaining how to pay any VAT, duty and fees for dealing with customs.

They’ll normally hold your parcel for about 3 weeks. If you haven’t paid the fee by then, it’ll be sent back.

*VAT*
You pay VAT on goods sent from non-European Union (EU) countries and EUspecial territories (eg the Canary Islands) if they’re:


gifts worth more than £39
other goods worth more than £15
alcohol, tobacco products and fragrances (eg perfume, eau de toilette and cologne) of any value
You have to pay VAT on all goods sent by mail order from the Channel Islands no matter what their value.

You’ll be charged at the VAT rate that applies to your goods. VAT is charged on the total value, including:


the price paid for the goods
postage, packaging and insurance
any duty you owe
*Customs Duty*
You’ll be charged Customs Duty on gifts and other goods sent from outside the EU if they’re above a certain value.

The value includes:


the price paid for the goods
postage, packaging and insurance
*Type and value of goods* *Customs Duty*
Anything under £135 No charge
Gifts worth £135-£630 2.5%, but rates are lower for some goods - call the helpline
Gifts above £630 and other goods above £135 The rate depends on the type of goods and where they came from - call the helpline

I sent some art supplies as a gift to a frien in the UK a couple years ago and they held it for ransom because it was valued (by ignorant me) at something in the neighborhood of $125 usd. I think it's outrageous. Plus... it made me feel like a schmuck.


----------



## Rohann

willbedford said:


> I've just received an unexpected invoice from Parcelforce for £59 import tax (more than the original shipping cost). Slightly annoyed, to say the least. Have any other UK buyers received this?


I feel your pain. Canadian Border Services is currently loving their gouging practices by charging arbitrary "handling" fees as well as taxes, had to pay about the same to get mine. Spent $100 on art prints from the US and had to pay $25 in nonsense fees to get them as well.


----------



## Rohann

CACKLAND said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just in relation to the import tax fees requested by your countries, I do apologize. It's definitely hard to gauge what each and every country has deemed as an import tax and their regulations behind it.
> 
> It has been a steep learning curve in logistical operations, and for such a small operation, I don't have the connections or bargaining power in comparison to some other technology companies. I can only quote what I've been quoted based on the product being shipped. The last thing I would want is to have your package end up in an unknown location.
> 
> Considering all the locations I've had to ship to, I have tried to reduce the costs and completely agree, the international shipping costs and fees are ridiculous to say the least. All true and correct information has been stated with customs and although every package was 'insured', there is a limit of which I can itemize as it as a 'gift'.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to have an experienced logistical manager on board
> 
> Cheers,
> Corey


Not a problem at all, and despite the headaches on your end with software development and the like it seems like you've been doing great with logistics, at least in the end . Not much one can do about Border Services and their arbitrary decisions to charge or ignore fees, depending on the country. Everything arrived as promised and I'm extremely happy with my unit -- better that than having it uninsured/untracked and floating off somewhere.

For anyone ordering into Canada -- if it's possible for you to order into the US and drive it over, I'd highly recommend it. Shipping to Portland would have been close to half what it costs to send to Vancouver (area), for some reason, and driving across the border usually doesn't entail any import tax, nevermind ridiculous "handling" fees. Though I should emphasize, no fault of Corey's whatsoever.


----------



## Smikes77

oivind_rosvold said:


> Here is an image from me



2 words spring to mind...

Warm and smooth.


----------



## Rohann

synthpunk said:


> If anyone is on the fence in the Orlando area please let me know I'll be back from vacation after Memorial Day and be glad to show it off to anyone interested.


If anyone is on the fence...
Don't be. You want this .


----------



## dathyr1

Couple of questions on the fader unit.
The units are being shipped from the US, correct?
I am not placing an order at this time, but you will be taking more orders in the future?
I am buying other major music stuff right now so just need to hold off getting the fader.

thank you,

Dave


----------



## CACKLAND

Thanks Guys, appreciate the continual support 



dathyr1 said:


> Couple of questions on the fader unit.
> The units are being shipped from the US, correct?
> I am not placing an order at this time, but you will be taking more orders in the future?
> I am buying other major music stuff right now so just need to hold off getting the fader.
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, 
Yes, the units are being shipped from the United States. There may been more possible controllers being built, however that is uncertain and all depends on overall interest for an additional production round.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

How are people liking these? Anything bad to say?


----------



## Rohann

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> How are people liking these? Anything bad to say?


Not really, no. USPS is slow? The faders don't have quite as much resistance as some would like? It's elegantly designed, simple and well-built. The software is straight forward without unnecessary frills. It works precisely as I hoped it would.


----------



## holywilly

I'm still waiting mine, the tracking number isn't available since the first day of the shipment. Finger crossed, really hope my faders are still somewhere on this planet.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi All,

In relation to all recent orders and the questions being asked, these controllers are custom controllers, not mass produced, therefore please understand it takes time for me to order materials, build the products and ship. Due the to current demand, this will take around 2 months due the restrictions that are placed with some components being out of stock which is unfortunately out of my control. 

These are all made to order, therefore I have no inventory of the FaderCtrl that I can simply ship right away. I hope you all understand this and thank you for your patience. 

If you have any further questions, let me know. 

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## D Halgren

No problems here Corey, I followed the first round and understand the trials you went through. Seemed like everyone was super happy in the end.


----------



## Maestro1972

Quality reigns supreme and is worth the wait.


----------



## ZenFaced

Rohann said:


> Not really, no. USPS is slow? The faders don't have quite as much resistance as some would like? It's elegantly designed, simple and well-built. The software is straight forward without unnecessary frills. It works precisely as I hoped it would.



I would have liked to have more resistance - faders a little too loose for my taste


----------



## Rohann

ZenFaced said:


> I would have liked to have more resistance - faders a little too loose for my taste


A bit more resistance would be nice, but after a few seconds of use I don't notice anymore. I anchor my thumb anyway.


----------



## Rohann

I should add that the desire for more fader resistance is nitpicking (for me anyway) on par with there being an LED light to indicate that it's on. Perhaps consideration for future iterations, but hardly worth mentioning. I'm not even sure if I'd like more fader resistance in the long run...


----------



## MisteR

I have one on order and my vote is no change in resistance. One of the things that sold me was reports of the lighter resistance.


----------



## zolhof

higgs said:


> Show and tell time:
> 
> Here's how my VADERCTRL fits into the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repurposed an iPad/tablet mount I https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FFLK7AM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (picked up on Amazon) and it holds Corey's creation excellently. Also, thanks @synthpunk for the lighting suggestion - just showed up today and it's perfect. I have too many lights though - it's like Christmas up in this piece.



I've been looking for a mount like that for ages, thanks a lot for the link! Is it really sturdy like the reviews suggest?

Loving the pics, please keep 'em coming! The FADERCTRL is a cutie.


----------



## jasperdany

Hi everyone, 


I got my fader controller from Corey delivered to Cologne, Germany, to be honest, this instrument is very simple and direct to the point and functionality I need, all I had to do was plug in, assign automation channel and choose it in my DAW and play.... brilliant, am an amateur when it comes to being a sound engineer but this tool just lets me be an artist .... The feel of an 100mm is truly amazing my VSTs sound more real, especially solo instruments like strings, brass and woodwinds ... 

Further, the build of the controller box itself, is quite sturdy and robust. 

Thanks a lot Corey !! ... The wait (for the product) was well worth it  ...

I have attached some pics for you guys to take a look. I would definitely recommend this product for guys who are looking for simple products with just the functionality they need for their daily use. 















Cheers,
Jasper Lawrence


----------



## higgs

zolhof said:


> I've been looking for a mount like that for ages, thanks a lot for the link! Is it really sturdy like the reviews suggest?
> 
> Loving the pics, please keep 'em coming! The FADERCTRL is a cutie.



It is really sturdy, but the point of attachment for the mount to the arm has a bit of play. It doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would. VADERCTRL is pretty light, by the way.


----------



## PeterKorcek

Vader Control. I think it will be great, ordered mine for the second run. 
VI-control project by Corey, the price is about right and it covers the middle ground in this field - right amount of faders, no other useless stuff, seems well built, seems just great.
Can't wait


----------



## Smikes77

synthpunk said:


> Any other Vaderctrl pictures, pimping up, stories ?



Pervert.


----------



## Symfoniq

I'm interested in this fader controller. How are the drivers for this doing on Windows?

I'm having a lot of issues with my Novation LaunchControl XL dropping MIDI CC data intermittently. It's very frustrating having to re-record a performance because the LaunchControl randomly stopped sending data.


----------



## Ganampf

jasperdany said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I got my fader controller from Corey delivered to Cologne, Germany, to be honest, this instrument is very simple and direct to the point and functionality I need, all I had to do was plug in, assign automation channel and choose it in my DAW and play.... brilliant, am an amateur when it comes to being a sound engineer but this tool just lets me be an artist .... The feel of an 100mm is truly amazing my VSTs sound more real, especially solo instruments like strings, brass and woodwinds ...
> 
> Further, the build of the controller box itself, is quite sturdy and robust.
> 
> Thanks a lot Corey !! ... The wait (for the product) was well worth it  ...
> 
> I have attached some pics for you guys to take a look. I would definitely recommend this product for guys who are looking for simple products with just the functionality they need for their daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jasper Lawrence


 How long did it take from Order to Arrival at your home? And how much did you pay including taxes, Shipping, etc. ?


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi everyone,

Production two update:
All materials have been ordered however there has been a rather extended delay on the linear potentiometers as a majority of the distributors worldwide are out of stock. Should receive them in 2 weeks then assembly can commence along with shipping.

Sorry for the delay.
Cheers,
Corey


----------



## D Halgren

CACKLAND said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Production two update:
> All materials have been ordered however there has been a rather extended delay on the linear potentiometers as a majority of the distributors worldwide are out of stock. Should receive them in 2 weeks then assembly can commence along with shipping.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> Cheers,
> Corey



Thanks for the update Corey. Can't wait!


----------



## TheKRock

Thanks for the update bruv!


----------



## ZenFaced

Quick question

Can I use the FaderCntrl to control automation on a regular audio track (eg, control volume fader) or is it strictly for midi tracks?


----------



## ZenFaced

synthpunk said:


> I use Faderctrl fader # 8 to control currently selected Channel strip volume in Logic, not sure how it works on other DAW's.
> 
> I think most prefer a motorized fader for writing channel volume changes but my Presonus Faderport is being picky right now until I work things out.



How did you set that up in the FaderCntrl settings?


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi all,

Another update. There apparently has been a recent shortage internationally for the linear potentiometers that I use and am still awaiting them. Just spoke with my distributor and they advised they are awaiting an update from the manufacturer. Fingers crossed its soon. 

I've tried to outsource these from different countries and still, there is a delay everywhere. I apologize for the continual wait. Definitely out of my control. 

I'll be providing continual updates along the way. 

Cheers,
Corey


----------



## RCsound

Thanks for the update Corey.


----------



## babylonwaves

@CACKLAND : Corey, from what I remember you've stated earlier on that the software is not complete. I think you mentioned at one point in time that you plan to introduce an option to limit the range of a CC among other things. I've only received the fairly basic first version of the software so far. could you please shed some light on your update plans? thanks!


----------



## Ashermusic

OK, I will now sell mine for $600.


----------



## Tiko

Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## CACKLAND

babylonwaves said:


> @CACKLAND : Corey, from what I remember you've stated earlier on that the software is not complete. I think you mentioned at one point in time that you plan to introduce an option to limit the range of a CC among other things. I've only received the fairly basic first version of the software so far. could you please shed some light on your update plans? thanks!


Yes, there are definite plans to update the current version however currently inundated with production. Software revision will be coming soon with details.


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi everyone,

Production is coming to a close for the second round. So final testing will commence in the next couple of days and shipping will commence as of next week 

For anyone who has a change of address, please notify me via direct message or email. 

Thank you. 
Corey


----------



## TheKRock

CACKLAND said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Production is coming to a close for the second round. So final testing will commence in the next couple of days and shipping will commence as of next week
> 
> For anyone who has a change of address, please notify me via direct message or email.
> 
> Thank you.
> Corey


Sweet Action Corey! Thanks for the continual updates! The controller will be here in time for my next movie!!


----------



## CACKLAND

Thanks James, appreciate the continual support.

Total production numbers are over 100 units.


----------



## babylonwaves

Corey, we got our units today. finally. It took a bit longer but that had nothing to do with you. Right now, I'm happily smiling away fading microphone positions in Spitfire Instruments and tweaking filters on VIs. As you can see I have an NI Kontrol keyboard, so I was able to do all this already. But anybody should try faders instead of rotary encoders. They work so much better in comparison, especially when it comes to levels and expression.
Your build quality is great, the faders are light in movement and feel valuable and precise. I want to thank you for walking the extra mile and making this all happening. VaderCTRL is fine piece of hardware.

thanks!


----------



## CACKLAND

babylonwaves said:


> Corey, we got our units today. finally. It took a bit longer but that had nothing to do with you. Right now, I'm happily smiling away fading microphone positions in SF Sabre and tweaking filters on VIs. As you can see I have an NI Kontrol keyboard, so I was able to do all this already. But anybody should try faders instead of rotary encoders. They work so much better in comparison, especially when it comes to levels and expression.
> Your build quality is great, the faders are light in movement and feel valuable and precise. I want to thank you for walking the extra mile and making this all happening. VaderCTRL is fine piece of hardware.
> 
> thanks!


Marc, I'm glad you and the guys finally received your units. 

Great action shot


----------



## babylonwaves

CACKLAND said:


> Great action shot


dude, it was scary- anaconda style wires everywhere. but worth, getting so close to a real VC


----------



## D Halgren

CACKLAND said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Production is coming to a close for the second round. So final testing will commence in the next couple of days and shipping will commence as of next week
> 
> For anyone who has a change of address, please notify me via direct message or email.
> 
> Thank you.
> Corey



Thanks Corey, looking forward to it!


----------



## deepchord84

CACKLAND said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Production is coming to a close for the second round. So final testing will commence in the next couple of days and shipping will commence as of next week
> 
> For anyone who has a change of address, please notify me via direct message or email.
> 
> Thank you.
> Corey


thx corey for the update... can't wait


----------



## CACKLAND

Production is complete and shipping is going out this Friday everyone 

I'll be sending you all an email with additional information and tracking details once shipped.


----------



## D Halgren

CACKLAND said:


> Production is complete and shipping is going out this Friday everyone
> 
> I'll be sending you all an email with additional information and tracking details once shipped.



Awesome, thanks buddy!


----------



## David Thomas

Hi Cackland, I am new here in that forum. I found it because I am looking for a midi controller and someone in a facebook group talk about you and the fader controller you make, He posted a picture of it. It looks fantastics and people in that forum seems amazed by your product and support you ! I wondering if I can order one ? let me know I am very interested. All the best. David


----------



## CACKLAND

Shipping emails have been sent out!

Please note, if you have not received an email it is because there are some shipments still to be sent out on Monday.

Thanks once again everyone.


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> Enjoy everyone.
> 
> FInished editor next perhaps please ?


Yes, absolutely. I do apologize for not having any time to work on the software during this production phase. Next focus is unveiling the updated software for everyone. Stay tuned for that.


----------



## JimVMusic

CACKLAND said:


> Production is complete and shipping is going out this Friday everyone
> 
> I'll be sending you all an email with additional information and tracking details once shipped.



Just received mine. Very happy with the extra resolution achieved by the 100mm faders. Don't know how I lived without this!


----------



## dbawmp

synthpunk said:


> New owners, please post pictures after you get your units.



Liking it so far! I Have to bust out the p-Touch and make some labels.


----------



## Smikes77

dbawmp said:


> Liking it so far! I Have to bust out the p-Touch and make some labels.



I honestly don't know why you don't add another monitor to this set up. Are you sure that screen is big enough?


----------



## dbawmp

Smikes77 said:


> I honestly don't know why you don't add another monitor to this set up. Are you sure that screen is big enough?


haha! helps keep the neck muscles in shape! and i actually do have a 4th off to the side for VEP slaves, luckily that one has a kvm attached, otherwise I'd be surrounded! if the music thing doesn't work out, at least I can look cool and trade stock or something


----------



## Smikes77

dbawmp said:


> haha! helps keep the neck muscles in shape! and i actually do have a 4th off to the side for VEP slaves, luckily that one has a kvm attached, otherwise I'd be surrounded! if the music thing doesn't work out, at least I can look cool and trade stock or something



Please tell me you compose from time to time. Or that's serious gear lust!


----------



## gsilbers

And in a crazy parallel bizarro world, a comparison of the Faderctr... 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/msg/6208053880.html

(a $2000 JLcooper fadermaster)


----------



## TheNorseman

gsilbers said:


> And in a crazy parallel bizarro world, a comparison of the Faderctr...
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/msg/6208053880.html
> 
> (a $2000 JLcooper fadermaster)


2 grand for that?


----------



## Johann F.

synthpunk said:


> Cragslist the new Ebay



With an added scam chance of 9000.


----------



## samphony

gsilbers said:


> And in a crazy parallel bizarro world, a comparison of the Faderctr...
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/msg/6208053880.html
> 
> (a $2000 JLcooper fadermaster)


Hooli Sh.. I hope it's not Gavin Belson begging for money.


----------



## jonnybutter

synthpunk said:


> Thank you Corey.
> 
> New owners, please post pictures after you get your units.



Here's mine, right where it belongs. Dead simple to set up. Works great and solid build. Thanks to Corey and VI-control community. Yay! Nice faders!


----------



## David Thomas

jonnybutter said:


> Here's mine, right where it belongs. Dead simple to set up. Works great and solid build. Thanks to Corey and VI-control community. Yay! Nice faders!


I do love your flute  !


----------



## jonnybutter

There's still no slide whistle VI!

Actually, I used to use it when I was giving piano lessons to younger children, and I can't bring myself to pitch it. I would play along with them on melodies, sort of cuing them. It really helped some of them get a feel for up vs down, contour of melodies, etc. Plus it made them laugh, which is good in itself.


----------



## David Thomas

jonnybutter said:


> There's still no slide whistle VI!
> 
> Actually, I used to use it when I was giving piano lessons to younger children, and I can't bring myself to pitch it. I would play along with them on melodies, sort of cuing them. It really helped some of them get a feel for up vs down, contour of melodies, etc. Plus it made them laugh, which is good in itself.


That's great ! I bought one for my kid, he adores it !


----------



## resound

Here is my setup. It fits perfectly at the end of my gigantic midi controller. Super easy to setup and feels great!


----------



## D Halgren

Here is my messy little setup. App was easy and worked like a charm. Thank you Corey! Everyone should buy one of these!


----------



## TheNorseman

I've been following this thread for a little while and I'm a little bit confused. Are the faders used as a replacement for the mod wheel, pitch bend, and other similar functions?


----------



## jonnybutter

TheNorseman said:


> I've been following this thread for a little while and I'm a little bit confused. Are the faders used as a replacement for the mod wheel, pitch bend, and other similar functions?



100mm faders have a finer resolution than a mod wheel or little knob (or short throw faders). Much easier to make subtle changes with them. If you're using complex VIs with lots of CCs to use, finer resolution is much better, musically. I've always wanted nice long faders for controlling CCs, and now i have them - great!


----------



## windshore

Received mine this week. Super impressed. I've tried iPad and other small controller units but this is a totally different experience. Not to get Hyperbolic but if you have been frustrated writing CC data in real time.... well this is the solution. 

Corey has been amazing. I had a little glitch in setting up and he jumped on getting a great workaround solution in place. All of this well worth the investment!


----------



## studioghoul

I can agree with practically everything that's been said in the thread thus far. You'll get way better accuracy out of these faders than most of what's out there. The real value in the FaderCTRL is the simplicity and affordability of it. Corey has done an incredible job with this design, most especially in that it does not feature all of the annoying beads and bobbles other CC controllers out there have. The closest thing to the FaderCTRL in terms of its usability and quality is the JLCooper FaderMaster Pro, which will run you around $750USD. The only other controllers similar in price to this one are things like the Behringer BCF2000 and controllers with very short faders. Not good. The software for the FaderCTRL is also stupidly easy to program, and takes not even a minute to set up everything exactly as you'd like, and even less time to change it at any time. The FaderCTRL is a dream.


----------



## salcar

Congrats Corey,
The controller works really well!
The 100mm faders are very efficient, and the automations resolution are very good!

(For the next units you could consider some faders with more resistant responsive. But at moment It's fine!)

Thank you for your work and professionality. 

Cheers.

P.s. for the forum: In Italy I have paid 76€ of customs fees (Damn!)

Salvatore
http://salvatorecarannante.com/
https://soundcloud.com/salvatorecarannante


----------



## JeffvR

salcar said:


> P.s. for the forum: In Italy I have paid 76€ of customs fees (Damn!)
> 
> Salvatore
> http://salvatorecarannante.com/
> https://soundcloud.com/salvatorecarannante



Hm, anyone has experience shipping it to the Netherlands? The price is good but I'm afraid to pay double if it arrives here. 21% VAT, customs fees and handling costs...


----------



## holywilly

Finally received mine, here is my humble setup in my home studio. Many thanks to Corey for the wonderful service.


----------



## Coldsound

Thanks Corey ! I did also received mine in France (and paid 95€ of customs taxes...) but I love it! Before I was using the Korg nanoKontrol, and the difference is Huge in the precision and detail you get over your automation ! I don't regret buying it at All ! I wasn't sure it would make a difference, and it sure make a great leap toward realism ! Very simple, very efficient, period.


----------



## MatFluor

Since Taxes and shipping are pretty high depending on where you live - I might have missed it, but would the schematics/code be available to diy? @CACKLAND


----------



## stixman

Just paid £60 to customs!
Happy to support this but I won't be importing again!


----------



## stixman

Should have it tomorrow


----------



## CACKLAND

As mentioned previously in regards to the customs / import fees, that is all dependent on your country and unfortunately is out of my control. All shipments are insured to a specific value, therefore any information relating the package being a 'gift' to reduce import fees would go against this. 

As I don't have any international distribution control, its difficult to organize a method of shipment without fees.


----------



## TheNorseman

CACKLAND said:


> As mentioned previously in regards to the customs / import fees, that is all dependent on your country and unfortunately is out of my control. All shipments are insured to a specific value, therefore any information relating the package being a 'gift' to reduce import fees would go against this.
> 
> As I don't have any international distribution control, its difficult to organize a method of shipment without fees.



Have you thought about industrializing this product? Sending the drawing and schematics to a plant and having them mass produced?


----------



## stixman

Unit is here finally but the software refuses to open?


----------



## URL

Sell the product to developers like Behringer or others... US is to far away for me to shop US products.
The product looks great.


----------



## URL

I dont know anything about Behringer and their business. Anyways it would be cool if the product could be purchased true a "EU" company.
Good product always sells.


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> Perhaps it would be cool if Mike Verta and Corey get together on Mike's new controller or a joint venture. It would also be neato if a company like Spitfire would offer the unit to go along with their libraries.



Great ideas there James. Always love to collaborate with other industry professionals so more than open to working with other software / hardware individuals.


----------



## TheNorseman

synthpunk said:


> IMHO it's such a specialized product it will be hard to pre produce the numbers to justify this. A small metal shop will charge a higher amount for smaller work. Personally, one of the appeals to me is that the Vaderctrl is handmade by human being.
> 
> Perhaps it would be cool if Mike Verta and Corey get together on Mike's new controller or a joint venture. It would also be neato if a company like Spitfire would offer the unit to go along with their libraries.
> 
> To help with another question asked earlier in the thread, Corey has stated that the internal ideas have taken a lot of time, effort, and thought and will remain proprietary although there are resources to research out there for DIY. I'm pretty sure if you contacted Corey he'd be glad to share some ideas with you.


I guess my point is if he sends it offshore, they can do it for much cheaper. And he can charge the same amount and make more margin. But it does take 6 weeks to get to the west coast from Taiwan. I don't know what his lead times are now.


----------



## Mike Marino

@CACKLAND: When is the next production run slated to happen?


----------



## stixman

UK buyers currently pay shipping £67 plus import charges £60 = £127 on top of the unit


----------



## Living Fossil

Corey, next time you ship the unit to Europe, please add a bill (as it is standard).
Two days after the customs duty received the parcel they asked me to send my paypal invoice. Now it will take another week until they will forward the controller to the post....

It would be much simpler (and faster) with a little sheet of paper added....


----------



## CACKLAND

Living Fossil said:


> Corey, next time you ship the unit to Europe, please add a bill (as it is standard).
> Two days after the customs duty received the parcel they asked me to send my paypal invoice. Now it will take another week until they will forward the controller to the post....
> 
> It would be much simpler (and faster) with a little sheet of paper added....


Thank you for notifying me


----------



## D Halgren

CACKLAND said:


> Thank you for notifying me



This is all a learning process for this product and worldwide shipping. I'm sure Corey will rectify any problems quickly. I was so happy with my experience! Again, thanks Corey!


----------



## rap_ferr

Received mine last week! Super happy with the product.

Thanks Corey for all the support and for all the patience to solve the complications to shipping to my not so beloved country.







p.s.: don't know why people from Europe is complaining about custom fees. If you knew how much I paid, you'd get sleepless for a while!


----------



## holywilly

There's a 5% to 15% custom fee for shipping electronics to Taiwan (Asia) and I'm having the luck for paying nothing. :D


----------



## stixman

Well i have it but windows 10 will not let me open editor and i have been trying ways to get it to open ie disable smartscreen etc but so far no go is there anyone here who has managed to get the software for the faderctrl to open in w10 64!


----------



## synthpunk

Just PM Corey asap. He should be able to troubleshoot it for you in extreme cases can even screen share with you to try and figure something out.



stixman said:


> Well i have it but windows 10 will not let me open editor and i have been trying ways to get it to open ie disable smartscreen etc but so far no go is there anyone here who has managed to get the software for the faderctrl to open in w10 64!


----------



## stixman

I contacted Corey last friday and he has been looking into it, i just thought someone here might know of a solution....




synthpunk said:


> Just PM Corey asap. He should be able to troubleshoot it for you in extreme cases can even screen share with you to try and figure something out.


----------



## ckiraly

stixman said:


> Well i have it but windows 10 will not let me open editor and i have been trying ways to get it to open ie disable smartscreen etc but so far no go is there anyone here who has managed to get the software for the faderctrl to open in w10 64!



Hi stixman,

I have W10 x64 and have been able to use the software just fine. There was one issue I ran into when I tried to launch the app and it would flash on the screen for a split second then quit. I resolved by unplugging the FaderCtrl, waiting a few secs, plugging back in and re-launching the app. Worked for me.


----------



## stixman

Cool ckiraly i will give this try 



ckiraly said:


> Hi stixman,
> 
> I have W10 x64 and have been able to use the software just fine. There was one issue I ran into when I tried to launch the app and it would flash on the screen for a split second then quit. I resolved by unplugging the FaderCtrl, waiting a few secs, plugging back in and re-launching the app. Worked for me.


----------



## stixman

Yes this has done the trick though i did put my pc into developer mode then back into sideload mode so maybe a combination 



stixman said:


> Cool ckiraly i will give this try


----------



## CACKLAND

ckiraly said:


> Hi stixman,
> 
> I have W10 x64 and have been able to use the software just fine. There was one issue I ran into when I tried to launch the app and it would flash on the screen for a split second then quit. I resolved by unplugging the FaderCtrl, waiting a few secs, plugging back in and re-launching the app. Worked for me.


Thanks for the community technical support


----------



## TheNorseman

rap_ferr said:


> Received mine last week! Super happy with the product.
> 
> Thanks Corey for all the support and for all the patience to solve the complications to shipping to my not so beloved country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.: don't know why people from Europe is complaining about custom fees. If you knew how much I paid, you'd get sleepless for a while!


Dude that picture is an optical illusion. It looks like all the faders on the left side are sticking out instead of sticking in.


----------



## rap_ferr

holywilly said:


> There's a 5% to 15% custom fee for shipping electronics to Taiwan (Asia) and I'm having the luck for paying nothing. :D



Lucky one!


----------



## rap_ferr

TheNorseman said:


> Dude that picture is an optical illusion. It looks like all the faders on the left side are sticking out instead of sticking in.


hahaha it wasn't on purpose!


----------



## RCsound

Finally, after this long wait, and I must thank Corey the effort made with all the complications with the shippment, my unit is on the way, is held in customs, i hope the wait is less than 2 weeks after paperwork.

The next, (i hope)... photo


----------



## benuzzell

Just received mine in the UK after a couple of days in customs. Gotta say, Corey, this thing is fantastic! Set it up with all my cc values in seconds, and was working right off the bat. Game changer. Thanks!


----------



## deepchord84

hey corey, mine arrived days ago... thx so much... what a simply beauty well made product, less is more...
it's a GAME CHANGER! now i can play all my libraries really expressive...
i pimped my FADERCTRL with this oldschool & smooth DYMO inscription...
good luck for the future buddy...
best sven


----------



## David Thomas

Hi Corey, A quick message to have an update about your next round of faderctrl production. Do you have any idea when you think to start it ? Thank you in advance !


----------



## jim2b

David Thomas said:


> Hi Corey, A quick message to have an update about your next round of faderctrl production. Do you have any idea when you think to start it ? Thank you in advance !


----------



## jim2b

Sorry for the double post, but how do I order. I can't find out how to contact Corey directly.

TIA, Jim


----------



## David Thomas

jim2b said:


> Sorry for the double post, but how do I order. I can't find out how to contact Corey directly.
> 
> TIA, Jim


Hey Jim, just leave a message here in this forum like I did.


----------



## jim2b

synthpunk said:


> You can Delete/Edit a duplicate post by going to three little lines next to you post time and selecting delete or edit.
> 
> To contact a member directly click on their Username in the post and select Start a conversation.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi All,

Another production will be commencing soon. All those who have expressed their interest in purchasing a FaderCtrl, i will be sending you a message requesting required information from you.

Additionally, anyone who would like to inquiry about ordering, please send me a direct message. 

Thanks 
Corey


----------



## Bulb

Loving mine, great work Corey!!


----------



## MatFluor

I'll quickly ask again, I guess it has been overread 



MatFluor said:


> Since Taxes and shipping are pretty high depending on where you live - I might have missed it, but would the schematics/code be available to diy? @CACKLAND


----------



## Amadeus

Hi everyone. 
This looks really tempting. 
@CACKLAND How long will this 3rd production run take? Are the 2 months still an appropriate statement?
Also, how much will shipping be to the EU/Switzerland? 

Thanks for the info!

Best,
Amadeus


----------



## Living Fossil

Amadeus said:


> Also, how much will shipping be to the EU/Switzerland?



While mine arrived today (after having spent 9 days at the custody) and i think it's great i also
learned that custom duties also include transport fees etc.
So, all in all, it costed around 400 Euros.


----------



## CACKLAND

Amadeus said:


> Hi everyone.
> This looks really tempting.
> @CACKLAND How long will this 3rd production run take? Are the 2 months still an appropriate statement?
> Also, how much will shipping be to the EU/Switzerland?
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Best,
> Amadeus


Thanks for your message Amadeus. Due to the current demand / ordering of materials & components, Yes a 2 month lead time is an estimation at this stage.


----------



## Living Fossil

@CACKLAND Corey, would it be possible to include channel pressure as a possible target?


----------



## CACKLAND

Thank you to all those who have expressed their interest and secured your order in an additional production round.

For all those who are still wishing to order a FaderCtrl, please let me know as soon as possible as closing orders soon to commence production.

Thanks everyone


----------



## RCsound

Finally arrived my unit after several days in customs. simple to set up and well made, lovely product. Thanks Corey.


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> Corey, do you have an ETA estimate on the updated software as well ?, TX


Currently work in progress, unsure of ETA for the software update. Hoping to have it completed in a couple of weeks. Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## Jan Grenner

I got the device, but where can I find the software to re-program the fader CCs?


----------



## studioghoul

Forgot to upload a pic of the one and only here on the forums back when I got it so here it is for you guys. 10/10.


----------



## D Halgren

I just wanted to say that after having the FaderCtrl for awhile now I think it's great! There has been some discussion about the resistance, and at first I agreed, but after using it, now I think it is perfect. Especially when you are grabbing 2-3 faders at a time. Thanks again Corey!


----------



## ironbut

Hey Cory,
Please put me on the queue for a FaderCtl.
Looks awesome!


----------



## NameOfBand

Got it now! How have you your CCs setup? This is my first MIDI controller so I don't really know how I should set it up!


----------



## Ashermusic

I have:

CC1 modwheel
CC2 Breath (controls vibrato in CSS)
CC7
CC11
CC15 for sordino in HS and others reconfigured to that
CC30 (at the moment I forget why

So far, I have not needed the last 2 faders.


----------



## skythemusic

A few questions... 

Seems yes but you can overdub the cc info with this along with real time correct? 

What about latch, write, etc. or is that only normal automation mode? 

Drawbacks from not being motorized? 

Can you assign your 8 cc's in the software and then save those as a preset for quick setup recall of different Kontakt instruments? 

Where do you download the software from? 

Anyone using with Studio One in Windows 10?

This seems a great solution for me. I'd like to be queued for order assuming it will work as imagined.


----------



## higgs

Hey @CACKLAND - Did you release a newer version of the VADERCTRL App? I thought I read that posted somewhere here (but if you ask my wife, I'm frequently wrong...). If so, would it make sense to post the link(s) for updated App versions on your original/first post here? Not that the app really needs to do more than the original release already does.


----------



## AlexMmusic1

I would like to order a unit @CACKLAND, PM sent!


----------



## ateliermusic

Just sent @CACKLAND a PM as well. Is there a new production in the not to distant future? Would love to get in on it when it happens.


----------



## babylonwaves

CACKLAND said:


> Currently work in progress, unsure of ETA for the software update. Hoping to have it completed in a couple of weeks. Ill keep you guys updated.


any news?


----------



## CACKLAND

higgs said:


> Hey @CACKLAND - Did you release a newer version of the VADERCTRL App? I thought I read that posted somewhere here (but if you ask my wife, I'm frequently wrong...). If so, would it make sense to post the link(s) for updated App versions on your original/first post here? Not that the app really needs to do more than the original release already does.





babylonwaves said:


> any news?



Sorry guys, had some recent bad news in the family so haven't been as focused. The software is still in progress, definitely taking some time and I do apologize. I will send out an update once it's ready.


----------



## higgs

Sorry to hear about the bad news, friend. Take care of you and yours.


----------



## Slipperhero

Tusen Takk from Norway! My FaderCtrl just arrived safe and sound, and here's the obligatory photo! 
It's a quite beautiful thing to behold. 
Thanks Corey!


----------



## TheNorseman

It's a very nice looking device. Any thoughts on trying to make it a commercial product?


----------



## TheNorseman

Slipperhero said:


> Tusen Takk from Norway! My FaderCtrl just arrived safe and sound, and here's the obligatory photo!
> It's a quite beautiful thing to behold.
> Thanks Corey!



Vakkert Norske flagg!


----------



## ZenFaced

TheNorseman said:


> It's a very nice looking device. Any thoughts on trying to make it a commercial product?



I wish it was a little more sleek, not so high


----------



## TheNorseman

ZenFaced said:


> I wish it was a little more sleek, not so high



By not so high, do you mean you would want it to be more compact? I don't know what goes on inside of it so it's tough to tell.


----------



## Øivind

I like the design, sleek and classic and no bs. It's robust and i feel the elevation
and angle is just right, at least for me. It also feels great to use.

After seeing Christians (spitfire) videos where he is looking for a fader controller 
to use on his travels, i instantly thought of a FaderCTRL travel edition where the box is 
as compact as possible and has a kickstand and a snap-on lid so the faders don't get 
damaged during travel. Maybe even reduce the amount of faders to minimize footprint.
A magnitude of times more complex, but a fun idea in my head :D


----------



## CACKLAND

synthpunk said:


> October would be a good date to shoot for on the full editor, that would be 6 months from when the units began to ship, no?


Yes, it's coming.


----------



## David Thomas

Here is mine, It works perfectly. I really love it ! Thanks Corey


----------



## Rohann

CACKLAND said:


> Yes, it's coming.


Will you be sending out emails when that happens? Or should we watch this thread?


----------



## CACKLAND

Rohann said:


> Will you be sending out emails when that happens? Or should we watch this thread?


Yes of course.


----------



## taitai711

@CACKLAND Fantastic MIDI fader! Thank you Corey!


----------



## soundmind

All eyes on the new kid in town....


----------



## ferescu

CACKLAND said:


> Yes of course.



I'm really interested in this controller but i'm a little bit late i guess...

There will be another set of production? I want to order one


----------



## bigidibo

Yeap, I would like to have one too. That looks fabulous for my needs.


----------



## kgdrum

+1 
I would like to get in on this as well if there's another production run btw are there any plans for an expanded(16 fader)version?
Thanks
KG


----------



## Flexi83

Hi Corey,
received mine as well. It work properly and smoothly. Excellent product.


----------



## yubong55

Hi CACKLAND
Im from Japan.I,m very interesterd in this controller.I want it!!!!
How can I buy it?


----------



## bly

+1

sent a PM already!


----------



## thereus

How do I go about ordering one of these?


----------



## Clemens Haas

Interested. What are current delivery times?


----------



## Clemens Haas

synthpunk said:


> There is also one for sale in Europe in the classifieds section btw if that helps anyone.


Could possibly help if only I knew what "the classifieds section" could be.


----------



## Clemens Haas

synthpunk said:


> Look for the free Classifieds sub forum here, pretty easy to find.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## babylonwaves

CACKLAND said:


> Yes, it's coming.


@CACKLAND: another month and no news on the final 1.0 software or at least a feature complete beta. basically you're silent on the progress since april.

i'd really appreciate a status update. the software is still in alpha state, incomplete without the features originally announced. My faders still output jittered MIDI as reported month ago. just looking through the first pages of this thread, things like Support for multiple devices, bank/MIDI Assignments, Presets, Key Commands for bank were planned an announced. Honestly, I'm beginning to wonder if you will ever release an update.

see, I don't want to sound rude. I understand that you're a one man show and you've explained all the setbacks here in this forum. but still, when we've ordered our units from the first batch, we've counted on the features announced back then and now I beginn to wonder why there's nothing but silence.


----------



## Symfoniq

babylonwaves said:


> @CACKLAND: another month and no news on the final 1.0 software or at least a feature complete beta. basically you're silent on the progress since april.
> 
> i'd appreciate a status update, something more than a variation of "it's coming". the software is still in alpha state, incomplete without the features originally announced. My faders still output jittered MIDI as reported month ago. just looking through the first pages of this thread, things like Support for multiple devices, bank/MIDI Assignments, Presets, Key Commands for bank were planned an announced. I'm beginning to wonder if you will ever release an update or your main focus now is to shift new units.



If true, this is concerning. I ordered a FaderCtrl specifically because my current input device from another manufacturer has problems with MIDI jitter.


----------



## babylonwaves

Symfoniq said:


> If true, this is concerning. I ordered a FaderCtrl specifically because my current input device from another manufacturer has problems with MIDI jitter.


to be precise: if I move a fader right down, sometimes the last event has a value of 0 and sometimes it's a value of 1. with volume that doesn't necessarily make a huge difference. but if you control e.g. the pitch of an oscillator - that's a different story.


----------



## synthpunk

I think if Corey could provide concise updates on the status and timeline of the full editor, beta photos or version, etc. That would go a long way in addressing the growing frustration that it will not be vaporware. Are there issues perhaps we can help with in some way (ie referring a coder/compiler, beta testing, feedback, etc.) ?



babylonwaves said:


> @CACKLAND: another month and no news on the final 1.0 software or at least a feature complete beta. basically you're silent on the progress since april.
> 
> i'd really appreciate a status update. the software is still in alpha state, incomplete without the features originally announced. My faders still output jittered MIDI as reported month ago. just looking through the first pages of this thread, things like Support for multiple devices, bank/MIDI Assignments, Presets, Key Commands for bank were planned an announced. Honestly, I'm beginning to wonder if you will ever release an update.
> 
> see, I don't want to sound rude. I understand that you're a one man show and you've explained all the setbacks here in this forum. but still, when we've ordered our units from the first batch, we've counted on the features announced back then and now I beginn to wonder why there's nothing but silence.


----------



## pisskeule

synthpunk said:


> I think if Corey could provide concise updates on the status and timeline of the full editor, beta photos or version, etc. That would go a long way in addressing the growing frustration that it will not be vaporware. Are there are issues perhaps we can help in some way (ie referring a coder/compiler, beta testing, feedback, etc.) ?


----------



## CACKLAND

Hi all, sorry for being off the grid, other life commitments have come first and have not been on the forum for the past week or two.

In relation to your questions, the editor is definitely not forgotten however some have to realize that as a one man army, I have other responsibilities to attend to ie, additional work to help support the development of this software. Now, it’s not be any means a huge software project, however I am NOT a software developer by any means therefore in the initial phases, have had a steep learning curve in this phase. For the record, I’ve had to outsource developers who have cost time and money for which have flaked on myself, which is disappointing for both parties, myself and you all who were promised a completed piece of software for your FaderCtrl. 

As of this stage, I am working with another developer to help me complete this project. To help with the progress, I will post some screenshots of the editor tomorrow or the next. Please bare with me as I do apologize.

Cheers
Corey


----------



## creativeforge

CACKLAND said:


> Hi all, sorry for being off the grid, other life commitments have come first and have not been on the forum for the past week or two.
> 
> In relation to your questions, the editor is definitely not forgotten however some have to realize that as a one man army, I have other responsibilities to attend to ie, additional work to help support the development of this software. Now, it’s not be any means a huge software project, however I am NOT a software developer by any means therefore in the initial phases, have had a steep learning curve in this phase. For the record, I’ve had to outsource developers who have cost time and money for which have flaked on myself, which is disappointing for both parties, myself and you all who were promised a completed piece of software for your FaderCtrl.
> 
> As of this stage, I am working with another developer to help me complete this project. To help with the progress, I will post some screenshots of the editor tomorrow or the next. Please bare with me as I do apologize.
> 
> Cheers
> Corey



Hope the new team finds its sea-legs soon, and you can finally see your vision and project to fruition!  Let us know what way we can help, if any! 

Happy Thanksgivings!

Andre


----------



## Living Fossil

Thanks for the news, Corey!

I have to say that since i have my faderctrl, it's become indispensable for my work.

And i want to share a picture with the coverage that i made for my unit.
It's made of tranparent plastic - i have such coverages for all my gear, synths etc., since i want to protect them from dust but i still want to see all their beauty


----------



## AlexRuger

CACKLAND said:


> Hi all, sorry for being off the grid, other life commitments have come first and have not been on the forum for the past week or two.
> 
> In relation to your questions, the editor is definitely not forgotten however some have to realize that as a one man army, I have other responsibilities to attend to ie, additional work to help support the development of this software. Now, it’s not be any means a huge software project, however I am NOT a software developer by any means therefore in the initial phases, have had a steep learning curve in this phase. For the record, I’ve had to outsource developers who have cost time and money for which have flaked on myself, which is disappointing for both parties, myself and you all who were promised a completed piece of software for your FaderCtrl.
> 
> As of this stage, I am working with another developer to help me complete this project. To help with the progress, I will post some screenshots of the editor tomorrow or the next. Please bare with me as I do apologize.
> 
> Cheers
> Corey



Totally understand if you'd rather not do this, but I thought I should offer anyway: I'm learning to program and am getting pretty okay at it. If you allow me to access the code, I'll happily volunteer my time--it'd be a great learning opportunity, and I'd love to see an editor happen for this awesome product!


----------



## AlexMmusic1

Just received the good news that my FaderCtrl has shipped!


----------



## PulseFront

Just received my FaderCtrl and it has just been a pure joy to use! It's helped me in my workflow so much, and I simply love the clean minimalist design. Thanks Corey!


----------



## Pixelee

Is it possible to make it half the height? It would look really sleek.


----------



## jason_

Pixelee said:


> Is it possible to make it half the height? It would look really sleek.


+100! Was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## simoniz

HI
I was just about to buy Fadermaster, then I saw this!!
Hi Corey, I want one!
Whats the lead time ? shipping to Poland.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## babylonwaves

CACKLAND said:


> As of this stage, I am working with another developer to help me complete this project. To help with the progress, I will post some screenshots of the editor tomorrow or the next. Please bare with me as I do apologize.


another month and still no screenshot. c'mon @CACKLAND, show us something - it's nearly Christmas after all


----------



## Nizzle

I would like to order one immediately. Ho do I do so?


----------



## agarner32

Dang, I ordered a JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro and it's arriving today. That would have been a much cheaper way to go. Although the Fadermaster does have the ability to have multiple pages for it's 8 faders. The FaderCtl looks great though and smaller.


----------



## thereus

Hello, 

Can I order one of these at the moment?

If so, how?


----------



## pisskeule

thereus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I order one of these at the moment?
> 
> If so, how?



I have a spare unit, bought two and would like to sell #2. PM me if you're interested.
Cheers, 
Clem


----------



## PMortise

jason_ said:


> +100! Was just thinking the same thing.


+1


----------



## kgdrum

Hi
I'm thinking about getting FaderCtrl and have a few basic questions.

*I have a 2012 MacPro,will FaderCtrl run off of USB2? I don't have an available slot for a USB3 card.*

*Also a question concerning the bundled Arduino software, is it easy to assign CC's to get up and running for someone that's not well versed in this sort of control application?

Does not having dedicated FaderCtrl software hinder the usability and ease of use of FaderCtrl?

Are people that purchased and are using FaderCtrl still happy with the purchase & build quality?
*
Thanks

KG
*
*


----------



## Ashermusic

I love mine, it is super easy to assign a MIDI CC to each fader. You just pick one box and drag up/down with your mouse.


----------



## Øivind

As far as i know, it uses USB2.

The software is extremely easy to use, it is basically just a screen with 8 buttons where you type inn the CC number you want for each fader. Tho the program only seem to work when the daw is not started (at least it won't start when i use Cubase).

I am very happy with the purchase and the build quality is excellent.


----------



## Mike Marino

kgdrum said:


> I have a 2012 MacPro,will FaderCtrl run off of USB2? I don't have an available slot for a USB3 card.


I believe it's USB2



kgdrum said:


> Also a question concerning the bundled Arduino software, is it easy to assign CC's to get up and running for someone that's not well versed in this sort of control application?


Super easy. See Jay's picture above.



kgdrum said:


> Does not having dedicated FaderCtrl software hinder the usability and ease of use of FaderCtrl?


I'm sure there are some inner-DAW workarounds for not having the software....but the software's dead easy.



kgdrum said:


> Are people that purchased and are using FaderCtrl still happy with the purchase & build quality?


Happy with my purchase, use it every day.


----------



## kgdrum

Thank you all for the great info and responses,now I'm really looking forward to getting FaderCtrl!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Fits quite nicely on my S88.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Is there any way of reducing the sensitivity of the faders? 

It seems that the vibrations of playing the keyboard are enough for the unit to send midi data.


----------



## kurtvanzo

True! If it could be put into a slimmer case (shorter, to make the box slimmer) it would be even better. Let us know if you plan on making another run (I assume making one at a time is not feasible, huh?). Thanks! Looks great either way. Congrats!


----------



## Vastman

Do NOT need the advanced software... simplicity is what I seek... QuNeo and the like have elaborate crap I have returned as it all hurts my brain... The screenshot Jay posted above is EXACTLY what I've dreamed of~

PMed Corey...

BTW, if Babylonwaves or any others are frustrated with lack of advanced software, I'd be more than happy to take their unit off their hands! Pleeeeeese Pm me! You can always jump back in if/when things get to the point you need. Me??? Don't care about all that stuff...

Luv what u've done Corey...


----------



## jonnybutter

My FaderCtrl is one of the best things I've purchased for my studio in the past year. The software is easy to set up and the build is excellent. Indispensable.


----------



## Vastman

Got on the list... Sent bucks ... Yeehaw! A few left


----------



## kgdrum

Vastman said:


> Got on the list... Sent bucks ... Yeehaw! A few left




Same here,sent $ & ordered,looking forward to finally having FaderCtrl


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Is there anyway to stop it from continuously sending midi messages in Logic? 

It seems to send fader information even if I’m not moving the faders. So even if I don’t want expression to be recorded it will anyway at whatever level the expression fader is set at. 

It also send midi message during playback which messes with any recorded performances on the selected channel (unless I turn off the record arm button).


----------



## skythemusic

Hi guys. Where do I get the software? I'm ready to set mine up!


----------



## Mike Marino

skythemusic said:


> Hi guys. Where do I get the software? I'm ready to set mine up!


It should have been an attachment on your order confirmation email from Corey I think? If it's not there you can email him directly.


----------



## Mike Marino

Puzzlefactory said:


> Is there anyway to stop it from continuously sending midi messages in Logic?
> 
> It seems to send fader information even if I’m not moving the faders. So even if I don’t want expression to be recorded it will anyway at whatever level the expression fader is set at.
> 
> It also send midi message during playback which messes with any recorded performances on the selected channel (unless I turn off the record arm button).


Weird. I've not had that sort of issue with mine at all. I remember you reporting that you had an issue with the faders moving slightly as the unit was located on top of your MIDI keyboard. If it's still there perhaps they're still moving ever so slightly???


----------



## jonnybutter

I also have *not* had this problem, i.e. sending out random data/jitter using FaderCntrl on LPX


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Are these still on backorder? Or are they available? My BCF2000 is dying and need to get a replacement soon.


----------



## Jaredf920

I too am very interested in purchasing one!! When is the next batch?


----------



## Symfoniq

Jaredf920 said:


> I too am very interested in purchasing one!! When is the next batch?



I'm willing to sell mine. Almost new. Nothing wrong with it, it just isn't appreciably better than what I already had. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## JohnBMears

I also have one to sell if anyone's interested.

*EDIT: ITEM HAS SOLD*


----------



## erikradbo

JohnBMears said:


> I also have one to sell if anyone's interested.



I'm interested. Where do you live, I'm located in Sweden.


----------



## fabienkriter

JohnBMears said:


> I also have one to sell if anyone's interested.


I am interested! Let me know


----------



## fabienkriter

Symfoniq said:


> I'm willing to sell mine. Almost new. Nothing wrong with it, it just isn't appreciably better than what I already had. PM me if you are interested.


Im interested


----------



## A3D2

Looks interesting. Add a modwheel and pitchbend and I'm sold


----------



## JeffvR

Love mine!


----------



## Pianolando

I am interested in buying one of these if there's a new batch or if someone has a used one to sell.


----------



## willco

Yep I want one too! Anyone selling one in UK or can I get new?


----------



## callmemaestro

I'm interested in one. Even more so if you come out with a bespoke 16-fader version!


----------



## elfman

$300 for 8 faders...


----------



## Nizzle

elfman said:


> $300 for 8 faders...



Hahahaha. Adorable passive aggressive douchery. Bravo.

Allow me to translate - "Because I am unable to recognize why this simple little device fits a niche market, I will respond with muted negativity."


----------



## Ashermusic

elfman said:


> $300 for 8 faders...




Please point me to the competitor's $300 box that gives you 8 assignable long throw faders of this quality.


----------



## Krzysztof

Hi, how could I order one?


----------



## BradHoyt

Krzysztof said:


> Hi, how could I order one?


On page 1 of this thread, he says to contact him directly. I went ahead and PM'ed him. I hope he has enough to go around for both of us.  I've been looking for exactly this for quite a while now...


----------



## KEM

I'd love to see a pitch fader on one of these, it's already such an amazing product, and I feel having a pitch fader on the far left right next to the dynamic/modwheel would make this unbeatable. I definitely plan on getting one eventually!


----------



## samphony

I have this beauty since it came out. I’ve replaced the Doepfer lmk4+ control unit with the FADERCTRL


----------



## KEM

samphony said:


> I have this beauty since it came out. But have built a new desk. I got rid of the Doepfer lmk4+ control unit and replaced it with the FADERCTRL



This is what I want to do, I think keyboards built into desk look so sick, and having the faders built in too would look awesome.


----------



## vlj

I just recently received my fader control and Im very pleased!! An excellent and well built little box for a reasonable price!!


----------



## kgdrum

Hi I finally got a FaderCtrl!
I know everyone will set these up differently but as a total CC novice can some users share the CCs they manipulate with this most often? Also are any CC assignment of faders users are generally sticking with?
I know it's a simplistic question but I'd like some insight and perspective to see how other people are using this.
Thanks


----------



## Living Fossil

kgdrum said:


> I know everyone will set these up differently but as a total CC novice can some users share the CCs they manipulate with this most often? Also are any CC assignment of faders users are generally sticking with?
> I know it's a simplistic question but I'd like some insight and perspective to see how other people are using this.
> Thanks



1 Modulation
2 Breath Control
11 Expression
21 Vibrato 
are quite common

i took the other ones for
14, 16, 17, 18
in combination with some Spitfire libraries.

Further, i have a Modifier object in Logic which i can use to convert 14 into Aftertouch (thanks to Saxer for this hint...).


----------



## kgdrum

Living Fossil said:


> 1 Modulation
> 2 Breath Control
> 11 Expression
> 21 Vibrato
> are quite common
> 
> i took the other ones for
> 14, 16, 17, 18
> in combination with some Spitfire libraries.
> 
> Further, i have a Modifier object in Logic which i can use to convert 14 into Aftertouch (thanks to Saxer for this hint...).





I have what might be a dumb question concerning CC2:breath control.
So you use this for flute,brass or woodwind samples etc.... without an actual breath controller? If so that's great,
I never would have thought of this approach.

Thanks


----------



## Living Fossil

kgdrum said:


> So you use this for flute,brass or woodwind samples etc.... without an actual breath controller?



Yes, I use it as a substitute for a breath controller!


----------



## samphony

KEM said:


> This is what I want to do, I think keyboards built into desk look so sick, and having the faders built in too would look awesome.


There are many ways building a desk and to build your keyboard and controllers into. My desk is height adjustable and I wanted easy access to everything for maintenance reasons.


----------



## Vanni

Guys,
Is anyone experiencing random midi data being continuously sent without user input?

After a few months without any issue my faderctrl is starting to act funky, it basically keeps sending midi data without me touching it. This obviously make it unusable as I end up with completely messed up recordings (and also screws up things while playing).

It’s not a vibrations problem or anything like that.

Thanks,

Vanni


----------



## Mike Marino

Vanni said:


> Guys,
> Is anyone experiencing random midi data being continuously sent without user input?
> 
> After a few months without any issue my faderctrl is starting to act funky, it basically keeps sending midi data without me touching it. This obviously make it unusable as I end up with completely messed up recordings (and also screws up things while playing).
> 
> It’s not a vibrations problem or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vanni


Haven't experienced that problem before.

The hardware works fine for me; the FaderCtrl software no longer works here.


----------



## Leandro Z

Hi everybody! Any news on new stock of the FaderCtrl? I might be interested in getting one! But Im in Argentina.
Thanks!
L.


----------



## Leandro Z

If anybody is thinking about selling their FaderCtrl unit please let me know. Im interested. Thanks!


----------



## thevisi0nary

samphony said:


> I have this beauty since it came out. I’ve replaced the Doepfer lmk4+ control unit with the FADERCTRL



I have to ask you... what is your setup there with that midi keyboard?


----------



## samphony

thevisi0nary said:


> I have to ask you... what is your setup there with that midi keyboard?


It is the Fatar keybed from my Doepfer LMK4+


----------



## thevisi0nary

samphony said:


> It is the Fatar keybed from my Doepfer LMK4+



Wow that is seriously cool. I was going nuts for a good month trying to find a keyboard that fit the ratio of quality keys vs slim enough to fit on my desk (it's higher than my qwerty keyboard so it couldnt be more than 2-3 inches to play comfortably). I think may try your method out. Did you just take the keybed out of the Doepfer? How do you have the wires and electronics set up, are they just free hanging in the back?


----------



## samphony

You can buy the parts separately. I shot my doepfer lmk4+ about 5-6 years ago at eBay for €600. Only to take it apart and build it into a desk.

As I’m not the most talented carpenter it was the only version I could pull of but it turned out to be really useful.

And to be honest the doepfer controller unit was never of use to me as I’ve used the peavey 1600x until @CACKLAND pulled of the FADERCTRL and since then my plan was to replace the doepfer slider and modwheel unit with that.


----------



## Ethos

I also took mine apart and built it into my Argosy desk.


----------



## thevisi0nary

Ethos said:


> I also took mine apart and built it into my Argosy desk.



Wow that set up is awesome!! I really have to look at doing something like this. How do you route the electronics?


----------



## samphony

Ethos said:


> I also took mine apart and built it into my Argosy desk.


I like your desk! The other challenge I had to tackle was to build mine on top of that sit/stand desk frame.


----------



## BradHoyt

I think I have all I need at this point...  








Thanks Cackland!


----------



## Dale Turner

(*Plop*) Following this thread for any ups of dateness.


----------



## Tiko

Anyone else have sticky faders? Any recommendations?


----------



## BradHoyt

Puzzlefactory said:


> Is there anyway to stop it from continuously sending midi messages in Logic?
> 
> It seems to send fader information even if I’m not moving the faders. So even if I don’t want expression to be recorded it will anyway at whatever level the expression fader is set at.
> 
> It also send midi message during playback which messes with any recorded performances on the selected channel (unless I turn off the record arm button).


I'm using Cubase and am having similar issues. Have you found a solution?
Thanks!


----------



## Vanni

BradHoyt said:


> I'm using Cubase and am having similar issues. Have you found a solution?
> Thanks!



+1, same issue. I’m pretty sure it’s a hardware problem, my unit is now a brick.
Tried so send a message to cackland but no answer I’m afraid.


----------



## synthpunk

I have no affiliation with this project but would recommend Caig Calilube (now called Faderlube) spray. You can usually find this at your local Guitar Center or order it online from Parts Express. Use the straw to spray into the fader mechanism and work the fader for a few days and that should loosen it up if not you will need to take the unit and faders apart and clean them more thoroughly or replace them.



Tiko said:


> Anyone else have sticky faders? Any recommendations?


----------



## hotsizzlemusic

Unfortunately, the same thing is happening with my unit. Both in Pro Tools and Digital Performer. Ive had to unplug it and not use it anymore.



Vanni said:


> Guys,
> Is anyone experiencing random midi data being continuously sent without user input?
> 
> After a few months without any issue my faderctrl is starting to act funky, it basically keeps sending midi data without me touching it. This obviously make it unusable as I end up with completely messed up recordings (and also screws up things while playing).
> 
> It’s not a vibrations problem or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vanni


----------



## Tiko

synthpunk said:


> I have no affiliation with this project but would recommend Caig Calilube (now called Faderlube) spray. You can usually find this at your local Guitar Center or order it online from Parts Express. Use the straw to spray into the fader mechanism and work the fader for a few days and that should loosen it up if not you will need to take the unit and faders apart and clean them more thoroughly or replace them.



Thank you for taking the time to answer! Will definitely check that out.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

hotsizzlemusic said:


> Unfortunately, the same thing is happening with my unit. Both in Pro Tools and Digital Performer. Ive had to unplug it and not use it anymore.




Wondering if @CACKLAND has any solutions for this problem?

Seems to be afffecting several users now...


----------



## bly

So far have not been having any issues with the FaderCtrl-except that the MIDI CCs seem to reset itself once in a while in between projects. Not a biggie in my opinion. It's been a great addition in the studio otherwise for sure!


----------



## ckiraly

Not sure if this will help, but I had some random disconnects and CC resets when I first started using FaderCtrl. I had a fresh install of Windows 10 and didn't turn off all of the USB Power Management "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" options for each USB hub. Since I disabled all of those, my FaderCtrl has been rock solid.


----------



## Paul Grymaud

Got mine. Not too sophisticated


----------



## Trevor Howard

Looks awesome. And, you controller comes highly recommended. This is exactly what I've been needing...


----------



## Columbian

I'm sorry guys n gals, but why is this thread still active? I'm not being weird, but the person who started it was "advertising" what seems like a great product that a lot of people (_including_ me) REALLY want to give him $$ for, yet he doesn't respond to requests for purchase — not here and not via private conversation. 

I asked politely how to buy; I sent a polite private request for details on how to buy. I would still pay right this minute, or I would pay and wait, if that were the only option, but there is no one on the other end of the line...

I've explored so many alternatives and am unhappy with all of them so far. If the product is no longer available then why not tell us and stop dangling the carrot. If I could make my own (which I can't), then I would. If someone else here *can*, and wants to take up the gauntlet, I'll give THEM my money. There's ample evidence that the need exists for a super-minimalist, super-well made CC fader unit, without unnecessary junk or duplication of functionality. Just quality fader hardware in a sturdy, quiet box.

I'm fully aware that everyone's needs are different. But there are now 32 pages of thread filled with people saying "how can I buy this?".

Has anyone here found a truly viable alternative that doesn't click and chatter and get stuck and double as a coffee machine and run your DAW and flash like an air traffic control display?

Cheers.


----------



## Columbian

By the way, I mean no disrespect to Mr Cackland. If he's not well or something, I wish him the best. Just would like to buy what he's offering. Anyone out there got a working unit of his they'd want to sell?


----------



## Vastman

Well, I sent him money and got one a couple months ago. However, I never received any software (the simple stuff was all I wanted) and he has never responded to my queries asking for him to send it to me... 

Needless to say, I could pm others who got a unit but have been preoccupied with family matters. I'm ONLY posting to say... don't hold ur breath...seems the world has pulled him in other directions or something wierd/unfortunate has happened. My queri was simple, and I already paid... so I now have a beautiful hand made controller...just what I'd always wanted...sitting on a shelf... with no software to configure it...


----------



## Columbian

So sorry to hear that. I'm sure someone here would happily forward you a copy of the software...right?... guys?


----------



## Vastman

Columbian said:


> So sorry to hear that. I'm sure someone here would happily forward you a copy of the software...right?... guys?


yes... an awesome human just pmed me and did so... I love this forum... been away for awhile tending to other live issues but this is why I fell in love with VIC and am honored to be part of things here...


----------



## Columbian

excellent!!
Now if someone would just sell me their unwanted CC unit, I’d be happy too


----------



## Vastman

Columbian said:


> excellent!!
> Now if someone would just sell me their unwanted CC unit, I’d be happy too


I'll keep you in mind...don't wanna profit...but I did end up getting a fader8 presonus unit along the way....which is a huge footprint that kinda sucks

One nice thing is the fader unit is small... it really sits perfectly on a Kontrol 88... and it IS extremely nicely built... I have sooooo much going on I don't really have a huge need for it, although it's simplicity is what I absolutely loved about the idea and it's why I grabbed one...maybe one of the last few to happen. 


I think all the whining about the lack of advanced software might be what drove the developer away. Personally, as I posted before... I thought the idea of more complicated software was exactly the WRONG thing to be looking for but that's just me...and this challenge might be exactly what caused the developer to withdraw...overpromising and realizing that's not what he was good at and it wasn't worth the effort, let alone responding to all the whining... I hope it's that, rather than health issues...

pm me if you want... my life is kinda full of other things at the moment so I might consider parting ways... just don't quite know yet as haven't even spent any real time in the studio as of late, give garden, family, and other issues...indeed, OTS's email about Gregg's group buy is the only thing that caused me to check in and that's what lead me here, seeing all the Alerts which had cropped up for me to explore...


----------



## ironbut

You should be able to download it here;

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/66pvuidb09lfrsq/AADog88I2IckXKDpFqgwS4gQa?dl=0


----------



## Soundhound

I was about to ask about a way to save various cc presets in the software (or any other way), and came upon another thread saying it's not being supported anymore? Anyone know of a way to do that?


----------



## chimuelo

You could buy Translator Pro from Bome.
I bought the WiFi/USB/MIDI Bome Box with Translator Pro software.
Load up presets or even better a project.
I can take any hardware and assign multiple CC’s to it.

Example.
Create a Hammond B3 Drawbar swelling preset.
Move the 6 upper Drawbars, all with their own curves and modifiers.
Move your fader and listen.

Just use his excellent quality built Fader to control whatever your mind is capable of conjuring up.

You could also gang up as many software faders in your DAW as you’d like, each with their own custom modifiers and master a mix based on a single fader.

Brave New Worlds await those with patience and foresight...


----------



## pisskeule

Just in case someone's interested, I happen to have a spare unit for sale. PM me. Cheers


----------



## Greg

SOLD. Thanks


----------



## Miklós Vigh

@Greg or @pisskeule 

If any of you are still having a spare unit, I am interested (would be shipped to Switzerland).

Let me know.

Cheers,
Fanarik


----------



## Richard Križan

I want to buy the 1x FADERCTRL! I wrote CACKLAND, but He did not write me how I can buy it. Does anyone sell your FADERCTRL? I am from SLOVAKIA /EU


----------



## N.Caffrey

does anybody know what happened to the OP? so strange to see a successful product abandoned.


----------



## John Busby

it's weird, he just kind of .....
faded?


----------



## N.Caffrey

johnbusbymusic said:


> it's weird, he just kind of .....
> faded?



FadedCtrl


----------



## Smikes77

I emailed him a while back with a small issue, but never heard back. I got it fixed, but a shame he`s not around anymore. Unless he`s hand delivering all the units that were ordered...


----------



## Mike Marino

My FaderCtrl software app stop working a long time ago. When I open the app all 8 of the midi cc boxes appear but nothing happens when I drag them up or down; they can't be edited any more. FaderCtrl works as designed in my DAW however I just have to manually assign each fader for each instrument (instead of already having things set globally via the app).

I did report this issue to Cackland via email. His recommendation was that I scrap the entire app, redownload, and reinstall (which I tried multiple times). It still doesn't work and he didn't have any further info for me at that time.

Anybody else having this problem or know of a possible fix?

Sierra 10.12.6


----------



## windshore

If someone who has time and is industrious wants to look further to resolve or modify their FaderCtrl... I may have a path for them to follow. In troubleshooting my setup with Cory he had me download bit of software from here and once you take a look some lights will turn on... possibly. https://www.arduino.cc


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

What is the software used for this? I haven't used it for awhile and now have forgotten how to program in the CC's.


----------



## samphony

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> What is the software used for this? I haven't used it for awhile and now have forgotten how to program in the CC's.


It’s called FADERCNTRL


----------



## babylonwaves

Mike Marino said:


> My FaderCtrl software app stop working a long time ago. When I open the app all 8 of the midi cc boxes appear but nothing happens when I drag them up or down; they can't be edited any more. FaderCtrl works as designed in my DAW however I just have to manually assign each fader for each instrument (instead of already having things set globally via the app).


just in case there are some settings you didn't wipe before re-installing you might want to install the software another computer and see, if it works there. if it doesn't it's probably some state saved inside the faderCTRL which causes the issue.


----------



## bigisland

So is this product not available anymore...?


----------



## stonzthro

No - the dev seems to have ceased all communication. I don't know why.


----------



## zvenx

I am so glad he raised the price. A few months ago (January actually) I was ready to buy two, but then he informed me the price had been raised by I think $45 each......which then became over my budget. (I had budgeted $500+ shipping stateside, but it ended up $652 for the two). So I didn't order them.
Someone was looking out for me  (and I am an atheist  )

rsp


----------



## Mike Marino

He was having small orders built during the process so it may be that the manufacturing costs increased in the event that the amount of units in that order were too small. Possible at least.


----------



## zvenx

Mike Marino said:


> He was having small orders built during the process so it may be that the manufacturing costs increased in the event that the amount of units in that order were too small. Possible at least.


Not sure if this was in response to me.
Sure, he can raise the price if he needed to. For me it was not what I budgeted for. So I passed.
Turns out to be a blessing.
rsp


----------



## Ashermusic

zvenx said:


> Turns out to be a blessing.
> rsp



No it wasn't. I have it and it works really well, software is so easy I could teach my dog to set it up.


----------



## willbedford

I've had no trouble with mine either. Set up the CCs when I first got it - never had to touch the software since.


----------



## zvenx

Ashermusic said:


> No it wasn't. I have it and it works really well, software is so easy I could teach my dog to set it up.


 Are you not seeing the issues reported in this thread with the hardware with zero support? You may be in the lucky camp. I may not have been.
It can't possibly be a good thing to buy hardware that becomes unsupported a few months later that very year with the company goes Mia.



Rsp


----------



## ironbut

The software is so easy, I did teach my dog to do it!
Seriously, this is as easy as it gets and the hardware is like "budda"!
Mine works perfectly.
Thanks Cory!!!


----------



## Mike Marino

ironbut said:


> The software is so easy, I did teach my dog to do it!
> Seriously, this is as easy as it gets and the hardware is like "budda"!
> Mine works perfectly.
> Thanks Cory!!!


Hardware is great here. Software no longer functions.


----------



## Geoff Grace

zvenx said:


> Are you not seeing the issues reported in this thread with the hardware with zero support? You may be in the lucky camp. I may not have been.


True, you may have gotten one of the problem units; and (for the time being at least, by all indications) there would have been no support if you had.



zvenx said:


> It can't possibly be a good thing to buy hardware that becomes unsupported a few months later that very year with the company goes Mia.


But it _can_ possibly be a good thing to buy hardware that becomes unsupported—if your hardware never needs support. In fact, I'd say the best possible outcome is to buy hardware that never needs support. It appears that most of these units have fallen into that category, so far. Granted, it's still early yet.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## zvenx

good or non detrimental?
rsp


----------



## Geoff Grace

I'd call it "good" when a product works as expected, thereby making it a moot point whether or not a company can provide support. YMMV.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## zvenx

we will agree to disagree.
It is indeed of course moot whilst your product is still working as expected....unless one day it stops.
But to have a developer go MIA a few months after you buy a product can never be a good thing imho.
rsp


----------



## Ashermusic

zvenx said:


> we will agree to disagree.
> It is indeed of course moot whilst your product is still working as expected....unless one day it stops.
> But to have a developer go MIA a few months after you buy a product can never be a good thing imho.
> rsp



I do think that is a reasonable point of view.


----------



## Symfoniq

All things considered, I just wish Corey well and hope he's okay.


----------



## ironbut

I agree. IIRC, it seemed like something in his personal life had stopped any forward progress on the FaderCtrl.

Maybe I'm just repeating something that's already been mentioned here, but I would try totally deleting the software and any files associated with the FaderCtrl app (my AppCleaner app says there are 6) and try re-installing it from scratch.


----------



## windshore

Hey all. Since this project appears to be dead, I wonder if someone can post a link to whatever the last version of the software was? I have Version 0.0.1 and the only parameter that comes up is for midi channel #...


----------



## ironbut

That's the only parameter that I can alter with my version of the software (which is fine for me).
You may be able to learn more from this site (I'm guess some version of this board is used).
https://ask.audio/articles/how-to-build-a-simple-diy-usb-midi-controller-using-teensy


----------



## Taiki "Wayne" Egawa

I am using the FaderCtrl. I have develoed software for the FaderCtrl. (still in beta version...)


----------



## Vastman

Taiki Egawa said:


> I am using the FaderCtrl. I have develoed software for the FaderCtrl. (still in beta version...)


Could you post a link to Dropbox so we can try the software? Thanks for doing this


----------



## Soundhound

Was just looking for exactly this! Has anyone got it and using it? Would love to get a copy if so. Thanks!



Taiki Egawa said:


> I am using the FaderCtrl. I have develoed software for the FaderCtrl. (still in beta version...)


----------



## kgdrum

Soundhound said:


> Was just looking for exactly this! Has anyone got it and using it? Would love to get a copy if so. Thanks!




+1 I'm eager to see how this works!


----------



## PerryD

This looked like a very nice fader controller. Are they no longer in production?


----------



## BradHoyt

PerryD said:


> This looked like a very nice fader controller. Are they no longer in production?


The maker "Cackland" hasn't been in this forum since May of last year, so it's fairly safe to say that they are no longer in production. Bummer...


----------



## PerryD

BradHoyt said:


> The maker "Cackland" hasn't been in this forum since May of last year, so it's fairly safe to say that they are no longer in production. Bummer...


 I ended up ordering a refurbished Behringer X-Touch Compact from eBay. It seems the Compact is better for CC control than the standard X-Touch. I am not a Behringer fan but their partnership with Midas at least yields a nice control surface.


----------



## willbedford

I was sent the 'limited' software version in 2017. Does anyone know if the 'full' software was completed?

I snooped around in the app package contents and found this interface mock-up.



It seems like some nice features were planned - curve and range controls, presets for different sample library developers, four slots for saving settings. 

Slightly nicer on the eyes than the current version


----------



## willbedford

One feature I'd really like is to be able to send out multiple CCs on the same fader simultaneously.
Currently I have 'Cinesamples vibrato' (CC2) and 'Spitfire vibrato' (CC21) on separate faders. It would be nice to combine them and free up a fader. CS libraries aren't affected by CC21, and SF libraries aren't affected by CC2, so there would be no conflict.


----------



## kgdrum

willbedford said:


> I was sent the 'limited' software version in 2017. Does anyone know if the 'full' software was completed?
> 
> I snooped around in the app package contents and found this interface mock-up.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like some nice features were planned - curve and range controls, presets for different sample library developers, four slots for saving settings.
> 
> Slightly nicer on the eyes than the current version




I've never seen this and honestly I really don't understand enough about what's involved programming-wise that would complete Faderctrl making it totally functional for users.
My question I will throw out there for everyone but also specifically @ Will Bedford (being a successful developer).
I suspect there must be a good programmer affiliated with one of the developers or a community member here that frequents VI-C that could probably develop the fully baked software that would complete Faderctrl as originally intended.

As a collective group if the people who purchased these(20-30-40? I'm guessing)each pooled a little $$ shouldn't we be able to hire someone to finish this?

Please forgive me if my lack of understanding of what's actually required to do this but is this thought totally unrealistic?
Thanks


----------



## Dewdman42

Those of you needing a cc remapper of some kind, check out the freely available "transmidifier" which should do any CC remapping you need before hitting the DAW:

http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/

I missed the window on getting a FaderCtrl also, and would definitely buy one if they came up again.


----------



## JohnBMears

willbedford said:


> One feature I'd really like is to be able to send out multiple CCs on the same fader simultaneously.
> Currently I have 'Cinesamples vibrato' (CC2) and 'Spitfire vibrato' (CC21) on separate faders. It would be nice to combine them and free up a fader. CS libraries aren't affected by CC21, and SF libraries aren't affected by CC2, so there would be no conflict.



Can't the cc's be changed within Kontakt for each of those libraries? i.e. change spitfire to CC02?


----------



## Soundhound

I'm in! 



kgdrum said:


> I've never seen this and honestly I really don't understand enough about what's involved programming-wise that would complete Faderctrl making it totally functional for users.
> My question I will throw out there for everyone but also specifically @ Will Bedford (being a successful developer).
> I suspect there must be a good programmer affiliated with one of the developers or a community member here that frequents VI-C that could probably develop the fully baked software that would complete Faderctrl as originally intended.
> 
> As a collective group if the people who purchased these(20-30-40? I'm guessing)each pooled a little $$ shouldn't we be able to hire someone to finish this?
> 
> Please forgive me if my lack of understanding of what's actually required to do this but is this thought totally unrealistic?
> Thanks


----------



## Dunshield

For those interested in a passive fader controller, we at Dunshield have one in the works and it will be available on pre-order in the near future.

Our fader controller is hand made, built like a tank, with high quality components and long throw 100 mm faders. It has a clean design, all black aluminum casing - not slanted but flat, with USB connectivity, and a solid piece of code that runs the device.

The controller might also feature a pitchbend/modwheel assembly and 4 assignable buttons; we are still in the developing phase regarding these features and would like to hear from you if these additions would be welcome ==> see poll in the thread mentioned down below. Simplicity is king as far as we are concerned, however we heard echo's over several forums that features like these are in demand.

The controller can be used as a stand alone unit, and it can be fully integrated into our Dunshield Composer Desk where it will sit snug on either side of the built-in Kawai VPC-1; more on this later.

I've started a thread on this topic over here:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...ssive-fader-controller-is-in-the-works.79113/

Cheers
Emanuel
http://www.dunshield.com (www.dunshield.com)


----------



## ironbut

Seems like Taiki is already working on a software refresh.
It's only been a month since his post above (669).


----------



## willbedford

JohnBMears said:


> Can't the cc's be changed within Kontakt for each of those libraries? i.e. change spitfire to CC02?


They can, but that would involve going through each patch/articulation, changing the mapping and re-saving. Then do the same again when the libraries are updated. I'd rather use two faders than go through that hassle.


----------



## artomatic

Any comparable unit out there? Just want one that has assignable CC control for Mac.
I'm on Pro Tools.
Thanks!


----------



## AdamKmusic

So this is completely dead now?

Shame, I’ve got a Kenton Control Freak but only use like 4 faders out of the 16 available! Don’t suppose anyone in the UK is selling or would trade for the Kenton?


----------



## Ashermusic

AdamKmusic said:


> So this is completely dead now?



Mine works perfectly.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Ashermusic said:


> Mine works perfectly.


Haha, I meant as in no longer in production/OP has gone awol (maybe for personal reasons)


----------



## jason_

AdamKmusic said:


> I’ve got a Kenton Control Freak but only use like 4 faders out of the 16 available! Don’t suppose anyone in the UK is selling or would trade for the Kenton?



Don't do that dude! Those Kentons are quite sort after and still work amazingly well, not to mention are built like tanks. There's really nothing on the market at the moment thats better.

I'm sure you can find some uses for the remaining faders... Some ideas...

Click track level
Daw control room level
Dialog track level
Common synth parameters: Cutoff, resonance, lfo control, envelope controls (thats four right there) etc.

Include the 4 you're currently using and thats already 14 out of 16 !

The buttons are also pretty useful to have.


----------



## AdamKmusic

jason_ said:


> Don't do that dude! Those Kentons are quite sort after and still work amazingly well, not to mention are built like tanks. There's really nothing on the market at the moment thats better.
> 
> I'm sure you can find some uses for the remaining faders... Some ideas...
> 
> Click track level
> Daw control room level
> Dialog track level
> Common synth parameters: Cutoff, resonance, lfo control, envelope controls (thats four right there) etc.
> 
> Include the 4 you're currently using and thats already 14 out of 16 !
> 
> The buttons are also pretty useful to have.



Hmm good shout! I’ll have a play round an add the extra sliders! I’m definitely not in a rush to sell it just floating around with the idea


----------



## jason_

AdamKmusic said:


> Hmm good shout! I’ll have a play round an add the extra sliders! I’m definitely not in a rush to sell it just floating around with the idea



Yea I'd definitely keep it if I was you. There's also quite a few templates that you can download and import using the editor software for a number of soft (and hardware) synths. Super useful.


----------



## samphony

Did anyone knows how to get the software running under Mojave? I can open it but am unable to set a controller number.


----------



## Miklós Vigh

samphony said:


> Did anyone knows how to get the software running under Mojave? I can open it but am unable to set a controller number.


Using with 10.14.5 without any problem... I can set the CCs both ways, double click and type in or simply click and drag (up/down).


----------



## samphony

Fanarik said:


> Using with 10.14.5 without any problem... I can set the CCs both ways, double click and type in or simply click and drag (up/down).


Strange my version doesn’t respond to any input.


----------



## Miklós Vigh

samphony said:


> Strange my version doesn’t respond to any input.



I do not know if FaderCtrl.app had any further releases but mine shows Version 0.0.1.


----------



## babylonwaves

Fanarik said:


> I do not know if FaderCtrl.app had any further releases but mine shows Version 0.0.1.


that's the last one I have as well. I wonder if @Taiki Egawa ever finished his app?


----------



## Ashermusic

Fanarik said:


> Using with 10.14.5 without any problem... I can set the CCs both ways, double click and type in or simply click and drag (up/down).



No problem here either.


----------



## ironbut

samphony said:


> Strange my version doesn’t respond to any input.


Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the app?
Use something like "app cleaner" to find and delete any hidden files (I'm seeing 6 on my mac).


----------



## Mike Marino

ironbut said:


> Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the app?
> Use something like "app cleaner" to find and delete any hidden files (I'm seeing 6 on my mac).


Just did this. Used AppCleaner, removed all of the Faderctrl files from my computer. I then went into System Preferences -> Security & Privacy -> selected Anywhere under the "Allow apps downloaded from" (after a Terminal command to show this option). Fresh download and re-install and now it says "The application 'faderctrl' cannot be opened." Same message whether I double-click the icon or right-click -> Open the icon. Also tried restarting but still won't open.

What did I miss???

OSX 10.13.6


----------



## ironbut

Did you re-download the app?
IIRC there was something in the Read Me that's included about how to install it.


----------



## Mike Marino

ironbut said:


> Did you re-download the app?
> IIRC there was something in the Read Me that's included about how to install it.


Yep. The Read Me talks about the Security & Privacy tab in System Prefs. Followed all of that but still nothing.


----------



## ironbut

I just did a clean install on my new iMac i9, Mojave 14.5 and everything works perfectly.


----------



## ironbut

Your unit is plugged in and you're sure that the usb cable is good.
Other than that, your best bet is to try and install in on another computer. One that it's never been installed on.
If that doesn't work, it could be a hardware issue.


----------



## Mike Marino

ironbut said:


> Your unit is plugged in and you're sure that the usb cable is good.
> Other than that, your best bet is to try and install in on another computer. One that it's never been installed on.
> If that doesn't work, it could be a hardware issue.


Yeah, the unit works when I'm in Logic. Just the app. Will try it on another system. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## samphony

I too can’t use the app under mojave any longer.


----------



## ironbut

Just so we get it straight;
You guys aren't able to open the app that you can see in your Applications folder?
But the midi cc settings that you had set still work in Kontakt and any other software instruments with those cc assignments built into the gui?
Or;
Are there variations of these problems?

BTW, I'm not asking because I think I can fix it. 
But I'm guessing I might know where I could be able to ask for help.
Since I'm not have having the problems myself, the more details I know, the better.
So, details please and anyone with problems, please chime in.


----------



## Mike Marino

ironbut said:


> Just so we get it straight;
> You guys aren't able to open the app that you can see in your Applications folder?
> But the midi cc settings that you had set still work in Kontakt and any other software instruments with those cc assignments built into the gui?



For me it's this.


----------



## ironbut

Did your problems start after an osX update?
If so, did you do a clean install or use migration assistant?


----------



## Mike Marino

ironbut said:


> Did your problems start after an osX update?
> If so, did you do a clean install or use migration assistant?


No, it was happening prior to my update. Was happening prior to High Sierra as well. The app just stopped working one day.
After updating to Mojave I used AppCleaner, re-downloaded the app software, and reinstalled but no-go. I did not do a fresh install of Mojave; just updated via the App Store.


----------



## Ashermusic

samphony said:


> I too can’t use the app under mojave any longer.



Hmm, I wonder why I can.


----------



## samphony

Ashermusic said:


> Hmm, I wonder why I can.


Jay could you send me a .zip?


----------



## Ashermusic

samphony said:


> Jay could you send me a .zip?



Sure. Email me. [email protected]

BTW, if you are a Logic user, did you try trashing the CS prefs? That did it for me.


----------



## ironbut

If any of you guys are trying to get a fresh download of the app, it's still in Cory's Dropbox.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/66pvuidb09lfrsq/AADog88I2IckXKDpFqgwS4gQa?dl=0


----------



## babylonwaves

i'm not sure if a new download would help. i'd look for other things, for instance maybe the app needs Java and if Java is installed on your system. Since a couple of version of macOS you need to do this manually unless you upgrade from an older os version. Just an idea...


----------



## ironbut

Thanks babylonwaves!
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
I believe (at least on a mac) what we're dealing with is Teensy.

Like I said, mine is working fine but that doesn't mean that it will tomorrow (after Catalina?).
I think it's in the best interest of everyone who owns one to find someone who understands this stuff to take over.


----------



## Soundhound

Did anyone here ever figure out a solution for being able to save sets of cc assignments? I think someone was working on a simple app script at some point? 

btw the FaderCtrl app is still working for me, Mojave 10.14.6


----------



## jonnelson1988

CACKLAND said:


> *FADERCTRL (V1)
> https://www.instagram.com/faderctrl/*
> 
> A custom MIDI controller built for composers, engineers, electronic artists and gear enthusiasts.
> 
> Those who are interested in purchasing please contact me directly.
> 
> *Product Information:*
> Universal MIDI Controller
> Assignable CC Control (Mac / PC Software)
> 100 MM Linear Faders
> Plug & Play Device (USB Connection / Powered)
> Aluminum construction
> 
> Note: Faders are neither motorized nor touch sensitive
> 
> *Product Dimensions (mm):*
> Width: 180
> Length: 182
> Height: 65
> Weight: 5 lbs
> 
> Price: $295 USD (International shipping available)
> PayPal Only
> 
> _*Please note: *These are custom made, not mass produced. Therefore lead time may be up to 2 months due to the current high demand. _
> 
> *Production Round 1: *Complete
> *Production Round 2: *Complete
> *Production Round 3: *Complete
> *Production Round 4: *Production in progress.


When is the next production?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Anyone selling one in the UK? 😋


----------



## Thirdmeadow

CACKLAND said:


> *FADERCTRL (V1)
> https://www.instagram.com/faderctrl/*
> 
> A custom MIDI controller built for composers, engineers, electronic artists and gear enthusiasts.
> 
> Those who are interested in purchasing please contact me directly.
> 
> *Product Information:*
> Universal MIDI Controller
> Assignable CC Control (Mac / PC Software)
> 100 MM Linear Faders
> Plug & Play Device (USB Connection / Powered)
> Aluminum construction
> 
> Note: Faders are neither motorized nor touch sensitive
> 
> *Product Dimensions (mm):*
> Width: 180
> Length: 182
> Height: 65
> Weight: 5 lbs
> 
> Price: $295 USD (International shipping available)
> PayPal Only
> 
> _*Please note: *These are custom made, not mass produced. Therefore lead time may be up to 2 months due to the current high demand. _
> 
> *Production Round 1: *Complete
> *Production Round 2: *Complete
> *Production Round 3: *Complete
> *Production Round 4: *Production in progress.


Are these still available? If so, I would like to order 2. Please let me know.


----------



## Ashermusic

Thirdmeadow said:


> Are these still available? If so, I would like to order 2. Please let me know.



He hasn’t been seen around these parts in many a moon.


----------



## ironbut

Has anyone has upgraded to Catalina with a Faderctl? 
I'm guessing that we would have seen someone chime in if it is an issue.


----------



## Ashermusic

ironbut said:


> Has anyone has upgraded to Catalina with a Faderctl?
> I'm guessing that we would have seen someone chime in if it is an issue.



I did, quite some time ago and no problem with the FaderControl.


----------



## babylonwaves

ironbut said:


> Has anyone has upgraded to Catalina with a Faderctl?
> I'm guessing that we would have seen someone chime in if it is an issue.


the hardware will work, it doesn't come with drivers. the application to program the faders' output might be a different issue. but I don't know really, i'm still on 10.14


----------



## Ashermusic

babylonwaves said:


> the hardware will work, it doesn't come with drivers. the application to program the faders' output might be a different issue. but I don't know really, i'm still on 10.14



The app works fine here.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

I really wish these were still for sale. I'd buy one right now  There really isn't another product like this in this price range.


----------



## kaisdevidasa

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I really wish these were still for sale. I'd buy one right now  There really isn't another product like this in this price range.



Bummed...I came here to buy one. Then again, maybe once I receive my Expressive E Touche, I won't feel a need. Very excited about the Touche !!

I'll probably get this too though (formerly Palette): https://monogramcc.com


----------



## HeliaVox

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I really wish these were still for sale. I'd buy one right now  There really isn't another product like this in this price range.



If you look on Reverb.com there are several for sale right now


----------



## AlexRuger

HeliaVox said:


> If you look on Reverb.com there are several for sale right now


Not seeing any -- link me?


----------



## kaisdevidasa

AlexRuger said:


> Not seeing any -- link me?



I couldn't find one on reverb either. I think I'll just wait for Monogram's products in September.


----------



## HeliaVox

You couldn't find one bcause I'm a complete idiot. I searched for Fader Port, not FaderCtrl. I'm so sorry to get anyone's hopes up. I had just come from another forum talking about the faderports and my mind saw what it wanted to see.


----------



## kaisdevidasa

HeliaVox said:


> You couldn't find one bcause I'm a complete idiot. I searched for Fader Port, not FaderCtrl. I'm so sorry to get anyone's hopes up. I had just come from another forum talking about the faderports and my mind saw what it wanted to see.



No worries!! I'm pretty excited about the Monogram products anyway


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson

I have this but stopped using it because it randomly sent midi information to my midi track without me moving the faders changing my expression/volume.

I need to ride the volume automation for some vocals, is there a way to route a cc on the fader control to the audio fader in the mixer window in Cubase? I tried "setup device" but can't see the fader control under the midi devices.


----------



## babylonwaves

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> I have this but stopped using it because it randomly sent midi information to my midi track without me moving the faders changing my expression/volume.


check if you have the latest firmware. AFAIK he improved that part before going silent


----------



## callaghansan

Hi,

I'm interested by the faderctrl.
Are you still selling units ?

Thank you

Quentin


----------



## Si_Withenshaw

callaghansan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested by the faderctrl.
> Are you still selling units ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Quentin



The guy that made these disappeared off the forum several years ago but I happen to be selling mine over in the for sale forum. Hope it’s ok to mention that here.


----------



## callaghansan

Si_Withenshaw said:


> The guy that made these disappeared off the forum several years ago but I happen to be selling mine over in the for sale forum. Hope it’s ok to mention that here.





Si_Withenshaw said:


> The guy that made these disappeared off the forum several years ago but I happen to be selling mine over in the for sale forum. Hope it’s ok to mention that here.


Hey mate, how to get contact in touch with you ?


----------



## callaghansan

callaghansan said:


> Hey mate, how to get contact in touch with you ?


Ok, sale forum, I got it


----------



## ControlCentral

A bloke in the UK is selling inexpensive homebrew fader controllers.
This is completely unvetted by myself but since the OP has flown the coop I'm throwing this out there to the community.
You can follow the link at the Youtube page if you so desire.


----------



## bhvrmusic

Selling one of these FaderCTRL boxes here:






(SOLD!!) FaderCTRL - 8 Channel Midi CC Controller $225 USD


THIS HAS BEEN SOLD. Selling my FaderCTRL. 8-Channel midi CC controller. Excellent condition. Has been working great in Cubase 10 Pro. Selling as I've been doing most automation via another midi controller. Will dust it a little better before shipping. :D Purchased this on VI-Control - was a...




vi-control.net


----------

